# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Your First Lucid Dream

## Lucid83

Post your first lucid dreaming experience!!!

----------


## Leo Volont

> _Originally posted by Lucid83_
> *POST ONLY YOUR FIRST LUCID DREAM!!!*



I was senior member of a team of the International Explorers, much on the model of Sir Richard Francis Burton's exploits to Mecca and to the source of the Nile, some hundred and fifty years ago.  I was going over maps inside of a tent.  There was some unanswered question that compelled me, and I was trying to solve some mystery, and was going over every detail available to me, without much luck UNTIL I realized that I was dreaming.  It suddenly startled me how real of of the papers, notebooks and maps looked... the texture of the canvas, the grain of the wood in the frames of the old style folding chairs.  Then I thought, why stay inside this musty old tent, and I opened the flap and walked outside, and again I was startled by the poignancy of the details... in the exactness of the pebbles and gravel at my feet, as well as the grandeur of the mountain and valley landscape... it so happened I was on top of a mountain to solve this mystery that so pursued my interest.  Although it was my first Lucid Dream, I was no stranger to Dream Flying and decided to take off in flight.

----------


## TB

I was at a prom / ball and I ventured outside to see where all my friends had gone. I looked up at the big building I had come out of, and there was a secret door there on a balcony, which is where everyone had gone. I had no idea how to get to it, then I realised I was dreaming and I made myself get on that balcony. Exactly how I did get up there I don't remember, but I opened the secret door and there were all my friends. The dream carried on and I lost lucidity. 

TB

----------


## pytis

I was around 6 years old...

I was being chased by some killers and i jumped off a balcony thinking ima die anyway when it didint hurt and im like weeeee im dreaming so i tryied jumping off bigger things...it was fun

----------


## TygrHawk

My first lucid dream happened when I was probably 9 or 10 years old.  I was having a nightmare about being chased by some kind of monster. At some point during the dream I thought to myself "this can't be real, it must be a dream, and if I can just make myself wake up then I'll be OK". I did manage to wake myself up, and after that I was never scared of things in my dreams.

----------


## TheKnife

I have to say...Dunno.
I've had countless thousands of dreams, whereof about 80 percent of them, have been lucid dreams, since i've always been able to lucid dream, so for short:
My first lucid dream=?!??!??!????

----------


## Matchbook

I'll have to post two dreams because I can't seem to remember which one of them came before the other.

I was about 10 years old at the time.  I was in the middle of a mall in a food court.  Something was a little bit off and I suddenly had the realization that I was dreaming.  I think I all I did was look around.  I think it lasted for about 5 minutes.

This dream, as I recall, may have happened shortly after the previously mentioned LD.  I was walking up the road up a hill toward my grandparents house.  Then I wondered how I got there and where I came from.  I looked around and things didn't make much sense.  I decided to decide I was dreaming (this has always been what I do.. instead of RCing I just assume I'm dreaming.  This seems to assure that I don't doubt my lucidity).  I was very excited and wanted to see if I could memorize things.  I looked at the houses, the colors of the houses and the house numbers to see if I could verify their validity the next day.  As it happened, I forgot all of the details completely.

----------


## dreamtamer007

My first happed naturally. March of this year (2005) . I was standing there and realized I was dreaming. I looked to my right and there were three people (men) standing there. I shouted to them Praise The Lord, Thank You Jesus over and over again. I was so happy. I have flown in my dreams many times so I didnt hesitate to fly up to a higher level of ground. After landing there and looking around I decided to take off and fly some more. Then I felt something pulling me back down as I woke up.

----------


## SantaDreamsToo

[SIZE=2]~~~My first Lucid dream since joining this site

This dream was started by an accidental WILD, by accidental WILD I mean I was sleeping then my alarm went off, so naturally I got up and hit snooze knowing that it could have made me late, so I went and laid back down with my lamp on and tried not to fall asleep (I was trying to wake up slowly) but I inevitably fell asleep  :tongue2:  but while I was falling asleep I managed to keep consciousness and entered the dream world and found myself still in bed, I had no idea at the time that I was dreaming so I walked into the hallway and to my surprise there were two huge six foot mechanical wolves experimenting with the birds and the bees  :wink2:  I then continued walking amazed at what I had just seen and then saw my mom standing in a room in front of me, I went in and she started saying how I was going to be late, I then looked at the clock and it said it was 9:47 (yes I remember that)  I was then freaked out considering that I had to leave for work by 8:20, so then I remembered what I had learned from this site and decided to see if I was dreaming, so I looked away and then back at the clock and it had jumped about three hours  ::D:  so seeing as to how this was my first LD in years I decided to try everything at once  :Sad:  so I ran at super speed to the door leading outside, I ran outside and then jumped into the air to fly, suddenly my calves lifted about 5 feet into the air  :tongue2:  but unfortunately my face was burrowing throw the ground (I was going like 20 mph) then I decided to turn invisible while flying to hide my stupidity, the "camera" then went into third person view and I saw myself turn invisible, I then suddenly awoke finding that it was still sometime around 7 AM  :Sad: 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Yume

If I could remember my first lucid I would be the happiest man ever.  :Sad:

----------


## Kastro187420

My first lucid dream (that lasted more than a few seconds) happened a month or 2 ago.

I was upstairs in my room, and it suddenly went from night time to day time, and I did a reality check (breathing through plugged nose) and I was dreaming.

I went downstairs by floating, and found my sister and her friend sitting on the couch, so I thought i'd be funny and show off and do stuff they couldn't.I tried Telekinesis, but couldn't get it, so instead, I plugged my nose and breathed out of it and laughed when they tried doing it.

Next I went outside to explore, but instead of doing that, I had the bright Idea to try Time Travel, and just ended up waking up.

----------


## Lucid83

Posted: Sun Jan 04, 2004 10:01 am

_
In my dream I am dreaming. I wake up in my room and my computer screen is up. I look at my brother and I realize that I look at him look at me and he looks weird and he is making a weird look at me. I get a little scared. I look at the clock in my room and I see that it is fuzzy. I look for my glasses and I put them on and I look and the clock is still fuzzy. I slowly get out of my bed and I am more relaxed now because I realize that this is a dream. My brother does not scare me anymore. I get out and my blanket follows me for a while because it feels so long. I get in the hallway and I walk in the living room. The windows are open and it is raining outside. I look at the digital clock on the floor and it is fuzzy. I close my eyes and try spinning but I am still in the same place. Then I decide to fly. I start lifting off of the ground and I feel the sensation of flying. I go above the ceiling and I am in the attic. I try to fly higher but I start to wake up._

----------


## fourth_esper

Yeah, my first LD was very low level lucidity, but it was still amazing to realize I was dreaming...  ::D:  So, it was late November, and I'd known about LDs for a week or two, so they were constantly on my mind (I briefly was on DV too, I should have joined then  :tongue2: ). Well, anyways, I was under a lot of stress at the time, and when I went to sleep, I remember dreaming that I was falling through this swirling tube of psychedelic colors, and I though "wow, this is too unreal to be real life, I must be dreaming", so when i reached the other end I was like all exited I was having an LD and I started like chasing around these things that looked like giant pink fluff bag (probably because I was losing lucidity), so then I woke up all excited! ^^

IF YOU CAN READ THIS THEN YOU DON\'T NEED GLASSES (sorry, just felt like saying that)

----------


## MartinB

I woke up in the morning, recalling a dream that I'd just had. I picked up my MP3 player to record what had happened in the dream, and turned it on. I pressed the record button, but the file from the dream I had recorded earlier in the night started playing back. I thought I must have pressed the wrong button, so I tried to stop it, but nothing happened, so I checked the display, which looked all weird, like it had crashed. I then noticed that I hadn't even put the ear phones in, so I shouldn't be able to hear anything! Could I be dreaming? Device failure, text looking funny. Hmm... Time to do a reality check.

I got out of bed a jumped into the air, and wheeeeeeee! I floated across my room and bumped into the wall! I remember thinking to myself; "I have LUCIDITY!!!". I could hardly believe that it had happened so soon. Before Sunday I didn't even know what a lucid dream was, and now I was already in one! Everything changed as a result. I remember noticing how awesomely bright, vivid and realistic dreams actually are compared to when you only remember them after they've occurred.

Okay, so I'm dreaming. What now? I decided to try a few basics to see if I could get the hang of things. I tried to make a post box appear in my room by closing my eyes for a few seconds, but when I opened my eyes again, everything had gone, and all was black, and I thought that the dream was ending. I remembered the spinning technique to stay in the dream, and started spinning around on the spot, and sure enough, I was back in my room in dream land, but no post box had appeared.

So next I decide to go outside and try flight, which has always been a natural thing for me in normal dreams. I decided that the quickest way to get outside was to pass through the large glass window. That didn't work, and I bumped my head into it as I tried to float through it. Okay, so no ability to pass through solid objects. I must use the three doors leading to outside instead.

I decided that on the way out, I would give the creation thing a second attempt. This time, instead of closing my eyes, I decided that there would be a woman standing on the other side of the door to the kitchen. I opened the door and there is no-one there. I laughed when I noticed that everything in the kitchen had actually disappeared, cupboards, sink, cooker, everything. The room was entirely empty. I went through the door leading to next room, again trying to impose my will and expectation that there would be someone behind the door, but again it failed. This room seemed more-or-less normal. I repeated this once more with the door leading outside.

When I got outside, things were somewhat different from normal. The garden arrangement had changed completely and there were some steps leading down a rectangular hole in the middle of the garden. Strangely, I didn't think anything was out of the ordinary about this.

So I was outside, in the beautiful light emitted by the dream of my mind, and everything looked so amazing and real. I decided I would give the flight a test. I jumped and landed on the roof of the house. It was a very cool floaty sort of jump. This was really awesome. I spent the remaining few minutes of the dream jumping really high across the rooves of houses, and then found a road to go a do huge somersalt jumps over the cars. Again, the road was one that doesn't actually exist in reality, but I really didn't think anything of this. I woke up whilst in the midst of a somersalt about 100 metres above a road.

I never did manage to remember the dream that I was intending to record when I had the false awakening.

----------


## MarthaM

In the dream I am aware that I am dreaming. I don't know how I did this it is just the way it was. The dream started like a film reel and I was watching a movie. It is a western and I wonder why I am watching this since I think westerns are stupid. Then the dream changes and I am on the movie set and I am watching the scene being filmed. I do not like the way the scene is progressing and I feel very strongly that I want to change things. They are getting ready to kill a woman. She is tied up and cannot escape. I find myself in the director's body. I yell cut and give the actors new direction and then let the scene proceed. I wake up after this and am very curious about what just happened.

----------


## Drangon

I'm in my room, but something isn't right. I can't lay my finger on it tho... WTF? Why is a computer mainboard embedded in the cupboard? I raise my left hand to eye level and examine it. It is too long and fragile and sort of blurred. "Yup. Dreaming." I think to myself.
All remaining doubt is removed when I turn around and face the window. It seems to be bigger than normal, and instead of showing the house on the other side of the street, a beautiful sky at dawn presents itself. It kinda reminds me of Coruscant in the Star Wars prequel series.
I want to fly out there. My plan is to levitate upwards until I reach the center of the room and then get out through the window, but my feet hardly leave the ground. I close my eyes in order to concentrate harder. What is this pressure on my face? I open my eyes, but can't see anything. After a few seconds I realize that I must be lying in my bed - face down. A _really_ weird sensation with the feeling of vertically hovering in the room still lingering.

----------


## Alucinor Architecton

My First Lucid Dream; Tues. May 17, 2005.

I was in a house that I knew was mine (not my real house, just a random house that
i seemed to be living in) and I realized something was missing. All I remember is that is wasn't a deck of cards. SO ran next door into my brothers house that looked pretty much like the house I was just in. I found a deck of cards and thought: "This is the thing he took, now I can go back to my house." So then I ran out the front door and it was kind of a ranch setting with a few trees in front of me.My brother started chasing me then and I realized that my running from him was beginning to get harder, as if I was trying to run while in water( this is a common dreamsign in my dreams but I never thought to RC before). But he kept coming. So on impulse I realized: "Hey, this is what always happens in my dreams, so I must be dreaming, because it just can't happen in real life. I was now lucid and began to become excited. I spastically turned around and faced my brother and he stopped, confused. So i jumped into the air, and slowly lifted into the air. I was amazed. As I rose to about twenty feet high, I began to observe my surroundings, There was a lake about 1 mile behind the houses, so I floated off to the lake. And then I saw the beauty of the sun on the lake, and was overwhelmed, so I awoke.

----------


## :D

Hm...My FIRST lucid dream...heh...I still remember it clearly..I had it when I was in 6th grade..lol.
I was in my house, and I was being chased by a monster..so..I ran outside, and LEAPED off the stairs...I jumped really far...and then I was like "WTF"...so I realized I was dreaming..so..I ran really really fast onto my main avenue..it was night time..and there were several lights....so....hm...Id rather not say the rest, Lol. But My dream lasted a bit...it was a cool experience..

----------


## nesgirl119

Well, I remember my very 1st one, but b/c I was so young & couldn't even talk until I was 4 (I don't know why, but I seemed to develop a bit slower in that), it was a very low LD. At least I was able to make it a WILD(reason being I would suffer terrible insomnia, & couldn't fall asleep until my body did, which would make me stay up until 1AM)  on the very 1st one...I was 3:

I knew 1st hand since I had followed the preschool imagery into a dream & that I was finally able to move, I was dreaming. Then I was at my preschool, hanging out & socializing w/people that I didn't know (though I couldn't talk in there, they were still able to understand what I was saying). Then the teacher came & told us a story I never heard b4. I didn't try to grasp control of the LD, b/c I didn't know how during this time). I was so surprised about all of this, & that this was all a Dream that I woke up....in SP an hour later(though it has never scared me...I just wondered why I couldn't move, then my mind relaxed & brought me to the 2nd LD)!
I know my 1st one was retarded, but I was only 3!!!

----------


## skaterboyryan

wow my first lucid dream... LAST NIGHT!

I was running though some caves in a internet game and all was normal till I saw something that wasnt even in that game! I had only just found out about lucid dreams so I knew the words and I thought "I must be dreaming" the feeling was amazing I felt like I was flying really fast and my mind thought "wow my 1st lucid dream on my 1st day of trying" I got to excited and woke up   :Sad:   I even didnt know it would feel like that but Im still happy!

----------


## Guillaume

My first lucid dream lasted only a few seconds, but it was intense in realism and feelings.

I was in a field, with a very fairy ambiance, butterflys and the likes, the sun was hot, and I had total control of myself. I could look around 360 degrees, I could feel the grass under my feet, I could feel the warmth of the sun on my skin.

When I tried to move and go look into a small bush, I woke up   :Sad:  



That was my first lucid dream experiment.

----------


## Threeman

Yeah, I remember my first one, well the first I can remember.
It all started in a school hall,I was holding a plastic-sword?
Anyway I dropped it and started running, then I ran on the wall and quickly jumped out of a small opened window.Next thing I knew that I was flying towards the sky.
I saw a thunderstorm coming and I realized it wasn't safe to be near thunder because it could hit me(Watched a show on TV regarding thunder hitting people before the dream).Then I went back lower and lower...
I think the dream stopped there because I can't remember anything else happening after that.

Sorry for the bad english though...  :Oops:

----------


## deeptrance

Hmm, I think my first LD went something like this.

I was standing in my room. It was dark, so I attempted to turn on the light. It wouldn't turn on, so I assumed it was burned out. I turned and looked at the mirror by my door, and realized that I look a whole lot different than in real life. It was then I came to the conclusion I was dreaming. I instantly felt my body become sort of heavy, and I felt my self in my bed in real life. I knew the dream would end soon, so I suppressed my emotions and allowed my dream to continue and I observed it without changing anything. I walked through the door, and on the other side there is a large escalator descending into a large Japanese shopping mall in front of my door. I walked down the escalator and turned left where I encountered another mirror. I then realized that my dream really isn't fading, so I decided to take control. I step through the mirror and found myself in a large auditorium. The crowd was silently focused on me. "These people want a show," I thought to myself. I then jumped up 50 feet into the air and slowly somersaulted to the ground. The crowd roared with applause. While they were cheering, my dream began to fade for real this time, and I found myself laying in my bed.

----------


## LucidLife

Well my first Lucid Dream happened about a year ago, and  i think it came due to a high level of alcohol consumption the previous night. I had no idea about Dream Signs and Reality Checks, so I wasnt aware of what was exactly happening. In fact at that point, If you said Lucid Dream to me, I would have no idea what you were talking about.

I was at a school, not one of my former schools, just any school. I was in class, and the teacher was telling the class to be quiet. That Is when I went Lucid, and I jumped on the table and jumped from table to table. Then I ran out the class room and i was running across the lockers, like wall riding, without touching the ground. Then I woke up, It was very brief.

Ever since then I havent had another Lucid Dream, however I have been highly interested in the whole LD experience. I did have a Reality Check in 1 dream about 3 nights ago, but I woke up almost instantly after I said to myself I was dreaming....I am devoted to making LD's part of my life! I think it is something quite special.

----------


## OneFish

This was my only Lucid dream so far, and it was about 2 years ago. I thought it was just a weird dream until a few days ago when I heard about Lucid dreams. It started like a normal dream, though a bit long, and very random(now that I think about it I may have just been remembering earlier dreams). Eventually I started talking with a friend, and I suggested that we do something crazy. He said no, but I was like, "But it's only a dream!" Then I woke up.

----------


## ailewindows

> _Originally posted by Lucid83_
> *POST ONLY YOUR FIRST LUCID DREAM!!!*




My first Lucid dream was 7 years old. The dream began as a reoccuring dream. 
I was standing in a long line of my young peers, the line leaded up to a clown sitting in a single chair in the middle of an empty room. A spotlight was on this clown as he tickled each child lifelessly. At a split second, I began to realize...wait, this has happened before and it can't be real if I dreamt it last night. So from then on, I began to control the dream. To change the scenary, I yelled out "home, home, home" and I'd appear in my home. I could yell out "food" or "friend(insert name)" and that person would appear. I thought this was amazing and looked forward to bed time every single night, lol. I LOVE sleeping and have most of my life because I could be, do, taste, feel and be anyone I wanted to be and it be as real as waking reality was for me. I could have sex with a celebrity, or celebrities all at one time without the hassle or stress of anything, lol. I've basically lived out my entire life through my dreams. I had absolutely NO idea there was a word or practice for "controlling your dreams" as I used to call it until tonight. 

I used to ask all of my friends and relatives if they could remember their dreams. Or feel things in their dreams, lastly if they could CONTROL their dreams. They would always look at me like I was crazy when I'd say I could naturally make myself dream about anything I wanted for one, realize I'm dreaming, then control the dream. I have even mastered waking myself up while inside the dream by quoting a single word a number of times. So now, I know i'm not WEIRD or some type of insane person, lol. 

I wonder what it means when a person can naturally do all of these things?

----------


## Rtex

Hullo Folks,

Wow, my first lucid dream? It's been awhile. I was standing in a classroom, and it hit me that I was dreaming, I was over-joyed and sprouted wings right then and there and took off with so much speed I went right through the roof. Took me awhile to get the flapping of my wings right, but it was the most amazing experience of my life... 

Not too complicated.

Cheers mates!

----------


## doyle

I was in my room. 
I was writing down my dream and then i looked at the pen. The company had changed and i was extremly confused. So i realised that it was a dream and I went to my window. Then i noticed that i was naked and i tryed to put something on, like a white sweater. Then my dream faded away and i woke up happy as ever.

----------


## nightowl

If i can recall it was a DILD and very vague. For no reason at all i became lucid and very excited. So, naturally, i ran around throwing lightning bolts to the ground and such. That's all i can remember. It may have been short, but it was a real motivator for me  :smiley:

----------


## Prometheus

My first lucid dream happened over 2 years ago... it was a OpheliaBlue type one...
It was also a accidental WILD, I woke up in the morning, was tired so stayed in bed and fell back to sleep consciously, next thing I know I am floating in a room similar to the one I just fell asleep in.  I am uber excited.  I call for my subconscious to appear to me as a person.  A female that I knew as a kid appears.  I immediately got sexually attracted to her... so I like... yea... you know.  I then discovered whenever I try to have... that... I wake up  :smiley:

----------


## Scruffy

I was standing in the garden outside my house.  It was night, and I was wearing jeans and a hoodie.  This seemed odd, since I had no reason to be out here at night, and then I realized that moments before, I had been wearing some old shorts and lying in bed.  I must be dreaming!  The first thing I did was jump up and float about 20 feet above the ground.  I was amazed by how real it all felt, and how good.  I could feel the cool air, see distant lights (without my glasses!), and it seemed completely real.  Then I realized my pants had disappeared, so I went inside to find some.  My living room is open to the second floor above, so I tried flying up, but couldn't, and I was unable to sprout wings.  I took the stairs and went up to my bedroom, where I met two of my friends.  My missing pants were somehow no longer an issue.  We all started eating some icecream, and then I woke up, feeling incredible.

----------


## firesea

I didnt no that i had lucid dreamt and it didnt see like a big thing at the time but...

I am always getting chased in dreams, and i dreamt i was in my bros room and my mate was there, she screamed wolf! and i instinctively went to flee the room, the lights had gone out, and i thought ive had enough of being chased, so i took control and turned around and walked back to the center of the room, the lights came on, and i think there was a wolf there, but it just vanished.

----------


## Dangeruss

My first lucid dream was also my last nightmare. I was young, I guess around 7. I had a dream that there was this monster everywhere I went, and after a very long time trying to run and hide I was picked up by my parents, who were in a car. It wasn't even our car. I was relieved, thinking I was safe. At this point in my life I almost always dreamed in the third person, which is much more rare for me these days. Anyway, I saw the car driving and the monster come up out of a manhole, and we were going to crash right into him. Normally we would have crashed and I would have woken up, but I had spent too long evading this monster to give up at this point. So, I made the car fly over the monster, and when that happened I realized that I could control everything that was happening. I don't remember much more, because the dream started to fade soon after, but I know I definitely turned the nightmare into a pretty cool dream.

----------


## Aneas

Age six.  Nightime, downtown where I live.  I was floating into buildings.  A form like casper the ghost appeared and explained how I should control the dream body.  The lessons continued for a very long time.  I never saw the teacher again, I only heard the voice in my left ear.

----------


## DREAM_WEAVER

My first lucid dream was about a week ago.  It was short but nevertheless lucid.

I was having a normal dream and all of a sudden i realized it was a dream, recognizing a dream sign.  All of a sudden my mind told me somthing like "forget your dream signs"!, like it(my mind) didnt want me to know i was dreaming.  It started naming each dream sign to forget and when it named my clock (one as my dream signs) i woke up and grabbed my clock not realizing what i was doing.

----------


## justme

wow though i posted here before just not ok

i started put in school and suddleny i said "hey this anit my school" so i became lucid even though i didnt know it wascalled that then, first i put my clothes on and walked outside and there was like 6 flags out there i didnt fly but i did really big jumps and i eat mms in a candy store there and then i woke up

----------


## Dream Yogis

I was eight, and I had just read a book dealing with lucid dreaming (sort of)

That night I was running down a marble hall, and climbing through tiny holes, which led to hidden crystal chambers. When I emerged from the blue diamond chamber, I saw a battle taking place in a circular room. I then realized. "I'm dreaming!" With little time to lose, I tried to summon a plasma gun, but I just woke myself up.

That was my first lucid dream  ::D:

----------


## kichu

One of the things that happened in my first lucid was I was in some big fancy building, and there was dark wood everywhere and velvet drapes and fireplaces.  And I was wearing a beautiful, fitted, strapless gown and I was running up this spiral staircase and I looked down and thought, "I've always wanted a bigger chest," and I just watched my boobs inflate.  It was so cool!

----------


## Longshwen

For about two years when I was in my early twenties I kept having the same dream over and over again. I would dream that I was asleep in my bed yet aware that there was something trying to get me. I felt terrified of it. As I felt it draw nearer to me, I could feel/hear a strange buzzing that got louder the closer it came. This sound would intensify, my heart would race, and a feeling of utter terror would paralyze me.

   Then it would retreat as if it had encountered some barrier. I could still feel it hovering but the fear would be less intense and the buzzing would dimminish. Then, like a moth drawn to flame, I would feel it return and start all over. I remember feeling that if I could just twitch or roll over the dream would stop but I never could.

   Finally, after dozens of nights like this, I went to sleep knowing I would probably have this dream again. When I did, I realized it was a dream and knew there was nothing to fear. The first time the unseen thing came at me I kind of embraced it when the intensity was at its peak and could feel it at whatever barrier it had encountered before. When I did this, I felt   ::?:  (long pause)... it felt like there was warm water breaking on my face and washing away behind me. All the fear and tension flowed away with the water and I felt such immense relief because I knew this dream would never again visit me.

    I did not know it was a lucid dream until I learned of lucid dreaming. On further investigation, I learned this type of dream is somewhat common and often referred to as "The Old Hag Dream"

----------


## Flying-Eagle

My first ever Lucid Dream was the 2nd of October 2005 ! So not long wrong now. It was basically about me flying around the place. Using various objects to control my motion was astonashing. Creating a whole world in the mind. My mind. But also a interesting aspect was that my fears had entered my dream but I knew how to escape them. Russel of Leaves, A fast road of cars infront of me. It's an experience I will never forget!

----------


## eXistenZ

This Summer I had my first fragment of LD.
Fragment, since it lasted very few seconds or even less.

In this dream, an old woman wearing a totally black dress approached me in a street. I couldn't move a toe (sleep paralysis?) while she was moving closer and closer with a menacing face. Then she entered me like a sort of ghost who enters a wall. I woke up at this point.

Well... it has been a scaring first LD   :smiley:  

eXistenZ

----------


## Gypsie

my first LD was about 5 years ago:

I was in an appartement and I was watching trough the windows of the appartements across the streets. Then in my dream I started doing a reality check, I looked at my watch then looked around and realized that I was in a strange room and dreaming.
Then I walked to a mirror on the other side of the room, I  saw that in my reflection my head was missing.
I freaked out like 'OMG MY HEAD IS GONE!!!'
then I woke up

I found it a horrible experience though now I can laugh about it  :tongue2:

----------


## S

My first LD (and currently, the only one, although there was one when I almost immediately awakened several months ago and one more (today) where I almost immediately forgot my discovery that I was dreaming, albeit continued dreaming) occured long ago, when I was a child and lived with my grandmother.

In the dream, I woke up in a room I didn't use to sleep in. Perhaps this was the reason I realized I was dreaming, but in all three dreams, I didn't feel like there was a concrete reason, I "just knew". So I got up and exclaimed: "This is only a dream!" I tried to fly around the flat - as I was at that time obsessed with flying in dreams - but failed. Then I was suddenly teleported to the outdoors of my school and managed to notice a car standing nearby (and some other details) before - also suddenly - waking up.

----------


## Krishna

i honestly have no idea   ::D:  i never knew the awareness that comes is known as lucidity etc...and it just happened...one day i was aware of my dreams and it has become common place now  and i cant distinquish when it happened.

----------


## CryoDragoon

there were some people in a circle, they were saying:"you are dreaming"
so i was like: "hey, i AM dreaming" and then...


a great black... blackness

and then i woke up :'(

----------


## Khaz

My first one was about 10 years ago, but I can't remember any more than that it involved cats and flying.  So, I'll just count the first one I had since then as my first  (only about 2 weeks ago). 

I was in a dream, and for some reason I did a reality check by putting my finger through my palm, which is odd because I never actually used that one when I was awake.  I walked around in this building I was in and tried to fly a bit, but with no success.  I did manage to float off the ground a bit, though.

It was short and unimpressive, but it was enough to convince me to keep trying.  I've had 1.5 since then to date, but that number will increase again soon...

----------


## Callista

Well, I have no idea whether this was lucid or not; but I do remember thinking about the improbability of the scenery in this particular dream, so I might have been on the edge of lucidity. It is, however, the first dream I remember to this day (though not the first I recalled upon waking).

At the time I was seven years old and had just learned about tornadoes. I'd moved to America, to the middle of Tornado Alley, and these were a threat for the first time in my life.

The dream consisted of my herding my second-grade classmates through a barren landscape towards a ship that was perched on the edge of a tall cliff, in order to take shelter from a tornado. I noticed that my surroundings were colorless and thought this odd; and I noticed that the ship was not a good place to hide from a tornado, since you were supposed to go to your basement. I'm not sure if I realized it was a dream; but I do know I wasn't quite sure if it was real, especially since I wasn't afraid enough for it to be real.

That was the first dream I ever wrote down in a dream journal, probably in the weird mix of English and German I used at the time. I wish I still had that entry--it would probably amuse me to no end in the present day.

----------


## white_light

Mine was around the age of 8 or 9....
I wake up from my bed in my dream and started walking towards the hallway....
I noticed that the dream was very vivid - real...so I looked myself at the mirror as I was walking in the hallway...Nothing was strange so a though passed my mind...I though that I should try to electricute myself to see what happens...so I did it....electricity shocked me....I fell down - face up, couldn't move for a certain period of time (for me was like 10 seconds...) and then I thought....Get up, you are not dead...you are in a dream....So I got up, went out the balcony...and flew off...
Enjoy!
Oh...
That was the official start...but the major eruption started after this--->
http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21114

----------


## realcrucial

_My first lucid dream was when i first tried lucid dreaming way back a couple years ago,  I had 3 lucid dreams in like a month and being a lazy freshmen in high school I gave up.  Anyways my first lucid dream.
_

I was in a normal dream, I bent over to pick something over somthing like a stick or toy on the carpet and I noticed that everything was in black and white.  That is when I became lucid because I read somewhere that a lot of people dream in black/white.  So I looked around.   I walked around the corner and went through a door.  Into a room where there were three girls in a room and being lucid I explored my powers.  Then I woke up shortly after that.


Check out my online dream journal  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Mavarko

I was watching my two Grandmas playing the piano, and then I ran up the stairs in my house and suddenly realised I was dreaming. Then I jumped out of a window and then decided not to, because it was a long way down. Can't remember any more.

----------


## Levi

Well i'm sure i've had a few lucid dreams before...but the first one i've had since i've been trying to get one was about two nights ago..I was jumping in my dream and started floating..I realized I was dreaming and became lucid and started flying about but almost fell outta the sky into sum HUGE trees lol.  ::D:

----------


## Revero

I don't have anything to add to the topic. I was just surprised to see my name here! (My name is Levi too)

----------


## Levi

Lol it's crazy I thought my name was pretty unique, but latly iv'e found a few people with the same name   ::?:

----------


## kafine

I have only had one lucid dream so far. It was a couple of years ago.

I woke up in the dining room of what seemed to be a statley home. There was a big oak table, and there were lots of people around. I think it was a party. I leaned against the table, and jerked my hand back when I touched it, because I realised I could feel the texture a lot more clearly than normal, and I realised I was dreaming. I ran my hand across the surface, feeling all the lumps and bumps in the wood.

I looked around the room, at all the people. It was when I realised that some of the people in the room were _fictional_, I woke up because I got excited.

----------


## Distressed_Mule

Playing five a side football when someone I know says he is going to eat me in a stew, he shows me the recipe  and it has my name in it, I think I wish I wasn't in the recipe and I wasn't. I realised I was dreaming and woke up

----------


## Lucid Rasta

my first lucid dream occured while i was 7 or 8
i'll never forget this experiance.. its only now that i realise how cool it realy was


i was in a car with mom and my step dad
we were moving
so we arived at our new house, on the side of the lake
i got out of the car and i went closer to the lake
i saw a lil boat so i jumped in and went in the midle of the lake where a pretty big island was situated

when i got on the island it started to move
and the island started shaking, i was getting scared
the island was in fact a giant dinausor-like monster, the island was its back
so it got up and took me in its hand

my first taught was that i might be dreaming, this is imposible
so i started screaming (in my dream) i was sayin wake me up dad
WAKE ME UP


and then my step dad woke me up
i asked him if he heard my screams
and he said no
i just wake you up for breakfast.....

thats it

my first 
but not last
lucid dream

----------


## Flotsam

Well, last night I had a few second lucid dream but it was my first. I was driving down my street in a truck (this hinted at something abnormal as I can't drive yet haha). Then I went into a ditch and went flying ten feet in the air or so and started bouncing. I fell out and said, " Holy crap! That was clo-wait a minute this is a dream!" I was so excited and refreshed like a breath of cool air hitting me in the face. All of sudden though, everything went black and I realized I had woken up.I didn't open my eyes and remained in a HI like state for a minute trying to re-enter the dream but to no avail. Wait...I am not sure if that was a false awakening or not because I don't remember after that...



Waking up from a lucid dream or after becoming lucid and trying to re-enter is almost like a fish pulled to land trying to gasp for air-well in their case water...

IT SUCKS

----------


## Raj

I'm standing on an elevated commuter train station of a large city, when I hear a bell ringing, announcing the arrival of a train.  When the train pulls in it's an old variety out of the 1940's, which immediately clues me that I'm dreaming.  Among the passengers alighting is a tall, beautiful woman who actually looks like a piece of abstract art  -  almost like a character from the 'Amy & Jordan' comic strip.  I walk up to her, fully lucid, will myself to be as tall as she (it happens immediately), and ask her if we're dreaming.  She replies, "Yes.  We are."  Dream fades (bummer!)

----------


## Georg Prime

My first...I would have been...either 7 or 8...I was at school.  From what I remember, I had went into the cafeteria while no body was around.  I walked over to a silver scale in the kitchen, and there was a bunch of gravel and coins in it.  Realizing it was the snack money, I opted to steal it (I'm a Catholic.  This baffles me...).  I grabbed a nearby zip loc bag, poured the gravel and change in, and left to go back to my second grade class.  

When I got upstairs, my teacher was waiting there, and she knew that I had stolen the money.  I turned tail, of course, and jumped down the stairs.  I began floating downwards, way faster than she was chasing, and I realized "Hey, I must be dreaming!".  As I got to the bottom of the stairs, I kept floating out the door, then woke up.

----------


## Izinyo

The Afternoon WILD

It's late afternoon and I decide to take a short nap infront of the tv while watching Discovery Channel. After sleeping for about an hour, I half wake up, kinda groggy, and decide to carry on sleeping. I suddenly get these waves of tingles all over my body together with pulses of weird sounds and I realise I'm experiencing the first stages of WILD while still in my groggy state. I get a little excited and start to wake up, but then just try and relax while concentrating on the vibrations and sounds, trying to get them back. At this stage it's quite easy, before I know it I'm getting dream visuals too, along with the vibrations. Must say, quite a weird feeling, but kinda cool. So suddenly I'm lying in bed and it's morning (not afternoon on the couch infront of the tv), so I decide to get up and look around. I'm in Mexico watching a lady play with a tarantula (turns out it was a spider programme showing on Discovery), I'm wearing a purple T-shirt (I NEVER wear pruple!!!) and that's when it hits me: "Hey, I'm lucid!". I look infront of me expecting to see a bowling alley (don't ask me why, still trying to figure that one out for myself, haha), and suddenly I'm staring down this bowling lane. I reckon it's a little boring, so I jump into the air... I start to float, quite slowly at first, but then start to gather speed as I start to fly. Unfortunately at this point, real excitement gets the better of me and I wake up. Damn. But still, a love those vibrations, man I'm addicted!!! Really cool, can't wait for the next LD!

----------


## 980

I just had my first lucid dream but a few nights ago. It lastest 5 seconds and I could not see a thing. Like I was blind. I said this on the chat box and already got a way to fix this prob if it happens again. Not much, but my first lucid dream. Also so far my only

----------


## Leelu

I may have realized i was dreaming in earlier dreams, but the first one I remember went like this:

I was at my dad's house. My cat brought in a baby racoon. I tried to catch it, but it escaped.
I forget what happened right after that, but then it was midnight and I was suddenly in my mom's living room. The lil' coon was hiding in the couch. Tried to catch it again, failed, decided to forget about it.

The next morning in the dream, I was back in my dad's neighborhood, but in the next door neighbor's back yard. I hopped a few fences untill I reached a street. Half of the street was covered in snow, half wasn't! I though, "Woah, I must be dreaming!" I remembered some old dreams I had of looking up and seeing a red moon, so I tried that. I forgot what I saw, and the next second, I woke up.

That was my last one as well. Trying to redevelop my dream recall.

----------


## R.Carter

I was 4 years old and it was Halloween night. I had gone out collecting candy and then dreamed of a ghost I had seen. I remembered that ghost, and where I'd seen it
originally, which convinced me I was dreaming. It was a toy that had scared me but in the dream it was hovering, person sized, in an open doorway. Realizing it wasn't real I closed the door on it and walked away.

----------


## Tim_PL

Posted it here already: http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic....3422&highlight=





> Yeah, I always forgett that I had such a dream, how dare I !!!LOL.
> 
> It happend few months after I fed up with LD because of lack of motivation.
> From the very beginning of my dream something was telling me, that I have OBE (sic!). I was flying above streets in my town and I arrived to a shop where I find very attractive girl. If have OBE she can't see me and I can make love with her, I told myself. So i started touching her but quickly i found this very boring and pointless. I flew out the shop, landed on a sidewalk and had a walk towards a bookshop. Suddenly I realized that I'm dreaming!!! I don't know how, but I just knew it! Everything became so clear and vivid! It lasts only 30 seconds but it was amazing. I was so energized for next few weeks.
> 
> After 4 years I want it again, longer and more!!!!! *[/b]

----------


## Sesquipedalian Dreams

I was about 8.

I woke up in my bed, in a room high above a basketball arena. I levitated out of my bed, grabbed a ball, broke a plate glass window flew down 10 stories and dunked the ball for a cheering crowd.

twas sweet

----------


## [VJGX]

Hopefully this counts. It wasn't necessarily a successful lucid dream, but it was close enough.

(NOTE: THE FOLLOWING IS NON-LUCID UNTIL NOTED)

I am in the same unknown school-like area as the second dream of the night (this was the 4th). I go up onto some deformed playground equipment, when some random kid comes up and throws a volleyball up into the air. The ball falls and hits me over the head, and I fall off the equipment and everything fades for a few seconds. When it becomes clearer again, I am in my home dining room, lying on the floor. Everything around me is in Japanese, and even my mom is speaking Japanese. (LUCID STARTING HERE) I realize that my mom doesn't speak Japanese, and I immediately do a reality check. Realizing I'm having my first lucid dream, I slowly try pulling myself off the floor, but immediately wake up.   :Sad:  

I'm not very sure if that was actually lucid. It may have been a normal dream _about_ lucid dreaming.   ::|:

----------


## WaveShaper

my first was when I attempted (not really an attempt cos i succeeded) WBTB. 

As I WILDed after waking up and writing in my journal I felt my body warp into a green field and remember seeing hand trying to pull me down onto the grass. However, my body kept floating upwards like it was trying to go back into my body above. I was fully aware of what was going on and could see the green grass and this large hand trying to reach up2 me. Because of the size of the hand I couldn't see who was on the end of it, unfortunately.
I didnt have enough control of the dream and my body floated up and then I awoke, covered in sweat, my heart beating rapidly and a huge grin on my face.

----------


## evilfairy

Hi, I'm new to this forum but, not to lucid dreaming.  Just never knew it had a name.  Thought I was just wierd  ::o:  .  The first dream I remember I was about 4 or 5 years old.  I was able to watch cartoons in my dreams and control what I would see.  The difference was I could see them in color and t.v. was black and white back then!

----------


## wombing

i was in a dream where i was in the backyard at my childhood home. my dad and brother were throwing things at me, when i realized i was dreaming. 

  i jumped into the air and off into the deep blue but woke pretty quickly due to overexcitement. pretty standard.

----------


## Wee YaK

my first lucid dream i woke up after like 3 seconds because i freaked out.
But my second i was in my school and sleeping on a bed in the 3rd floor.  I got out of bed and i already knew that i was dreaming i did a reality check then decided to go flying.  so i went all the way down the wall flying straight out of the window at the end without breaking the glass.  Then i flew really fast up into the clouds and then decided i didnt want to fly anymore so i made myself freefall until i was like a few feet above the ground and saved myself.  then i was at some snowy place still flying and saw a bird then made a sniper rifle appear in my hands which was really cool then tryed to shoot the bird.  then i found a friend and told him i was dreaming and he was like really? and i was like yea then i said ill show u and i tryed to make him fly with me but he was to heavy and then i woke up.   ::D:   ::D:

----------


## cognitive tweak

I had quiet a few LD's in my life but i consider them nothing compared to my first "fully consious /total perceving LD four years ago.

While i was on holidays, i dreamt i was walking in my neighborhood. i realised this could not be possible because i clearly remembered going on holidays. when i noticed i was in a dream i looked around.. and everything was superbly realistic. it literally was _atleast_ as real as real life -if not, even more! for a long time i considered myself really special  ::D: 

I remember thinking: "omg wtf?! this is a dream? it has to be 'cause i can't possibly be here. well if it's a dream, time to have some fun." so i walked into the pub and saw a girl i knew. i went over to kiss her. i remember being scared and thinking: "what if this isn't a dream, i can't just go kiss her like that, i might get in trouble.."  The kiss was really dry. the dream started to become less and less clear and i woke up.. with a wet pillow. i was kissing my pillow. 

I regret my horney lil mind couldn't have thought up of something els to do, which would have  extended  the LD. like walking outside and just observing everything. oh well, atleast i got a fun experience kissing my pillow and all..

----------


## Enigma13

My first Lucid Dream was last Night. I had only just heard about LDing the day before. I had 3 dreams that night. I had no control over the first. Then on the second one I was able to realize I was in a dream, of course right when I said "Oh, I'm dreaming" I woke up. I went back to sleep almost immediately and had a third dream with no control over it. Was achieving Lucidity so early in 'the game' a good achievement?

----------


## Neruo

Last night and the night before it I had a few cases when I was 'sort of dreaming' but at the same time I could feel my body in the waking state. Really weird. So I knew I was 'dreaming' but becouse I focused I woke up completely.

Then just this night around 8am (I know this becouse I woke up after the lucid dream) I was running from the police, i was on a few rooftops trying to avoid cameras. Then I though: Hey this can not be real. I knew I was dreaming =)  So I flew off the building, at first I fell, but I thought: hey, I am dreaming, I Can fly!  And So I did, I flew around a bit, it was fun. I flew past an office and decided to look inside. It was funny. I though of the possiblities.

Then I dicided to go to school. Becouse I couldn't just teleport I just made the school appear behind the corner after the office building.

So I walked around my school a bit, didn't really talk. Some random people like my dad were obstructing my plans. Then I was trying to stop a car, still lucid becouse I knew I could force the cars wheels to stop (glued to the ground lol :smiley: )  But It really got random. 

Then I was in a car drinving with a friend of mine. I told him I was actually dreaming In my own bed. Some conversation... don't really remember.

I tried to rub my hands, but it didn't work, I lost lucidy.

Still a nice first (real) lucid dream!  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:    It lasted about 5-10 minutes I think   :smiley:

----------


## jerichom

my first and only lucid dream was few months back. It was all dark and that made me realise it was just a dream. All I did was fly  ::D:

----------


## Enigma13

Scratch my last post, last night I had a REAL Lucid Dream, it's in my journal for those who have interest. It was an awesome experience. The thing I love most is actually becoming Lucid and the awesome feeling that ensues.

----------


## LucidTortoise

OoHhRight!!! My first post in this wonderful forum:

Alright, my first lucid dream occured about two month ago. It took place in "the basement" which the music room at my school is refered by. In there, I was practicing my part on the suspended cymbals I needed to play in an upcomming concert.

I suppose I was worried about not being perfect, for this was on my mind for awhile. In the basement, my percussion instructor was crtiticising me on everyrthing, including technique on holding the mallets. Then, he did something weird: He lowered the stand to what should have been unplayable and impossible, to the floor, and played. Some seconds later, I realized this shouldnt happen so I raised it twice my size, another impossibility. It is then that I realized: "WHoa Im dreaming. I shouldnt be down here practicing alone with my teacher"

SO, I turned around an punched my instructor. I started waking up when I realized that he became unconscious, and as I continiued to wail on him, we would not BLEED. I tried spinning to keep awake, but the image faded to black and I woke up shortly after

----------


## Keleiter

I was 11 years old and having a nightmare..I was in a barn and there was some kind of creature or monster up in the loft above me. I was scared and ran out of the barn but outside was a woods..and the ground was covered in twigs and stones and for some reason I was barefoot. I tried to run but it was hard and hurt my feet. I could hear the monster behind me though and tried to run as fast as I could. Then suddenly, I have no idea why..it occured to me that I was dreaming and that if I was dreaming..that meant that the monster couldn't really hurt me. So I stopped running and turned around. There was no monster there. 
So I started to walk and realized that I was still barefoot. I thought to myself..I need shoes. And just that quickly I had shoes on. 
Ever since then..it has just come naturally to me.

----------


## Simetra

About 5 years ago, I was in a troubling personal situation and had the first and only lucid dream I have clear recall about.  I was being chased by a mean dog. I was frightened and trying to run away from it.  All of the sudden, I realized I was dreaming so I turned around facing the dog and yelled "Stop!"  And the dog stopped and went away.  When I woke up, I decided to take charge of that troubling personal situation. 
S

----------


## dudesuperior

my first lucid dream was only a few days ago. i was in the living room on the sofa, staring at the TV (which was switched off). i suddenly jerk up, and for no reason at all i came to the conclusion that i was in a dream. I reckon i was in a fairly low level of lucidity, foe as soon as irealised i was dreaming, everything stared expanding, and for no reason i threw a brown leather block into a corner of the room. everything went black at that corner and then i woke up. it rocked!!. i guess i was having a pretty hyper night because i hade about 3 'waking dreams' that night too.

----------


## Evemarie

I think I was about 7 or 8 and (in my dream) I was at school; these witches were chasing me and I was so scared. Then one of the teachers came along and told me I was dreaming. I remember realising that meant I could do anything now, but then I woke up.    ::shakehead2::

----------


## nomanor

Well I encountered my first Lucid Dream a few weeks back ( i had no idea that there was a term for it back then).  What the dream was initially about was playing the PlayStation 3 (I'm a techno nut).  But I remembered previous dreams in earlier childhood when I thought I had a Super Nintendo or something like that only to wake up disappointed.  It was then that I realised that it was in fact a dream.  For the first time I acknowledged that it was a dream, something that I thought to be impossible.  But that also meant that I was disappointed that the PlayStation 3 was fake so I kept yelling in my mind that it was a dream and that I no longer wanted to experience it.  I had not thought that I could control the dream to the extent of the theory shown in the Matrix movies.  Had I known that then I would have probably tried to harness my power.  But here's something to help me with, is it possible to learn new facts in a dream?

----------


## AdAstra

I was so thankful for my first lucid experience.  I was 5 or 6 and I went lucid at the end of a recurring nightmare I had been having since I was 3.  In the dream I was carrying a very important parcel; an empty single serving container of chocolate milk with the top cut off filled with computer disks.  I was being chased by Death, who had killed my uncle for the disks, but not before he was able to signal to me with his eyes to take the container and flee, leaving my cup of orange juice on the stairs.  Somehow, I made my way to a London like place and was sitting infront of  Big Ben on a bench, mourning my uncle and wondering what to do with the disks.  Next to me, there was a teeny hamburger that I realized was a beetle.  It flew away as a giant wolf jumped out of the clock face.  I knew Death was coming and I ran up a tower. Unfortunately he was there and sent an odd wrought iron monster to kill me and ultimately he got the disks.  I finally went lucid after having this dream many times right before I was usually devoured.  I shouted "This is a dream!"  Death looked at me in horror, and I woke up.  I was the last time I had the dream.  

The first lucid after I knew about LDing was less traumatic.  I went lucid while floating during a jump.  I remember to stabilize, did some spinning and then flew to the top of the big cottonwood tree in my front yard.  Stood up there for a while and almost lost lucidity, and then I decided to try to find the spirit of my dearly departed dog Betty.  Instead a big hound came hoping down the street on his hind legs.  Betty did come, but she morphed into a cat except for 1 leg.  Then I decided to change the dreamscene and closed my dream eyes, which almost caused me to wake up and I could sorta feel my real body.  When I reopened them, I was in a cabin by a lake.  I was hoping for something more interesting.  After looking through the window at the lake, I decided to look around the room.  There was a weird spinning porthole on the wall.  I stuck my hand in there and got sucked in.  I then had a FA, but didn't realize it.

----------


## resonate

My first LD was quick. I was standing around in an airport terminal type place with no windows and then i realized out of nowhere i was dreaming. I was like o hell yes, and i noticed one of those airport cart thingys for handicapped people to get around the terminal right next to me. I grabbed the airport guy on the cart by the shirt and threw him to the ground and he just kept looking at me in complete disbelief that i was doing what i wanted. its funny to remember the expression on his face, its probably the thing i remember most. he was so shocked he couldn't say anything, so i jumped on the cart and drove away through the terminal. it was going too slow so i kind of said to myself, faster and it started zooming off and then i woke up. the wierd thing about the terminal was that it was more like a hallway and there was basically nothing around just walls and a few other things i can't remember. 

But there was a lucid i had a really long time ago that forgot about. It lasted about 3 seconds. I was walking around an Indian marketplace and i was trying to find a way out. so i stood up on this ledge like thing and started knocking on the sky and saying, hey wake up. When i realized it wasnt working i said, well thats not working, and lost lucidity

----------


## anti-flag15

My first lucid dream that I remember wasn't that long ago.  I was in school and sitting in second period, and like normal to past time I started to think about what my homework from the previous class was.  When I realized I never attened first period I knew it was a dream, so I left the class and don't remember much from there.  Next I was flying, but had to sit in a chair in order to do it.  There were lots of woods below me and a train stopped underneath me.  I landed next to it and my brother asked me if I would help him fly, so I did, with extreme difficulty. And that is all that I remember.

----------


## RamboCaliente

First post.   :smiley:  

Well, about one month ago, I tried the MILD technique, just for fun. I don't remember exactly how it happened, but the message that I kept repeating in my mind ("I will remember I'm dreaming") eventually started being repeated in a dream I had.

I was onboard some ship from Star Trek, and all of a sudden I heard the phrase. I performed a reality check, and it worked. I was so excited! In fact, I got too excited, flew up, hit my head on the ship, and then woke up. Or, at least I thought I did. I had a false awakening, and I was tricked into thinking I had actually awoken.

Since then, I have only had about 3 1/2 lucid dreams.

----------


## dreamaccount2000

This was my first lucid dream. Has it back in about 1986This dream took place some time around 1985 or 1986 I think.
I am laying in bed and my the headboard of my bed is a bookcase.. I am looking into the bookcase but 
its like it is a window and I can see cars outside going up and down the road.. This is what clues me in 
that I am dreaming. I get up out of the bed and I feel light as air. I walk or float rather into the living 
room. I go thru the door outside and I get the feeling that there is some presence there and its not a 
good feeling. I see some people and they are coming after me. I panic and try to get back in the house 
and I wake up

----------


## missxsmilezz

the 1st lucid dream i remember was when something was scaring me.. i think it was a dog.. and then i was like it isn't real.. so i jumped off the stairs and fell through the floor.. i always seem to fall through the floor and then go through a bunch of places falling until i hit my bed then automatically wake up. that's a reocurring lucid where i get scared then force myself to wake up. i've done that since i was young. but my first REAL lucid where i understood what an LD was.. 3 days ago.

i was driving my car and realized.. that hey this isn't my car.. and i got scared cuz ithought someone switched my car with someone else's so someone stole my car! and then i was like.. this is not real.. it's a dream! so i waslike.. omg.. (usually i'd wake up right now because once i go lucid i wake up but not this time) then while i was driving i decided to go the opposite direction of traffic.. and i made an illegal uturn.. then i wasn't in the car anymore and i decided to find my friend.. and then i walked through a wall and walked out on the other side and was in a neighborhood.. it turned out to be this one girl's bday party and i went in her house even though i didnt want to cuz i was trying to find my friend.. and i just went in and out of the house.. and then i was in the street of the neighborhood and i was like hey i wanna fly so i tried and i kept falling on my butt.. so i was like nm.. and ran.. and i was running so slow.. and then i jumped a wall and then jumped over to the other side and found someone.. and it wasn't who i was looking for then it turned into him.. and then.. yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhh hahaha.. k that's it yay!

----------


## Ubik

My first lucid dream occured when I was around 9 years old.
I was on holiday and my parent had bought me a bow and arrow (the kind with suction caps on the end... my parents were responsible   :wink2:  ) 
That night I had a dream that I was walking on top of a mountain with my dad, I had my new bow and arrow with me and I began firing them over the edge of the cliff. I then thought 'oh no! what have I done I can't get them back!!" I then realised that it was ok because i was dreaming. I told my dad and he laughed at me, so I said I'll show you. I then jumped over the edge and began flying around. Thank god I was correct   ::D:

----------


## Black Phoenix

(This was copied from my message in Newbie zone, sorry if what)

Here it is (almost):
First I started at some green plains, bright green. There was river and some flat wooden thing over it as bridge. I walked over bridge. There was some strange pipes on grassy area, with some things showing numbers and "mass" symbol over them. At this point I got 100% aware of it as a dream. I walked more into my city. Oh, colors became darker, more dirty at this point. I walked into city. To the left there was some old houses, I cant describe them properly in english, maybe "Ukrainian old village houses". To the right was some 19th century style city (most of buildings was) and a big church. Oh, I heard distant dogs barking (many of them i mean), plus some city sound, like low-frequency noise. No car horns though. Please notice that after pipes there was no weirdness, all was normal. Ok, i walked further. There was some building, square, school-like, about 4-5 floors high. Doors were locked, so i found some hole in the wall. It was small, but i passed it as if it was big. There was some space inside the building, i mean it was square shaped with a square hole in it if you look from top. I explored this place a bit, then found some door. It leaded to hallway, i walked to the end of it, found some stairs and got up. These was emergency stairs, but all doors to other floors were locked. I got to the top, there was some window, painted green, but old, paint got off somewhere. Then I heard some steps, i got scared and ran down the stairs, out of the school through the hole I mentoined earlier. When out I saw some small boys, they were dark, like some ghosts. I didn't scare of them, they dissapeared soon. I was heading out of the city, but something in church attracted me. I went there, it was like hallway in reversed "Г" shape, in the end there was entrance to a hall, and somewhere down. Then I saw some creatures, i dont want to describe them, i got scared, ran out of the church, then wished "Let this dream end" and it ended. Well, not really. I got a view of some pc screen, some program editor. There I saw code which was like "player creation". I feeled, or so, that it was "dream program", I tried to change it a bit, but then felt that it is about to run (it is pretty weird, I know), I tried to revert changes, but it "runned", some blue fuzzy flash, than red fuzzy flash, than a "old tv goes off" effect, and I woke up.

This dream was very colorful, it had best colors you can imagine for a dream, with all brigtness levels. It was very real, the most realistic I could remember. It is very impressive, I want to draw it some day. The pipes, the city... It was wow.

Weird, beautiful, scary, and realistic.

I am not very good at telling my dreams, so sorry if what.
Oh, and i gave city name, "The City of Autumn"

----------


## Sorreti

Hello 
My first Lucid Dream happened when i was about 8. 
I was wandering around my school and suddenly all of these zombies started showing up and beating up and killing people. I was scared so i ran around for a while but then they appeared in front of me. I said , "Right this is my dream so you can just all fuck off!".
Then the rotting corpses just sorta floated into the sky and faded away.
When i turned around there was a big crowd and one of my associates ,Stephen , was ascending a podium and being given a medal.   ::|:  
i said "Y is Stephen being given the honours?"
Stephen (who was in the crowd too) said "I don't know."
then one of the teachers said something stupid like he stopped them all singlehandedly or something. I was disgusted by this and woke up annoyed. I liked stephen less from that day on.

----------


## Lucid Night Flight

> _Originally posted by Lucid83_
> *POST ONLY YOUR FIRST LUCID DREAM!!!*



My first lucid dream occurred 2 yrs ago. Back then I didn't know what lucid dreams were, and figured it was just a very vivid dream. Anyway, in this dream I was having "sexual relations" with some very looking guy, but at one point I figured it was wrong, so I told him to stop. For some reason when I told him that, I mentioned his name, which was Johnathan, and I later became confused as to how I knew his name. So, once I told him to stop, he did, and was looking at me with confusion. I then asked him "What's my name?" he just stood there staring at me silently,  so I asked him again, and he replyed with a surprised tone. He said my name, and then asked me "why?" At that point I told him "because you don't exist," and I woke up. Of course, I later regretted that I told him off. So what if he doesn't exist - he was pretty good lookin   :tongue2:

----------


## Identity X

I used to have my first lucid dreams when I was a kid but of course knew nothing about them. I was acutely aware that I was stuck in the dream (why can't I be stuck now!) and used to hide behind things, and hopefully when I popped up I would be awake, lind of like 
"peekaboo", but that rarely worked. You know when your a kid and you make up monsters (e.g. under your bed) in your head even if you don't want to? It was like that in these dreams, but of course when I thought them up, they actually turned real. I (still) have an acute fear of deformity so it was very scary indeed.

----------


## Tattoo

After thinking it over many times...

It was a false awakening for sure, as it took place in my room. I recreated near exactly how it looked just for the sake of it:



As I said in my intro post, I've experimented with dreams to some extent since I was 10, but never attempted lucidity, and didn't practice this by habit.

In my dream, I felt myself being sucked towards the doorway out of my face, with a strange breathing sound(probably my own), my vision was tilted as if thats how my head was positioned, the door was *gone* and thats when I realised this was a dream. I became anxious and began to wake up, as my vision came into focus I was looking at my ceiling. It was the wierdest feeling I ever had, and since then have been learning about lucid dreams.

It felt like the waking world, it was the most *real* dream I ever had....

PS, I was on the floor on an air matress due to changing beds

----------


## King and God

When I saw something strange, convincing me that it was a dream. I immediately started searching for girls to have sex with, as I always do when I'm aware of that I'm dreaming, which, fortunately for me, is pretty often.

----------


## meshuggah

i was 8 when it happend.

i was outside playing in the snow when i noticed a pack of wolves around 300 yeards away from me. I got up to run but slipped and and fell down, the wolves started to run towards me, and right before they were on top of me i realized it was just a dream but didnt wake up, i was still dreaming but aware of it.

Ive been and avid lucid dreamer since.

----------


## skimzuma

My first lucid was amazing, though it was very short. I was running through a stony passageway in a castle that was no more than 3' wide when i suddenly realized i was dreaming. soon after that i jumped off a ledge into a circular stone building and tried to fly instead i swan dived into the ground.... I loved it

----------


## Flavour of Night

I was about 6 years old.  I had been having a recurring dream where an unknown force would start to pick me up off the ground.  It frightened me.  Sometimes  I could get somebody to grab my ankles and hold me down, other times I would be lifted and always close my eyes as I felt myself ascending and wind rushing by.  Aften a dozen or so occurances of this dream, it finally occured to me that this had happened a good number of times before, and each time it had turned out to be a dream.  I finally made the connection during one instance of this recurring dream that it had happened numerous times before, and it had always turned out to be a dream, so this too must be a dream I'm having.  The realization awoke me.

----------


## iamthecheese007

my first lucid dream when a few years back.It started out not lucid,some people were chasing me and i had no where to go.THen i saw this cliff and i jumped off it.Thats when it became lucid see i usually would of woken up after i jump off a cliff cause i get butterflies in my stomach and it causes me to wake.But this time i didnt wake up,i fell off the cliff into a pool of water,there were tropical fish everywhere  ::o:  !So i got outta the water and i looked around trying to find something to do.All i saw was a dark cave and sand going on for miles.Then all of a sudden some cave man(ape thing) came out of the cave,it looked nice so i went over to it.It started walking away so i went with it we were walking in the cave for quite some time when we got back to the people that were chasing me.I got all freaked out and started running away but i ran really really slowly(sometimes in my dreams when i try to run i cant i only run like as fast as someone walking) i got so scared then and i woke up.
I had this dream about 2 years  :smiley:   ago and i still remember it.

----------


## [Alpha]-0mega-

My first lucid dream:
I was standing in this room, but it wasn't really a room, I just knew it was, you didn't see anything though, it just ''was'', and there was a wooden door.

A friend from school also was in that room and he asked "Hey Danny, are you dreaming?" (Danny is what people call me in real-life, not my real name though, but could be considered that).
I realized, yeah i am dreaming (so the lucid part started 10 seconds after I was dreaming).
Erm. I opened a door, and it went to this sunny grassy hill part, and I thought... Hey I want to implement that girl I like in my dream.
I tried to force her in, and I woke up.

Yep... it sucked bad...

I think it took me like.... 30 seconds.. to dream 8 hours in real-life.

----------


## Unicorn

> _Originally posted by Lucid83_
> *POST ONLY YOUR FIRST LUCID DREAM!!!*



Okay. My first LD lasted for 20 secs.  I was doing an oral exam in front of my class. And i suddenly became speechless, and grew more and more nervous. I would mumble words, etc.   *THAT'S WHEN SOMETHING CLICKED*, My stress was so high that i simply thought it was enough! and realised that i was just dreaming. 
From that point on, i tried to look closely at the students who were sitting in front on me, i then decided to stand up on the table and started jumping on tables (rather excitedly). I remember very well the student's facial expression: They were in complete awe. 
Finally, i decided to start flying (although i was still in the classroom), but instead of feeling like i'm flying, i felt like i was loosing lucidity. So i tried to spin, only to see many visual, colored spinning patterns. That's when i woke up.

----------


## walterallen1

When I was quite young 5 or 6 I lived in a big farm house two story with 4 bedrooms a walk-in attic and a full basement equiped with a spring. I was scared to go in the basement alone also upstairs alone. At one point I kept having this same dream where I come down stairs alone, through the kitchen and when I enter the living room there is this man with two large allegators there and he is about to let them eat me. Having watched a lot of Wild Kingdom and Tazan movies as a kid it was no wonder I feared  getting eatten by gators, but my problem was I kept having the same dream again and again. I told my mother about it, my father didn't live with us, and she told me about a reoccurring nightmare she had as a child and how she ended it. She told me that once she realized she was dreaming she changed the story and had the bad guys killed instead of her. Well it worked because the next time I had that dream, I told the man that he couldn't hurt me because this was my dream and I could make his gators eat him if i wanted too. Never had that dream again.

----------


## Lucid Mind

My first lucid was many years ago,after two years of trying
and lasted only about 5 sec (was 25 then i think).
     Its night ,standing at dark landscape,i realize its a dream, i&#96;m so happy
i feel so free (i have instant orgasm and wake up).
 :Oops:

----------


## sasha

I know I had a few spontaneous ones in years past, but I don't remember them.  I write here the first one I had after first trying to cultivate them.

I stood in a room.  I saw three men there who made me very nervous for some reason.  Then I found the whole ambiance of the room strange and unreal.  It occurred to me that I might be dreaming.  One of the men approached me somewhat threateningly.  I willed him to become my mother, who I don't find threatening.  It worked.  The other two men seemed to have disappeared on their own at that point.  I looked around the room for a moment, just checking out the weirdness of it.  Then I awoke.

----------


## Tom_Peace

I had my first lucid dream a few days ago now, I posted  it up on the 'Lucid Experiences' room
I have not managed to get another one yet but I am trying. 
And ohhhhhhh look, I went out and got my self a fancy pants smashing new  lucid dream digital watch-----WOW   ::o:

----------


## thebeagle56

hmm.

My first lucid dream was fantastic, but not for the same reasons as most.

So I was walking down the road where I used to live (in CA) and it was amazing, I felt wind and everything, it was SO real, and so pretty. I don't live in California anymore, but I miss it. Anyway, so suddenly I realized, how in the world can I be in California? Whew, the first time I've ever thought anything was WEIRD in a dream. So i drop a deck of cards, and I pick them up. I'm trying to contain myself, because I remember feeling really excited. So then the cards are gone, and I shove my finger through my palm, and I was like, so basically I'm dreaming, that's cool. I started to explore, but forgot I was dreaming and the vividness went away. And what's more, since it was so long ago, everything but the few moments of lucidity are vague and distant and not very realistic.

I thought it was fun. It's actually my only lucid dream; rather depressing I know.

But the wind on my face was thrilling; it was so incredibly realistic.

----------


## Computer Lord

My first lucid dream was when I was 3. It was akward, first i was in some dream world and decided to otake an object from it. Then I wore up into an LD, whatever I took now was just crumpled in my hand. Then I woke up for real.

----------


## Ardent Lost

It was a couple of years ago now, and was very brief, but quite fun   ::mrgreen::  
I actually didn't remember many details so i haven't retained why i was where i was or anything like that. What i do remember is being on the waters edge somewhere. I was flying over the water on some kind of air jet ski when i spontaneously realised i was dreaming. I didn't really do much other than have a bit of fun flying around on this interesting vehicle. 

Then i woke up in a parking lot, started running through the parking lot, jumping up and down, throwing my fist in the air, expressing my delight of finally having a lucid dream.... but wait a minute... a parking lot?

When i woke up again i was actually awake this time  ::-P:  It was quite humorous to realise that i had actually had a lucid dream within a dream. And even more humorous that i didn't realise i was still dreaming when i woke up in the middle of a parking lot  ::lol:: 

EDIT: Looking over my old dream journals i found the entry for this dream. Apart from what i've already mentioned, i also wrote the following.... "I also remember telling myself i was going to be in a santa-claus suit and i ducked under the water, emercing in a SC suit!"    ::rolllaugh::

----------


## PenguinLord13

My first Ld was where I was at this boarding shcool and it was nighttime, and I was just walking along with some friend (who doesn't exist in real life) when i suddenly realized I was dreaming. I thought, cool, I can do whatever I want, but then I got excited, lost lucidity, and woke up.

----------


## Jacky-Woo

Lucid Dream 1: Gymnasium Flying Practise!

I was walking through a dark hall, and all my friends from my previous schol, my new class from secondary school, and a few of my little brothers friends were there, bathed in a kind of golden glow. I realised "Oh, come on! I'm dreaming... I'm Lucid I'm Lucid! Woo!" Anyway, I then had control of my actions from then on, but I couldn't control others (That well), or bend physics. Meh. Anyway, people started getting in my way when I was walking across the hall, I said "Get out of my way! This is your Emperor speaking!", or something like that. I tried to kill one of my brothers friends who ticks me off (This fat girl with fooked up teeth), but to no avail. I put my hands into a gun shape and pretended to shoot her, hopping that bullets would come from my fingers. They didn't! Suddenly, the coach from a TV show, Smart Guy, came in and told us to practis flying. I tried to start by doing a little skip, but it didn't work. I fell flat on my face as a few other flew above me. This annoying kid Ben (Not the one from the other dream), came over and said something nasty, so I ran over a slaped his head against the wall. At this point, I felt the fading, so I said Lucidity 100%! The vividity hurt my eyes, but at leat I had more time. We were called into anouther gym room, where a man was serving food. He let this switch go or something and rain dropped all over it, but no-one seamed to care.The Coach said something, but I wasn't listening. I was slipping from Lucidity! I muttered, "Lucidity 100" (Not 100%), and It all became clear again, though not as vivid as my last attemopt to stay in lucidity. I got a plate, but someone snatched it off of me. I then looked out the window. It looked like we were by the in-school grounds roundabout. My friends who went to a different school, Ady and Matt, were dancing on it. This girl Nicole had got her food, and Ben (The Ben from the other dream this time), described it. I though it looked disguisting. Matt gave me a look through the window that suggested, "Whats the food like?", and strained to symbolise... well, crap. He laughed and went away. I turned round and I was awake! 

I copied that from its original home on ld4all. I might be a bit out of context without the rest of my Dream Journal back home... Uh, at ld4all, I mean.

----------


## Sid

my first lucid was when i was very young.  i dreampt that i was flying above a black plane and flew toward it.  as i got closer, orange cracks began to appear.  as i got closer and closer, the orange cracks got worse and worse, deeper and deeper, more and more ugly, until they enveloped me.  end of dream.

i have been afraid of cracks my whole life.  they are small dark places that creepy things can hide in.  i remember when a space heater warmed a wood floor in one house and the cracks in between the boards got wider apart.  i shuddered when i looked at them.  i wanted to destroy them. 

i do not remember how old i was when i had the dream.  all i can think of that could cause this dream would be how i was born: C-Section, or maybe sleeping in a dark room with light comming under the door and then the door opening to reveal more light.

----------


## Explode

The setting was in a housing development, and somehow, it started out as me being aware that i was dreaming. The details of the houses and everything else around me become unbelievably clear. So the first thing i remember about lucid dreaming is flying. I try to fly, and i get about 50 feet high, and i get about 50 feel long, and i fall. The second time do it, I fly above a house, (somehow i knew that my friend from school was in it), and then i stop, and remember about the "Lucid flying" tutorial, and i get on my back (in midair) and go up, down, left, and right, then i figure its no use, so i try to fly again, but i cant shift my weight back to flying position, but eventually i did. then i go inside of the house with my friend, and tell them that we are dreaming, but he dosnt seem to listen, then i go outside and fly some more. I start walking back to the house, fly another 50 feet, and i remember the levels of lucid dreaming. I try the third level, trying to make an object appear, so i tried to make a prybar appear in my hand, but it dosnt work, and i try again, and again, it dosnt work. Then i try to transform myself into a kitty, but i end up just down on the ground pretending to be a kitty. I walk back over to the house, and i get my friend to come with me, and just then I realize that its going to take a long time to write all these details down so i purposly wake myself up!

----------


## Andrea2006

I dont really remember my very first one, because it was a few  years back.
I remember though, that i thought they were scary..
Well to be honest, i am not sure if it is lucid. I  know that i am dreaming (which is lucid) but i can also control what is happening.. What is this called?
I used to think these were scary because when i first started getting them, it was like i was outside my body.. I remember being asleep, and i knew i was, but i w as in my room, and everything around me was the same, i seemed to be looking from the corner of the room , and i could see myself on the bed, and everything around me... I could also hear the tv... yeah, i know, but i dont know if i was hearing it right.. lol .I was sleeping.. 
So i thought this was scary, i didnt think other people got this sort of thing..

----------


## jeenimc

I am not so good at remembering dreams but i can kind of remember it. I was flying over a motorway with cars goin about 100mph weaving between them. Then tryed to fly high but only got do far like i was wearing a jetpack and could not push it any further

----------


## Amethyst Star

> _Originally posted by Andrea2006_
> *Well to be honest, i am not sure if it is lucid. I *know that i am dreaming (which is lucid) but i can also control what is happening.. What is this called?*



If you have control, personally I rate the dream as low, medium, or high lucidity, depending on the level of control you had.  Low: you are lucid, but have little to no control over the dream.  Medium: lucid and have control over most aspects of the dream.  High: lucid and able to completely control the dream.  But that's just my (loose) measurement.

----------


## pj

It began in an old warehouse-like shopping center or mall. It was multi-level, gray, dingy and very crowded. I was with my mother, though she was in her 50's or so rather than her present near 90. We wanted to get in an elevator. A huge crowd surrounded it. I pushed easily through the crowd and into the huge but empty elevator, and pushed a button.

When the doors opened, they led to a veranda-like porch outside. It was bright and sunny, and I thought about all that had just happened and decided it was a dream. Immediately, the whole scene became cartoonish  I was losing it! I stuck my arms out and closed my eyes and spun hard and fast. I became dizzy, but when I opened my eyes was out in a lush field and my dog was there, happy to see me and playful. I ran fast and hard, did cartwheels and wrestled with her. I could feel the warm sun and smell the field, but I was light as a feather and could do things that would have killed me in RL.  

I just ran and ran, and my dog ran along just as happy as could be.  Then she started turning into a panda.

I woke  still feeling dizzy.

(I've read that spinning in a dream shouldn't make you dizzy in real life. This kind of sucks, because I get motion sick really easily. But that was my first lucid dream!  The first since childhood...)

----------


## Likenight

In my first lucid dream I was in a forest and I was sitting astride on a big rock and jumping 20 meters high  :smiley: . While doing it I noticed myself: "No one can jump so high in real world. I must be dreaming." It was LUCID dream! I enjoyed flying on the rock along paths. After a while my dream began to fade. I had gotten down and do spinning technique to prevent awakening, it was successful. However, the lucidity degradated.
While flying to unknown city I recalled wanting to try species change. I had kneeled on all fours and concentrated to transform into a lion. Although to have felt my body changed I wasn't successful (I didn't worry about it, after some practice I'll achieve it).
Afterwards I met my English teacher. I asked her (in Czech): "Mrs. Teacher, could I tell you something?" -- "Yes, you could" she agreed (in Czech). I said to her (now in English): "This is a dream." Then I met my history ex-teacher.
After it, loosing lucidity and consciousness had begun and I woke up.
I was excited for the whole day...

----------


## CoOlCoL

I went to bed about 11pm and woke about 3am, anyway i couldn't get back to sleep for nothing. I had loads of shit going round in my head and I finally went to sleep about 6.30am. I then had this dream that I was going to a workmates house even though I dont have a clue were he lives. As I walked up to his house I thought to myself what am I going here for, and thats when it hit me wow I'm dreaming. It was the most amazing feeling and then I thought right I'm going to fly with which I shot into the air and blacked out. I could still sense that I was in the dream and started to rub my hands together to bring the scenery back, that wasn't working so then I started to spin around which felt really weird as I could feel my physical body as I was spinning inside it. At this point I fell out of bed which I thought was real, I stood up and went to get back in bed, at this point I woke up for real. It was so short lived but it has got me even more determined, the feeling I got when I realized I was dreaming just blew me away  ::lol::

----------


## theunknowndreamer

My first Lucid dream was a long long time ago.
In reality I was watching a scary show that I shouldn't have been, and my mom had me go to sleep before the end of the show...
In my dream I was being chased by this monster with a toilet bowl for a head. And as I was running I realized that there was no way that this could be real. So I simply decided to walk the other direction in the park and make the scary potty monster dissappear.

----------


## ExperienceXTC

My first and only lucid dream I have ever had was probobly around 8 or 9.  I still remember this dream to this very day not in full detail but most of it.  I was in my bedroom talking to my brother when i go to his room i started to look around and suddenly realized I was dreaming, i suddenly felt major anxiety attack me and since everyone always says to find out if your dreaming pinch yourself, so instead of pinching myself i slammed my head into the wall but it still hurt.  Since my subconcious felt pain i immedietly lost lucidness and went back to thinking it was reality.  I have never had another lucid dream like that ever again and im going to start trying your techniques. Peace im going to sleep

----------


## nightshade

I had my first Lucid Dream one year ago. I was in a bright building with many rooms that had different colours and I realised that I was dreaming I was so excited that I woke up before I could do anything.
I thought this was really cool but I didn't think about it again until I read about Lucid Dreaming in a forum one week later.

----------


## aenima

Mine was last night. I was in some kind of lab, and I changed the colour of the floor. I told my parents who were with me that it was a dream, and my dad changed the colour of my dog from golden to black. It was funny.

----------


## Climhazzard

I had mine a couple weeks ago, but only for a few secs.  I woke up from a bed and saw a very white room, I walked to a window nearby and saw a city full of white skyscrapers, it was really breathtaking.  Anyway it was raining, and I thought to myself "**** this, I don't live here!" more or less.  I turned and looked at the room, then I thought "if I'm dreaming super heroes must exist" the thought never crossed my mind in the real world.  All of a sudden a bunch of superheroes run in through the door behind me and make the floor of my room collapse under me, then I was taking a back seat again.

----------


## reefer_thief

I was about 10 years old when I first experienced lucidity, I remember I was in the 5th grade.  

LD: I was in the backyard of my father's house with a friend of mine, we were playing and having a good time, then all of a sudden it just sort of dawned on me to ask my friend a question, "Is this a dream?"  He didn't respond, but from that point on I knew.  

Later, I told one of my father's friends about having control over my dreams and she said that was a very rare occurance and completely supported me in my exploration of my dream.

I haven't really given it a lot of thought since then, until recently. (now I'm much older)  

Over the past year I've been writing poems, some epic, based on dreams I've had.  Then last month I decided to start a Dream Journal.  For about two weeks straight I wrote down everything I could, and one especially magnificent dream I had a few weeks ago took up five or six pages, and I knew I was on the right track.  Then two days ago I stumbled upon Dreamviews and am definitely GLAD I started a Journal.

----------


## Lutch

ive only had 2-3 i think 2, but the first one lasted about literaly 2 seconds i didnt get to try one thing i think i got over excited, but the second one i was in some dessert like place with dessert colored walls that i couldnt escape, and there was this guy or somthing that was running around and he left a 3d trail of him seld everywhere he went and so did i and i followed him around until i appeared in a house, i think then i just became lucid and some hot chick came in the room and left and cmae back in, and as she did this i snapped my fingers and her shirt came off, her shirt went on, hahaha then she left or some shit, and i changed it from night to day and it was cool it was like a cartoon sky, but my dream wasnt very vivid it was pretty fuzzy.

----------


## Draugr

My first time being lucid while asleep was very short and lame, but then again I had never heard of lucid dreaming, so it's probably a miracle it even happened. This happened a few years ago when I was visiting my grandparents in Germany. As you can imagine, I was thrown out of sync with the different time schedule, but I imagine this is why I had the lucid dream. So, that night I went to bed, and I woke up in my mind... A little hard to describe, but it was like being in an abyss, no sound and total darkness. I was scared as you can imagine, who wants to be in a void? I screamed out, "Is this a dream?" I quickly answered myself, "Yes, this has to be a dream...!!!" Given this awesome power over my mind, what do I decide to do? I scream, "I want to wake up!!" I've had two lucid dreams since then, but this one always makes me wonder why I was just a voice in total nothingness. Do I really see myself as nothing? Pretty scary, but that's what I like about dreams.

----------


## Publius

I wake up to little girls screaming in my friends house. I force myself under and then I am in a cityscape... I take off and fly about 500 feet. Then I wake up. 

Way too short.

----------


## Raptress

The first lucid I can remember was when I was younger. I was having a nightmare that had to do with some witches. The dream was terrifying though now I can only remember fragments of it. At some point in the dream, I knew I was going to die and I began concentrating, knowing I could somehow change the outcome. I did it. The dream ended on a happy note.

----------


## baronbrocoli

I'm too lazy to write it again so i'll just quote it from my journal





> _Originally posted by baronbrocoli_
> *Ok here is my first lucid dream.
> Can't remember the date but i think it was about a year ago.
> Flying at Mt. Everest
> 
> I am climbing Mt. Everest. It is very cold and my goal is to reach the top. I am with a team of explorers. As we get to the top I realize I'm dreaming. I tell to myself that I can do now whatever I want. I feel a strong urge to fly so I jump off the top of Mt. Everest and fly without any effort(superman style). All of the excitement wakes me up and I stayed with a very pleasant feeling for the rest of the day.*



  :Mad:   ::mrgreen::   ::D:   ::mrgreen::   ::D:   ::mrgreen::   :Mad:

----------


## cousinsteve

i had mine about a week ago, it as in a really darkly light area, and there were a lot of makeshift buildings and bridges, and i just all of  sudden, notied i was dreaming, then i can't remember too much, i remember that i kept looking at my hands, and that helped, then i was in a building and  looked up and there was a stranged shaped roof, and i told myself to fly, but it didn't work. It was pretty fuzzy, i think it was one of my earlyer dreams of the night.

----------


## Andares

Ignore my user title actually, now I remember that I did have one a few years ago.

As the rare amount of dreams that I ever actually wake up remembering happen, it was very short and completely unrelated to my life.

I was standing in my parents' bedroom in mid-day, alone, when I realized I was dreaming (spontaneously, no looking at hands or RC or anything). So, I spawned some chickens that dispersed around the room and then woke up.

Yeah, it was pretty boring.   ::?:

----------


## baronbrocoli

> _Originally posted by Andares_
> *So, I spawned some chickens that dispersed around the room and then woke up.*



I think spawning chickens is awesome I have to try that for sure   ::D:

----------


## FreshBrains

Ever see the movie (Or read the book) Black Hawk Down?
At one point, an M-60 gunner shoots a chicken.
Poor chicken   :Sad:

----------


## Starálfur

Yaaaay... I'm new here.

Anyway, my first lucid dream occured for me in the 4th grade. In my dream we were out at recess and then basically out of nowhere I realized,  "Hey, I'm dreaming!" So I went up to all my friends and told them "We're in a dream! You guys are in my dream!" They were like "Really??" So to prove it to them I was like we can do whatever we want, let's fly! So I jumped into the air and began to fly and a couple of my friends did it as well. It was an amazing feeling but I began to slowly lose control. After flying in the sky for a bit I was in this portalish round-type room place with large monitors all around, each displaying some scene, and I had to choose where I wanted to go next. After I chose I lost complete control, but it was still an extremely fun and entertaining dream throughout.

I enjoy flying very much.  :smiley:

----------


## Golden_Mist

My first lucid dream I can remember was when I was like 6 or 7, I remember getting off the school bus onto the corner, and realize, 'I'm Dreaming!' so then I tried to wake up (dont know why) i usually screamed because I found that the easiest way to wake up. I wish I was aware of the powers of Lucidy  ::cry::  . But i was naturaly lucid for as long as I can remember.

----------


## Gorky

Mine was last night. I was sitting at my computer and I right clicked a link. It usually says "Open in new tab" or "Open in new window". Instead it said "Open in new nightmare"  :Question:   I was like hmmmm....that's not right. So I did the nose RC and I could still breath. When I realized I was dreaming the first thing I did was run upstairs and try to convince my mom that she was a figment of my imagination. The rest wasn't very exciting and it was pretty short. It consisted of me dreamspinning and stopping to find myself in a middle of a party at my house. And ended sometime after I wanted to call someone and instead of a dial tone, it was my own voice telling my autobiography.  ::-P:   My dream started to fade really fast and I tried to dreamspin but it was too late and I woke up.

----------


## N

my first ld  i was 7 or 8 years old
anyway i was in a cave and there were a stairs i don't know how but i knew i was dreaming and the first thing i did i tried to go up stair cause i had controll so i went upstairs and there was a woman !!! i don't remember anything else !  ::cry::

----------


## tiffy

This is quite strange.. 

when i was younger I think i was maybe 7 i Had this dream and i fell asleep in my moms waterbed that night and when i started my dream i was in her bed and I couldnt exactly controll what was happening but i could controll where i was. It was so strange. So i identified that i was dreaming as soon as it started and when ever i got sick of where i was i would be able to get up and fly out of my dream into another dream anywhere. I went to a store and stole some candy and before i got in trouble i just flew out of that dream into what i would consider another dream. and I felt like i had been gone from my moms waterbed for too long so i flew out of that "page" back to my moms bed and suddenly there was a weird kid on a "big wheel" if anyone knows what im talking about and he came out of a dark corner of my moms room so what i did in my dream was lay down and sit up really fast it took me 3 times untill i acctually woke up in real life but that was my method for waking up from then on. and i did that in other dreams when i got to scared.

HAS ANYONE EVER DONE THAT IN A DREAM?

----------


## LittleVisible

My first lucid dream was when I was about five.  I was in a shopping center that had a playground in the middle of it, and my friend and I were playing there while our mum's went shopping.
A witch, disney style, started to chase us around.
She honed in on me, and Jason (my friend) ran off to get our mothers.  
Then...I just sort of thought "This isn't fun.  I'd like to wake up."  No realisation or anything.  And I just instinctivley knew that the easiest way to wake up would be to die, or to fall from a great height.  So I ran up to the highest point of the playground, waited for the witch to catch up and then ORDERED her to throw me off the top.
She did, because I was in control by that point, and I woke up.

>_> I was a powerful lil' dreamer back then.  My five year old self would kick my ass.

----------


## cecile

I've only had one lucid dream  :Sad: 
It was early in May...
Well..
I was in some desert road
and for some odd reason I had a vague notion that I was dreaming
so I said
If I'm really dreaming a red rose will appear in front of me 
It did, and I reached out to grab it
... and lost lucidity  :Sad:

----------


## STi2009

i was about 7. I was on my elemetary playground, and the kids were daring me too jump off. i was very scared, and didnt want to. they convinced me 2, so when i jumped i started to fly, so i decided to fly up in the sky, into space. it was awesome. so i flew back down, making wind patterns in the sky. then i came back down to the playscape, and everyone was gone. Then i woke up

----------


## megalopsychos

I was in some underground clothes dealer, enquiring about my illegal network of personalised t-shirts (the kind where people get their own photos or whatnot printed on the front) when i heard the sirens. Oh no, i thought, the police! they're gonna get me! so i scrambled out the back of the store and fled as fast as my legs would permit. Sadly, my route of choice happened to be a dead end. They had me. 

However, just as the uniformed men approached me for my arrest, i felt an overwhelming sense of relief. I remembered this unique feelin of guilt, and i remember the fact that it was ALWAYS followed by a similarly unique sense of relief. Ahhh, the relief is usually upon my awakening, and realising that it was all just a dream.  I have not been imprisoned for illegal fashion exploits afterall. So.... aha! this feeling of guilt, this relief... this is probably a dream too!

I proceeded to obliterate the policemen from my reality and flew away. I flew for hours, down the rivers, exploring the beatiful landscapes. I think i eventually lost my lucidity a bit, as i remember feeling slightly self-conscious flying around when some onlookers pointed at me - suggesting i'd forgotten the onlookers were merely figments of my psyche. But there was definitely a time there, when i knew i was dreaming, and as a result, was free to do whatever i wanted.

----------


## Bosco

my first lucid dream was during a FA and i thought i woke up and was still lying in my bed when all of a sudden i see someone walking through my house, sneaking around like and i was like o shit im dreaming.....its wierd i cant remember if i read of lucid dreams a day or two before or after i had my first one. If it was after i didnt put much thought into it because i still didnt know what a lucid dream was until months later

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

The 2 I've counted were since I joined this site, but I had a bunch before I joined this site (sometimes I had back to back lucid dreams!)

It was probably when I was 11. Every so often I would have nightmares about being naked in public. It would be so scary (yeah, no demons but being naked  :Sad: ) So anyway, in my dream I realized: "Wait... Why would I be naked in real life? I must be dreaming!" BAM ludicity! Of course then I didn't know what a lucid dream was, so I just wondered around in the office building (that's where I was naked, even though I've never seen the place before).

And since then, I've had naked-in-public dreams at least 10 times, and I've become lucid EVERY TIME!
However the 2 lucids I've had at this site were just me suddenly realizing I'm dreaming out of the blue.

----------


## FreshBrains

Last night, for just a second or two, I think I was lucid! I was trying to sleep (Trying to sleep in a dream... Ha!) in my dad's SUV, on a long road trip apparently, and my clothes disappear under the blanket I was using! My next thought: "WTF? Wait... Am I dreaming?" I thought "I am..." for a scant second until something else caught my attention... Damn it! Oh well, it's something.

----------


## Lowercase Society

Haha, ever since i was a child, i have always tried to fly in my dreams...i was so jealous of peter pan (not envious or obsessed (that would make me gay)), because he could fly.

So in dreams as a kid where i learned some control i have always flown....it has always felt so free, so for the first few LD's, i have flown to wherever....

----------


## Pettersson

My first real LD happend last night.   ::lol::  

A very lo lewel and unclear, but still i did RC and understand that I were dreaming. But I couldn't controll myself very good and the enviroment were very unclear, but still cool.

It only last for maybe 30 sek or something and I tried to jump and things like that.

Can't wate for my next experience, realy hope it will be more clear and real      ::roll::

----------


## george

My first lucid dream happened 2 days ago, that was also the point when i started to be interested in developing more stable dreams in the future.

First i was introduced to the topic of lucid dreams about a year ago when randomly surfing the net. Anyway i tried to have lucid dreams maybe for a week but not even once since then.a year later. week from now i started for some reason discussing what dreams weve had with my friends and stumbled upon lucid dreaming again. 

So i tried for two days counting numbers from 0 to 100 and back again. I felt this will have the best effect on me. I believe everyone has to find their own method and believe in it..

Anyway two days later i had a lucid dream, the first one i remember at least. 

I was in my classroom, rather bored. Chatting with the friends i started feeling even more bored and left the classroom. The class was on the highest floor of my school so i started going downstairs, meeting a teacher on the way. I went down a flight of stairs and saw a clock, which looked like one we have in metroes, large, white non-digital. I thought instantly "wow if i'd see a clock once more and compared the times i'd be able to see if im dreaming". so i went down one more flight and saw another clock, which looked exactly like the first one. I knew the first one showed about 1 oclock and this one showed 3oclock so i realized i was dreaming. I felt a strong feeling of joy and tried to fly. I flew straight up for maybe 20 meters and then crashed into the stairs. From all the emotions i started waking up. I looked quickly at my hands only to see them in swirling blackness before i woke up. 

Hoping to have more lucid dreams soon.

----------


## Snow Fire909

My first lucid dream was when I was in 3rd grade. My life in 3rd grade was all about my school work, so I always tended to have dreams related to it. One typical night, I had a dream that I was in school. Some how I gained lucidity and realized I didn't have to do any work if it was all a dream! So I laughed and started hopping on the desks, running around the room, and just having a blast!

----------


## Yesterday

My first lucid dream occured when I was about eleven.  My family and I were moving into a new house and it was next door to someone with lots of lawn decorations.  I'm talking gnomes, obnoxious welcome statues, and lots of those plastic pink flamingos.  The movers were taking out this big wicker chair from the truck and they set it on the ground.  It started to roll towards me and then transformed into a puppet that looked like a lion, and then I woke up.

----------


## Xanous

http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=33988

----------


## Kayso_Dias

i dont really remember my first lucid dream, i think it was last year maybe, it might have been in one where it was the same place, in like a ceaserand (likea bigger chucky cheese) and i knew i was dreaming because ive been there before and i knew it was a dream.

----------


## Warlock

Well, i think it was when i were six years old, mostly i didn't do so much in my 
Lucid Dreams, mostly go with the flow, occasionaly flying and scene changing.
I had so many Nightmares that they started to result in Lucid Dreams.

My first recorded Lucid Dream would be "Terror of The Tower", altough it was very short.
i don't really count "Fragments of Enslavement" as a lucid, 
due to the extremely fragmented and blurry state of it, so it could be false. 
My first decent LD was "Flood of Lucidity", they can all be seen in my DJ.

----------


## TweaK

My first lucid dream without control:

"I woke up at 6:45 at night. I remembered .. I had an LD! I had no control though. I was at a fair with some friends and I had to piss so bad, but I wouldn't because _I knew I was dreaming and I'd wet my bed_. I woke up, and took a piss in the bathroom. XD"

My first LD with control:

...Yet to come.  :wink2:

----------


## EVIL JOE

I kind of had a lucid dream a few nights ago. It would be my first.

I was out in the forest with two other people. I got to a big rock hill thing that&#39;s at about an 85 degree angle. I said in the dream, "Since this is a dream I can climb this wall easily." and I did. When I got to the top I lost lucidity.

I was only lucid for about five seconds and I was barely lucid at all.

----------


## Krippe

My first LD sucked... All i could see was pitchblack darkness (and my dreams are often very dark) and my hands moving around looking light they was being shined upon by a weak white lamp. lasted for a few seconds and i could only move my hands...

----------


## Explode

I was in a housing development and the dream started out as me immediatly knowing i was dreaming. The details became _unbelievably_ clear. It felt like real life but somehow I knew i was dreaming. I didn&#39;t need to incorperate any though into what i was going to do while i was lucid dreaming because the first thing i remember thinking was "I&#39;m going to fly." I start to fly. I got off the ground and shot up about 50 feet, then plumetted towards the ground with no fear of pain whatsoever. Then I walked up to a house with what seemed to be a party going on inside, with a bunch of people that I didnt know. The only person I knew there was one of my friends from school. I told him I was dreaming, and I didnt even think about the fact that He was a DC, probably because I was too exited. He didnt really understand what I said. I went outside to try and fly again, and I did. I flew above the house, and I remembered the "dream flying" tutorial, so I layed down in mid-air and I went up, down, left, and right slowly but I figured there was no point because I already flew sucsessfully. I tried to get back into flying position from laying down in mid-air, but It was difficult. After working at it I flew down to solid ground. Then, I remembered reading about the dreaming levels, so I tried to make a cro bar appear in my hand, but It didnt work. I kept trying to do it, with no luck.I also tried to transform into a kitty, and ended up lying down on the pavement pretending to be a kitty.  I flew back to the house again, and I found my friend, and brought him outside. I decided that this was going to be too many details to write down into my dream journal (cause im stoopid) so I purposly woke up.

----------


## Jepster

In the dream i was over at my girlsfriends place..then i talked to her sister and stuff, and then i laied at my girlfriends lap, and fell asleep..
Its now that I was going to have the lucid dream..in my LD i was in Bulgarien,  and bathing, and all of a sudden I saw people from Denmark and I couldn&#39;t get it &#33; So i told myself that i was dreaming, and BOOM&#33;, i was Lucid Dreaming&#33; But it didn&#39;t last for very long, i just breath under water, and woke up...and then i continued my normal dream  :smiley: 

I know it sounds like a mess, but I hope you guys understand it

----------


## badassbob

I had my first lucid dream a few years ago. I was stood in a completely random room that I didn&#39;t recognise. I just realised how weird what was happening actually was. I was stood in a room i&#39;d never seen before with no recollection of how I got there or why I was there. I just thought, I must be dreaming, and I woke up.

At this time I&#39;d never even heard of a lucid dream and had no idea that what just happened was actually something that other people experienced, not to mention that it was even possible. That dream stuck in my mind right to this day (Obviously&#33 :wink2:

----------


## adamdrake

My first lucid dream took place when I was about 7 or 8 years old. I kept having a recurring dream that I jumped into a muddy pond by some woods. After jumping in, I would lose track of which way was up and begin drowning. The last time I had that dream, I thought to myself "Adam, don&#39;t worry. It&#39;s just a dream." and I calmly waiting for myself to wake up.

It took me about 20 years before I had another one (the night before last).

----------


## Theronai

Man, when I was about 7 or 8, every time I fell asleep, I was in kind of a black place and in front of me was screenshots from countless dreams.  I could scroll through them and find which one I wanted.  Every so often, however, I would be forced to dream a very strange one.  I was in a strip of hallway and facing the entrances to the hallway were the stores.  In one store, the was a wierd jungle scene.  My old old Bronco was face up and halfway sunk in quicksand.  Every time I dreamt it, two members of my family would be left in the store.  Every time I dreamt that, two different members would be left behind.  Eventually it was me and my Grandmother.  As I realized what was going to happen, I looked at my grandma and said, "It looks like this is the end."  After that dream, I lost my ability to control them.  It sucks.  Now I&#39;m trying to regain that power.
__________________ 
l..................ll..............l
l..................ll............. l    <---(Example of hallway)
l..................ll............. l
l____/____ ll____/__ l 
....Hallway...................l
__________________l

----------


## lowerlogic

My first lucid dream lasted about 5 seconds because I got really excited, but here&#39;s my first lucid dream longer than a few seconds. I went to sleep early, woke up naturally, and then slowly dozed off again after being awake for 3+hours. The lucid dream happened in that second period of sleep. I didn&#39;t think about lucid dreams or reality checks or anything while falling asleep the second time, but was in the habit of doing at least 1 RT per hour each day for a week before the lucid dream.

I was in the car going down the highway. I think I was in the seat behind the driver&#39;s seat when I looked at the time on the clock in the car, then looked away and looked at it again, and it was a different time. I did this twice more until I became lucid. Interestingly, I have not done any RTs with clocks. I&#39;ve mainly been getting into the happen of nose-based RTs, such as looking at my nose with one eye shut and trying to breath through my nose when I squeeze it shut. And the occasional wall check. Before I knew what happened, I remember I was driving in the car by myself. I looked a way and wished hot girl I know from school to be there next to me, and then POOF&#33; there she was, looking completely real&#33; I was like, wow&#33; So, next thing I remember is we decided to go eat somewhere. I started seeing resturants and fast food places everywhere, and finally I decided to park somewhere and we got out of the car. While getting out, the door to the car I was driving broke off, and I did a bit of telekinesis and moved the door around a few seconds and put it back on the car. The car was definately a black suv, and sort of shiny. The door didn&#39;t get attached to the car though so I wished it fixed, looked back at the suv, and it looked good as new and all was good. We started walking around. I don&#39;t remember where or if we ate. I don&#39;t remember much of this part of the dream, but I think we were being chased, or walking through the woods or a cave, or something. We ended up in a yard. Eventually I wanted to have sex with her, because, it was a dream, and I am a teenage guy. I think lots of stuff happened at this point, like environment changing stuff but I don&#39;t remember any of it. I think we were still walking around, perhaps on a tour, when I decided to wish a bed to appear, but it didn&#39;t work as well, as a trampoline appeared instead. I was like maybe we should find a room at a nearby hotel, but she wanted to do it then and there. That didn&#39;t go so well because I think something strange happened right before we started. I think I got too excited and the dream faded or the scene drastically changed or something.

In another part of the lucid dream, I remember thinking I wanted to teleport to my old school as that was a place I knew well and wanted to visit. I think I got there by this huge, monsterous transportation vehicle that looked like it was a blend between a futuristic spacecraft and a medival castle. When we got there, though the building wasn&#39;t there. I think I finally decided the reason the school wasn&#39;t there was because either went into the future or the past, and the building was either demolished or not built yet.

Also, not a dream, but I remember being in a very odd state between of asleep and awake, probably in between dreams. I was somehow able to control it with thought. I think I was playing around with sleep paralysis or something, as my body was going from numb to feeling normal, to numb, to normal, etc several times, like it was trying to decide if I wanted to wake up or go back to sleep. This may have just been a false awakening though as I didn&#39;t do a reality check. I remember when I opened my eyes I saw my bedroom as if I were lying on my side, and I felt like I was lying on my side. The room was dark, but I guestimate it was around 7-9am when it happened, so it should have been a bit lighter, but it may have just looked dark to me though.

In another dream that same night, I remember watching myself do stuff like in a movie. I didn&#39;t look like me in real life as I looked sort of orc-ish, but I knew it was me. I couldn&#39;t move as I was watching myself. I decided to try a spinning trick, and I saw myself start to spin and then we merged and I started to move freely again.

Overall my first lucid dream(s) was great.

----------


## WaaayOutThere

I can&#39;t remember how old I was, probably 10 or 12.  I was being chased by some bad guys who were trying to shoot me.  I found a gun and tried to shoot them, but when I pulled the trigger, the bullet just rolled out of the gun and fell to the ground.  That&#39;s when I knew I was dreaming, so instead I left the bad guys and went to a Coke machine.  I was thirsty and pulled some change from my pocket and tried to buy a drink, hoping the machine wouldn&#39;t screw up because I knew it was a dream.  Then I woke up.

----------


## chzplz

I had my lucid dream a while back, but it wasn&#39;t till now that I saw this forum specifically devoted to first LD experiences. This is a quote directly from my journal on the day I had my first LD:

"To be honest, I think I had a lucid dream last night&#33; But now that I think of it, I can&#39;t be 100% sure. Heres what happened.

I was doing the second or third FILD that night. I wasn&#39;t having any success on the others, but this one was different. Not long after hitting the alarm, I felt funny. My sleep felt weird. I felt like my body was numb. I didn&#39;t know what to make of it, so I continued my FILD. About a few minutes later, I slowly raised my arm to my nose to do a RC, and it worked. I did it once, and I breathed through just fine. I remember plugging my nose harder just to make sure. Yes&#33; It still worked&#33; It was such a wired feeling, breathing through my nose while holding it. Honestly can&#39;t describe it. I was if my hand was numb, and wasn&#39;t there, even I know it was. My nose felt weird too. An incredible wave of excitement rushed over me when this happened. I relished too long on the fact that I was dreaming. I then concentrated on a dream scene. I wanted it to be simple, but I had a hard time creating one.* I had thought the night before to create a gray room with a white door. But I didn&#39;t know what perspective to put it in. When I got an idea what it would be, all I had was a gray wall to look at. (Thinking of it now, I should have looked at the door.) I tried to open my dream eyes, and I found it hard to do so. It was if my eyes were too tired to do so. That feeling of the dream numbness left me, and when I finally opened my eyes, I was in my room. ARG&#33;&#33;&#33; I get it now&#33; I had a FA&#33; I never did a RC, and fell back to sleep. That explains the rest of the events to come.

First off, I went to sleep? No way&#33; If I had really just woken up from that experience, I would of ran downstairs to my computer and been typing away. I would have never gone back to sleep. When I did come downstairs for real just a few moments ago to write this, my theory was that it could possibly have been a dream. But I rule that out because the feelings were incredible&#33; I would never go back to sleep after such an event. I must of had a FA until I woke up. And once I fell asleep in my dream, the dream continued. What supported my dream theory is that I had dreamt that I told my dad about the whole experience. I didn&#39;t really do it. But I think this happened in a dream shortly after the FA. What then also supported my dream theory was that I had a dream I remember as I woke up this morning. But now I think the feeling of me lucid FA, me telling dad, and having a dream were all one dream all together. So, I really think I had a lucid dream. Just for the part of realization. Sure I didn&#39;t see any thing, but I still think I was lucid the second I breathed my RC. The reason I didn&#39;t have a dream scene is because there wasn&#39;t anything to go off of. Just a gray wall. When I opened my eyes, I lost confidence in my dream, and reappeared in my room. I SHOULD HAVE DONE AN RC THERE&#33;&#33;&#33; I could of been lucid from that point&#33; I was so close&#33;&#33;&#33;

I don&#39;t know 100% if this was a lucid dream, but I am 90% sure. Any input or ideas on what happened last night would be greatly appreciated. Thanks. ^_^ 

PS
I wanted to mention this. My body is uncontrollably twitching. I don&#39;t know if it&#39;s from excitement, or what, but it was very hard to type this all this, It isn&#39;t too bad of a twitch, just slightly. I don&#39;t know what to make of it.

** When I just connected my whole dream together. I was piecing it together while I was typing."

That&#39;s it. I found out later that what I had was definitely a lucid dream. I just had to confirm it with some other LD members. I also want to thank HoppyPotty for the DILD technique that led to my first LD. THANK YOU&#33;&#33;&#33;  ::bowdown::

----------


## chzplz

I had my lucid dream a while back, but it wasn&#39;t till now that I saw this forum specifically devoted to first LD experiences. This is a quote directly from my journal on the day I had my first LD, on September 10, 2006:

"To be honest, I think I had a lucid dream last night&#33; But now that I think of it, I can&#39;t be 100% sure. Heres what happened.

I was doing the second or third FILD that night. I wasn&#39;t having any success on the others, but this one was different. Not long after hitting the alarm, I felt funny. My sleep felt weird. I felt like my body was numb. I didn&#39;t know what to make of it, so I continued my FILD. About a few minutes later, I slowly raised my arm to my nose to do a RC, and it worked. I did it once, and I breathed through just fine. I remember plugging my nose harder just to make sure. Yes&#33; It still worked&#33; It was such a wired feeling, breathing through my nose while holding it. Honestly can&#39;t describe it. I was if my hand was numb, and wasn&#39;t there, even I know it was. My nose felt weird too. An incredible wave of excitement rushed over me when this happened. I relished too long on the fact that I was dreaming. I then concentrated on a dream scene. I wanted it to be simple, but I had a hard time creating one.* I had thought the night before to create a gray room with a white door. But I didn&#39;t know what perspective to put it in. When I got an idea what it would be, all I had was a gray wall to look at. (Thinking of it now, I should have looked at the door.) I tried to open my dream eyes, and I found it hard to do so. It was if my eyes were too tired to do so. That feeling of the dream numbness left me, and when I finally opened my eyes, I was in my room. ARG&#33;&#33;&#33; I get it now&#33; I had a FA&#33; I never did a RC, and fell back to sleep. That explains the rest of the events to come.

First off, I went to sleep? No way&#33; If I had really just woken up from that experience, I would of ran downstairs to my computer and been typing away. I would have never gone back to sleep. When I did come downstairs for real just a few moments ago to write this, my theory was that it could possibly have been a dream. But I rule that out because the feelings were incredible&#33; I would never go back to sleep after such an event. I must of had a FA until I woke up. And once I fell asleep in my dream, the dream continued. What supported my dream theory is that I had dreamt that I told my dad about the whole experience. I didn&#39;t really do it. But I think this happened in a dream shortly after the FA. What then also supported my dream theory was that I had a dream I remember as I woke up this morning. But now I think the feeling of me lucid FA, me telling dad, and having a dream were all one dream all together. So, I really think I had a lucid dream. Just for the part of realization. Sure I didn&#39;t see any thing, but I still think I was lucid the second I breathed my RC. The reason I didn&#39;t have a dream scene is because there wasn&#39;t anything to go off of. Just a gray wall. When I opened my eyes, I lost confidence in my dream, and reappeared in my room. I SHOULD HAVE DONE AN RC THERE&#33;&#33;&#33; I could of been lucid from that point&#33; I was so close&#33;&#33;&#33;

I don&#39;t know 100% if this was a lucid dream, but I am 90% sure. Any input or ideas on what happened last night would be greatly appreciated. Thanks. ^_^ 

PS
I wanted to mention this. My body is uncontrollably twitching. I don&#39;t know if it&#39;s from excitement, or what, but it was very hard to type this all this, It isn&#39;t too bad of a twitch, just slightly. I don&#39;t know what to make of it.

** When I just connected my whole dream together. I was piecing it together while I was typing."

That&#39;s it. I found out later that what I had was definitely a lucid dream. I just had to confirm it with some other LD members. I also want to thank HoppyPotty for the DILD technique that led to my first LD. THANK YOU&#33;&#33;&#33;  ::bowdown::

----------


## Point

I don&#39;t remember exactly how old I was when I had my first lucid. Judging from the computer game characters in the dream I must have been 10+/-1 years. It&#39;s the first of the three lucids I can recall having had prior to finding this website.

At first it was just a random dream with computer game characters fighting some monsters. Then it switched into first person and I was running through a brick maze complete with shifting walls and filled with monsters. At some point I realised that it was a dream. It was odd, really, as I had never heard of lucid dreams. The fear I had had was gone, but I still wanted to get out of the nightmare. I knew from my previous nightmares that getting myself killed would do the job, so I turned back and went around the corner expecting to meet the monster that had been chasing me just a while ago. But it wasn&#39;t there. No monsters to be seen. I could recall a monster from a while ago (a blue furry monsterous head attached on a wall) and headed out in the general direction of where I thought I had seen it. The brick walls were sliding in a nearly helpful fashion that enabled me to get there realatively fast. A wall slid aside in front of me allowing me to enter a room of about 2x2 metres in size with the blue head on the wall oposite to me. (The wall then slid back in place behind me, but I didn&#39;t really take notice) I stepped forward and extended my arm towards the head, thinking something along the lines of "show me what you&#39;ve got". It did me the favour by electrocuting me awake. That was a shock even though I knew I was dreaming. I felt all tingly even a while after waking up, but I was out of the nightmare.

----------


## TweaK

My first was short. I knew I was dreaming becuase I had to pee. Then I got a whim that I was dreaming, and I shouldn&#39;t piss because I&#39;d wet my bed. XD

----------


## Hermy

First Lucid Dream? Oh boy, it makes me giddy just thinking about it because I just got mine today&#33; (smiley face  ::D: )

It was me and a friend in an amusement park. We decided to do something wild, so we decided to steal truck. We run in, and lock ourselves in. The woman who owned it started yelling at us and threatened us with a knife.

Bam&#33; I realized I was dreaming. "You can&#39;t hurt us&#33; It&#39;s MY dream&#33;". She kept raving on about how she was going to cut us, so the completely unpredictable happened

"GET THAT &#036;#% OUT MY FACE %#&#036;, I&#39;M THE JUGGERNAUT %&#036;#&&#33;

The rest of the dream comprised of me ruling the world.

I was totally surprised about it because I had no premature awakenings, no false-awakenings, and didn&#39;t have to spin or anything.

----------


## DTQ

My first lucid dreams I guess must have been when I was around 8 although its hard to say which of them came first, but certainly a very early one I remember is fallong down a huge sandy cliff, whilst being chased by something, and becoming aware as I was falling that I was in fact dreaming, and managed to choose not to hit my head on any nasty jutting out rocks, I was then stuck in loop mode and continually falling down the cliff picking my route.

Another early lucid dream was based on a toy robot I had that had some ramps attached to its arms that cars could drive down, well in my dream this was life sized and realistic, and the cars were driving down the ramps, and I was annoyed that they slid the wrong way at the end, and managed to sieze control of the dream and rewind and replay the dream until eventually I controlled which way the cars slid after coming down the ramps.

----------


## Lyla

It was a low level lucidity dream and I could barely remember it in the morning because I hadn&#39;t written in my DJ for two days and my recally was very poor.

So, I was in this room and I was looking at a clock and the hours kept changing...and I just realised I&#39;m dreaming and I took my grandma by the hands (she was a DC) and I told her I&#39;m dreaming&#33;  ::bigteeth::  . And that&#39;s it.

:bravo:

----------


## Kazahel

My first lucid dream, I was about 16 or 17... It was more of a semi lucid one but it got me into learning lucid dreaming afterwards. I was running through a forest with a dwarf and we were chasing a witch. We had to kill her and she turned around and threw a lightning bolt at my dwarf friend who then died. I was pinned down behind a tree stump and she was just throwing lightning bolts at me and I was wondering how come I was in this position without any weapons. Like how foolish..and I started to think about my surroundings and stuff, and I was mainly wondering how come she can throw lightning bolts.

Anyway as I was thinking that she yelled out from across the way &#39; It&#39;s all in your mind &#39; .. which I instantly understood and I stood up and threw about 1000 little golden darts at her. She jumped over them really high and then I shot up in the air to do this flying uppercut move but she disappeared before she landed, while she laughed.

And after that dream I studied lucid dreaming because I felt I had touched on something cool.

----------


## Gardenhead

i was on an airplane and i remember the flight attendent sirving a lot of food. i walked off the plane and into the airport where i saw my my girlfriend. i was ecstatic&#33; as i walked closer to her, her face morphed into an old man. at that point i realized that i was dreaming and i pinched myself only to feel no pain. i woke up a couple seconds later extremely pumped up that i just found this world between my ears. it was actually very vivid.

----------


## QwinsepiaSquared

I was sitting in my english class, and this one dude was just goggling at me. And then I&#39;m thinking, "Wait a minute, your not in my class." And then the scene changed to some classical-style building where everyone was wearing clothes from that time. Kinda odd, but fun&#33;

----------


## Lord Mustard

This is the earliest lucid dream I can think of, and it happened when I was around 6 or 7 years old.

I started off in some desert looking place. There were 20 or 30ft wide natural rock ramps (think grand canyon walls, but much smaller) leading in all directions, and one small sheet metal house-like building in front of me. I walked around for a bit and came to a very grand canyon-ish cliff. I stood there and thought "wow, this is really boring&#33;" I remembered that the last thing I had done was go to sleep, so I knew I was dreaming. I really didnt want to stick around much (I wasn&#39;t much into scenery at 6), so I decided to wake up.  I simply forced my eyes open , and bam, I was awake.

A bit of a waste if you ask me.  ::roll::

----------


## Sugarglider11

in my first lucid dream I turnend my evil teacher into a lego soilder and filled a skatpark with water and pushed some kids in.  it was fun and made no sence  :smiley:

----------


## gyerenfeli

I just had my first lucid dream last night. I wasn&#39;t able to do any control over it though, because it kept trying to fade. The only control I had was focusing on keeping it from fading out.


I was standing on a sort of platform. To my right was something that looked like the outside of a huge grey pipe, like the ones in the game Jedi Knight that held fuel. The platform dropped off a couple of feet where the pipe was. In three or four places, there was a grey &#39;arm&#39; that arched over the walkway of the platform, and at each end of the arms, hanging to my left, was some sort of yellow and light grey machinery. Not quite machinery, but it&#39;s hard for me to describe exactly what they were. A bit further to the left of those objects was a yellow rail similar to the red rails on the upper levels of a warehouse I worked at. There were at least 3 horizontal bars to help keep people from getting through, and verticle bars every four or five feet or so.

I started walking under the grey arches toward where the walkway of the platform went down as a ramp, and things quickly faded into blackness. I did not want it to end. I knew I was dreaming, and wanted to keep it going. And I was curious as to what I would find in that strange place. I quickly pictured the area I started at, and found myself standing there again, the picture just as clear again. I walked again along the walkway and got a bit further. I saw that as I got away from the arches with the yellow objects at the ends, the walkway narrowed and sloped down. The way it narrowed is the yellow rail just got closer to the edge of the platform. I knew if I got off the walkway, the area would open up more. I went a little further still, and it went black again. Once again, I pictured where I&#39;d started, it came back, and I walked along where I had already been. I got a little further, and saw that where the ramp meets the flat area I was trying to get to, the walkway narrowed to a point where the rail was at the edge of the platform itself, but it was only an inch or so higher than the rest of the ground. It faded again, and this time I was not able to bring it back.

----------


## Gabriel S

I had my first LD with MILD and RC.  I had a vivid dream were I was walking in my basement, with water up to my waist. I woke up, and wrote the drem in my DJ, and then went back to slep focusing on returing to the waterfilled basement and realise that it was weird.

I Ended up in my kitchen, where i found my cat in the oven&#33;&#33; i opend it emedeiately and the cat ran away. I then went down In my basement where i found my friends dog. A black mops,  that I started to cudle with. I then started to think why dog was in my basement, and thus ended up lucid.  I freaked out, because how realistic everything was, and the thought that I was at two places at the same time, in my bed, and  in the basement. Everything faded out and a new dream started.
 I was still lucid, but on a lower level. I tried flying, didn´t work. Then tried to make some rolerblades appear on my feets, didn´t work either. Then walked in to a slaughter house, where i was certain that i knew a girl, like a " dream friend " that I had met before in a normal dream or something.  I met her, and we were just about to kiss,  when my alarmclock rang. I woke up panting and with a very fast heartbeat. And I was sooooooo happy&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;   :smiley:

----------


## Pyrofan1

Well my school was having a snowball fight (girls vs. boys) and i made a flying camera and i guess we won (Boys) and i was walking home with my friends and showing them the flying camera and there was no snow on the ground and we found some run down apartments and started exploring them, and a lady saw us and told us to follow us and we were talking and she said "Are you sure this isn&#39;t a dream" and i went over to her fish tank and the fish were swimming out side of it and i went lucid, i lite some stuff on fire and went outside and it was raining and i suddenly thought something along the lines of "Man has tried, to control the greatest force in the world: lightning, but have failed" and i woke up.

----------


## The Cusp

*
Escape from Damnation / First Flight</span>*
I&#39;m strictly an observer, have no body, am not really there, I just see. What I see are beings, creatures, locked in eternal combat. They tear each other apart, only to regenerate painfully, torn flesh pulling itself back together, only to rise up again and continue the battle. It seems the only reason the attack each other is because if they don&#39;t, the others will kill them first. (Kind of like the the Lower Primate Commitee Thinking Experiment) They fight with weapons, or tooth and nail. Watching the sheer greusome ferocity, I know this is Hell.

I see a furry guy get blown to absolute smithereens, and splatterd across a wall. His pulpy remains start to creep together into one furry, fleshy mass in the center of the wall. That wall then become the wall of room full of people, including my brother and myself. The furry patch on the wall remains and there is no way out of the room.

Everyone in the room knows that if we touch that patch of fur, all hell will break loose, like I had just witnessed. Only we would be the ones doomed to tear each other apart for all eternity. My brother goes up to the patch and touches it really quick, jokingly, but nothing happens.

Nobody wants to touch the patch of fur, but there is no way out of the room, no food, no bathrooms, just a lot of people in a tight space beginning to panic.

People are starting to freak out and I realize the bitter irony of the situation. It&#39;s going to just as bad in this room as the hell I had witnessed wether we touch the patch of fur or not. The frenzied killing I had just seen was a direct of the mass hysteria i was standing in.

Things are just about to approach the breaking point, and i think "NO NO NO NO NOOOOOO&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; This can&#39;t be happening&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;"

And i realize it IS a dream. But I still want to get out of that room as badly as ever, so without thinking, I dive THROUGH the wall. I come out the other side of the wall, a little suprised it worked, and totally unprepared for the hard ground I&#39;m about to hit in a very bad fall. But before I hit, I figure since I&#39;m already stretched out like Superman from the dive through the wall, I might as well fly&#33;

So I do&#33; I fly and fly, stay lucid for quite awhile. But eventually my legs started to sag down. It was like trying to float on the water but not being able keep your legs up (a vived childhood memory from my grandmother&#39;s pool). With my legs dragging I gently sank to the ground

<span style="color:#FF0000">Once on the ground I see a forest of giant crystal mushrooms, which was so fantastically beautiful, I completely forgot about every that had just happened and went off to take a close look

I recently read about Emmanuel Swedenborg, the guy who coined the term hypnagogic.  That dream bore a remarkable resemblance to some of the hells he described.

----------


## 90sjesus

I actually woke up for real, and was in the twilight zone for about 2 seconds, and then felt like I was floating out of my body. I&#39;m not sure if I actually had an out of body experience, or whether I just dreamt that I did, but it sure felt weird. I floated up towards the ceiling, slowly came down to the floor and seemed to bounce off of the floor&#33; And then I hovered for a few more seconds, and then settled on my bedroom floor. I opened my eyes and everything was very fuzzy. I stood up, and was unable to keep my balance, and kept falling over, going really far to each side. After a few minutes, I finally kept my balance, and my vision became clearer, and I realised my bedroom looked different to how it was the night before i had gone to sleep, as I&#39;d rearranged it. 

My room then seemed to fade away, and I was in a room where 3 colours were very strong, red, blue and yellow (also the primary colours, weird huh?) I think they were the colours of the walls or something, but I just seem to remember those colours being particularly strong. I seemed to be upstairs in a houe i&#39;d never been in before. I knew I was dreaming. I decided to try and make the person I had a crush on appear. I tried using a technique I had read about, where you imagine they are behind a door and open it. I became aware that there were some doors on the wall to my left. I opened one door, and a different person was there, my friend Luke. I closed the door, and tried again, and instead, I was there&#33;&#33; Another version of me&#33; And then it seemed to merge into a mirror, and I was just looking at myself in a mirror, and my eyes looked very strange, and my skin seemed to peel or burn or something - something weird happened that made me turn away. 

I then saw a black cat run across the room, and I somehow managed to convert this cat into the person I have a crush on with mind power&#33; It was incredibly strange to see the cat transform in front of me. However, the person I had brought into my dream was lifeless, kind of like a doll. 

The rest is very fuzzy to me. Something happened with some stairs at first door I had opened - someone tried to push me down the stairs - i think it was the person I had a crush on.

----------


## aoneironaut

I was doing reality checks during the day where I would try to fly whenever I asked myself if I am dreaming or not.  So I asked myself if I was dreaming or not during sleep and sure enough I flew straight up in the air past the clouds.  I saw two killer whales swimming so calmly in the atmosphere side by side.  Their black and white color was striking.  The clouds underneath were a purpulish pink and reflected the sunlight beautifully.

All of a sudden I was somewhere else and i had a wooden doll in my hand.  I was trying to sort of move it but each time I would move it&#39;s arms or legs in a way that it was not supposed to be moved, I would hear the weirdest electronic "error" sound like a biiiiiizzzzzzzz.

Then I woke up

----------


## hop_ic

Last night...

First LD and it was WILD too&#33;
I laid down on my bed at 12:00am. I did the 61 points of relaxation and then after I was done. BAM&#33; I was in SP. Then after a while I could not feel my physical body anymore.

I looked at my hands and I realized i was LDing. So immediately I took off running super fast, as fast as Sonic the Hedgehog. I was zipping past pedestrians in New York City and running on loops and jumps kinda like Sonic games. After getting comfortable I then took off flying over and in between skyscrapers. I started to get bored so I imagined up some robots and vanquished them with my oozy while flying in the air. I was pleased with my LD and decided to stop and just regularly dream.  :smiley:

----------


## Shadow Wolf

First Lucid, 

Not really a good LD, but a first. I became lucid when a few DC friends from school were talking about dreaming, I did a RC and found out I was dreaming, I only really managed to try to fly and failed, hopefully the next one will be much better than the first.

----------


## BPolar

oh 


my 



god&#33;




sorry if i write this crazy but im very excited&#33; last night while laying in bed falling asleep, i focused on my breathing, and for every breath i took, i would count like "ONE, IM DREAMING, TWO, IM DREAMING" you know what i mean. So then i drift off to sleep. 

Next thing i know (probably happened much later in the night though) i find myself floating out of my bed, and floating around my house. I think this was a very low level of lucidity, because i told myself "im dreaming" and kept flying around my house. Even though i was in my house i could feel wind against my face and that felt very real. I tried looking at my hands to increase the vividness and lucidity, they looked normal but a little transparent. I then made a half assed attempt to rub them together, but i dont remember what that did. Then, i did some spinning and ended up on a huge chess board looking thing and told myself again that im dreaming. So i said fuck it, im dreaming, im gettin naked&#33; and i did. 

i then proceeded to walk across the chess board looking for DC&#39;s. The first one i came across was a female and i slapped her. Very unlike myself in the real world, but thats what happened. She didnt even seem to mind. The next DC i came across was a dude, and i remembered this site so i asked him "Do you know this is just my dream and your not real?" He was like "whatever" so i slapped him too. Did some more flying then i woke up. I remember thinking i gotta write down some key words here in my dream journal so i dont forget about this when i have to wake up again for work.

so i wrote down-

possible lucid

flying

naked

chessboard

slap DC&#39;s



i figured i would remember the whole dream by writing those words down. and i went back to sleep


then at 7am, my alarm goes off and i look in my dream journal right away to look at the words i wrote down, but there was nothing there&#33; FALSE AWAKENING&#33; WOW&#33; it seemed so real


the false awakening part where i wrote in my journal is the most realistic dream i ever had. I do remember the digital clock in my room going kinda nuts as i wrote in the dream journal, but it didnt dawn on me to do a RC. From now on im doing an RC every time i wake up.





YEAHHHHHHHHHHHH&#33; WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWOOOOOOO



best discovery of my entire life

----------


## ALovelyWay2Burn

My first LD: I was in Sam&#39;s Club, which was a dream sign because I&#39;m a 16 year old male, Sam&#39;s club isn&#39;t exactly my choice of place to hang out, so the first thing I did was jump up in the air and I just kept going up and I realized I was flying and I tried to level out and i flew for a little while but lost control and ran into a pyramid of tires and the collision woke me up. I woke up and was stoked.   ::content::

----------


## BenQ

My first lucid dream...

I was at work and I picked up the phone to call someone. I noticed the numbers were all whacky and it just didn&#39;t make sense, and this was what made me realize I was dreaming.

I excited ran into the hallway, and my friend Jeff was there - with whom I frequently spoke about lucid dreaming and dreams with in my waking life - and I excitedly grabbed him by the shoulders exclaiming, "Jeff, Jeff&#33; I&#39;m dreaming&#33;"

Then my boss was standing there and I watched (without any control) as her body turned into a skeleton, and then I woke up.

 :smiley:  

That was about 6 years ago.

----------


## DeadDollKitty

my first LD? at least the one i remember... lemme see... i turned myself into a red dragon. and i was in one of those old broken down tenement houses where people are decaying in the corners. i tried getting my b/f in there, but as i tried, i woke up.. kinda fun but ive had better ones afterwards

~R~

----------


## DK Assasin Indy

I had my first natural LD when I was about 5 years old. I was in big old building and the entire building was filled with toys and everything what kids want. I wandered inside the big hallways and I entered many rooms. But in only one room was everything what I wanted. After some period of time, toys were dissapearing from other rooms. It was depressing, the building was now empty and it was in ruins. No toys. Then I simply gained lucidity, so I was trying to save and try as much toys I can (of course I could create my own toys, but this dream was something between semi-lucid and lucid dream, I was simply too clumsy for some advanced things like spinning, flying or object creation). Then I left the building and I went along the road. There was wery huge traffic activity. Suddenly I wanted to commit a suicide (kids have strange ideas) by jumping to the center of road, (I just wanted to know, if we can feel pain in our dreams), but I wasn&#39;t able to do that. I was afraid of death, even in LD, so I have lost my lucidity and woke up.

----------


## bellatrix

I was having a nightmare. This girl (who was a murderer) was talking to me in a cave that was on the top of a cliff. She told me that she was going to kill me. All of a sudden I became lucid. I told the girl to melt (she turned in to this blob of goo   ::shock::  ) Then I flew out of the cave and explored a bit. I then tried to make a piece of chocolate appear but it didnt work. Then I woke up. It was a very cool dream.   :smiley:

----------


## lechat

Hi dreamers&#33;

It was DILD, I was dreaming about sea and dead fish, it was movie-like dream. The music I heard was strange. "Where it plays from?" I said to myself. "There are no speakers or any equivalent source". Suddenly I realized that I was dreaming. I could not believe it. "Is this really dream?", "Yes it is..." I can remember where I am physically sleeping. I looked around and tried to fly. It almost did not work. I woke up then, after 15 secs of lucidity...

This all happened at the night on 9/3/2006.

----------


## BohmaN

weii, I had my first lucid dream a few weaks ago and it was amazing, but short, because i got over excited  :Sad: 

I was i Japan all alone and I was at the cinema paying for a ticket. I remember that the ticket cost like 10 bucks but i only had 9. The cute japanese girl accepted it and i went in realizing that Hurley from LOST joined my company and we started speaking with each other. 

While in the cinema I my class joined me somehow and i got astonished. LOST was playing on the silver screen and The Grudge was in it too. Then it was like break in the movie or something and Hurley was speaking to the crowd and suddenly i realized i was dreaming. SO COOL i thought and i couldn&#39;t stop myself from trying to fly away. I floated up in the air, through the roof of the cinema and up in the night. And with great speed i floated up in space but somwhere between i got over excited and awoke  :Sad:

----------


## dreaming out loud

I will try and give a brief description, but the dream seemed to just go on and on.  I started out running from a race of people that were somehow different.  There were lots of "us-the good guys" and "them-the bad guys"  but you couldn&#39;t really tell by looking at them whether they were good or bad-you just seemed to know.  Anyway, one of the bad guys was trying to make friends with my daughter until someone told me that he was a perv and that I shouldn&#39;t let him get close to her.  I became so mad in my dream that the intensity of my emotions made me realize I was dreaming.  I started hitting this guy and throwing things at him with my mind and I suddenly realized if I didn&#39;t stop I would kill him.  I then tried to rationalize whether or not it would be okay to kill him since it was just a dream.  Then it hit me-what am I wasting my time on this for-I want to fly&#33;  I tried my best to get off the ground but with little success.  It was like I was walking on the moon.  I climbed to the top of a building and was sitting on the window about to jump, but I was afraid if I wasn&#39;t successful at flying that I would wake up when I hit the ground.  (I knew I wouldn&#39;t be hurt-but I didn&#39;t want to wake up yet.)

The next thing I did was to go to the top of a mountain slope to try and fly down.  But there were all these trees and boulders in my way.  I put my hands up in the air and started to throw them down the side of the mountain when suddenly, the one I was standing on started sliding too.  I kind of floated through the air and unfortunately into consciousnes as well.  But it was so exciting that I couldn&#39;t go back to sleep for hours&#33;

Anyway, sorry to go on so long but I just had to share my first LD experience.

----------


## Squishy

I was at this place, with my dad, and I was trying to find a book.  I had picked it up and read the first page, and it was the most beautiful thing I had ever read, but then someone took it.  I was running around all over the place trying to find it, but when I found it again, it was blank.  Somehow, I realized I was dreaming then, and ran outside, and jumped in the air, and flew to the roof of another building.  On the roof of this building was a hot tub, and in it was this boy who I hadn&#39;t seen for years, but I still liked (and I had never told him I liked him either.  So sad.)  I got in the hot tub with him and kissed him, but then I woke up, I think because I was so excited.

I was about 12 or 13 when I had that dream, and it is the first lucid dream I ever had that I remember.

----------


## Fartouche

My first lucid dream was on the first day after I found this site. I was sitting on the couch in my living room, and my dog, Zeus, came in, but had my brother&#39;s head; I thought, "Holy crap&#33; I&#39;m dreaming&#33;"  Then, I got up, threw a large wooden chair through the wall, and started  punching holes in it.  That&#39;s all I remember.

----------


## Jeremysr

When I was about 9 I had my first lucid dream (that I remember.) I didn&#39;t know about lucid dreams until a couple days ago when I found this site. But when I was about 9 when I had the dream I had still wondered why I never realized I was dreaming when I was.

All I remember is a tiny part of the dream, right when I realized I was dreaming. I was standing behind a car, which was stopped by the side of a big highway. It was dark. I saw myself there, with 2 policemen behind the car too I think. The trunk was open. Then I suddenly said (or saw myself say) something like "I&#39;m dreaming.." But that&#39;s all I remember...

----------


## G-ram

I woke up about 4 o clock (after 5-6 hours of sleep) and remembered nothing from my dream except one part, so I wrote it down, and then I tried to MILD my way into a Lucid Dream, but I just couldn&#39;t fall asleep, by the time I figured this, I looked at my clock and it said 4:20, so I thought to myself, may as well try to do a WILD at least, no point in just sitting here awake. So I did the breathe in, breathe out, one.. technique, and nothing worked so i was like whatever I&#39;ll just go back to sleep. As I was falling asleep I kept doing RC&#39;s (just the nose one), and eventually I began breathing with my nose closed, I was astounded and got a huge adrenaline rush, I look at my digital clock and I see nothnig but a red dot, so I got pretty happy...I then close my eyes and shake my head and look and all my friends are there and so on. But my legs seemed extremely heavy...too heavy for me to move which made a little disapointed. Then I soonly woke up and got really excited again, and had a hard time sleeping yet again&#33;

I eventually fell asleep, and in my dream randomly did a RC, and I realized I had a 2nd chance&#33; So i ran outside and yelled"LUCIDITY NOW&#33;".......LUCIDITY NOW&#33;" To brighten up the world around me, but it still stayed dark out..So I thought oh well, so then I just jumped and began flying, but it was waaay too dark to see anything so I just stopped and decided to get on with my dream...which I did other things which I can&#39;t seem to remember ... ...But I remember an inability to manifest and change the surroundings. 




The context may be wrong from it is a post from here

----------


## padawan

I know I&#39;ve had two LDs in my life, but I can only remember the first one... Neither of them happened because I wanted to. For some reason I found out I was dreaming.

I think I was 6 years old. I was playing with a ball, so I don&#39;t know how but I realized I was dreaming then I sat on the ball and started floating, watching my house from the sky...

The most amazing experience I&#39;ve ever had in my life.

----------


## Sandra

*Wednesday 6 - Thursday 7 July 2005*

*Elevator Flying</span>
First Lucid Dream*

I was in a building and I got out an elevator. You could go out and in the elevator on two sides. When the elevator was up I wanted to get out, but it didnt work. It already went down again before I could go out. When I was down I went up again, but then I saw my rector. He didnt see me; at least thats what I thought. I got a sort of adrenaline kick.

When I was up with the elevator again and I wanted to get up, the elevator went down again before I could get out. I decide to take the stairs. I walk to the stairs and fly over it. I was just on time, so the rector didnt see me. I fly further over the stairs and realise Im flying. *Then I must be dreaming, because normally you cant fly&#33;*  I get a sort of kick, because this is my first Lucid Dream. I remember I had this dream before, but at that time I wasnt lucid. I was also trying to be away from someone and the elevator acted weird at that time too.

I fly further to see how it is to fly. It was the first time from what I remember that I flew. It feels a bit weird. Im flying away from the building, outside.

<span style="color:royalblue">Eventually I wake up and I was really happy. This was my first Lucid Dream and the first time I flew in a dream =D (At time of writing this it is - as you can see if you look at the date - already 1,5 year ago.)

----------


## Jemina

I&#39;ve had 2 Lucid Dreams very early on, and I can&#39;t remember what dream came first. I think I was about 5 or 6 years old at the time.

I once had a dream about some mean disney characters chasing me, so I hid under the table thinking "this must be a dream, wake up&#33;" and then I did wake up.

I also used to have these dreams about stick men. I was a stick girl living in a stick world, and everything was made of sticks. And I had this dream almost every night. It was always the same thing happening in the dream. I walked towards my house, and I met a stick boy and I followed him into a room to the left, and then I woke up. 
So I thought one night before I went to bed that when I usually followed that boy into the room I&#39;d try to walk the opposite direction instead. And in my dream that night I turned to the right and walked away from the stickboy, instead of after him. 

But my whole dream started shaking really hard, and I woke up with a huge pain in my jaw. It was kind of weird. And no one ever believed me.

----------


## Clark_Bennon

To bad I didn&#39;t do much. Ok here is what happened.

I was at our school and for some reason grandpa was fighting with this woman and her husband because they were making zombie guys with this string stuff. So he broke it by kicking it over, then I went on Diablo on the school computers and i just was talking to people and these zombies keep killing me. and on the screen it say&#39;s you been killed, i keep respawning were i died for some reason. Then this one zombie comes over and says. "DO A RC NOW&#33;" on the screen, so I think wtf? and so I do it and, WHOA&#33; I can breath through my nose&#33; awesome&#33; (I felt my heart racing because i was excited) the images start going black so i try to calm down, and it eventually comes back then i go over to my friends and the tables, I say "look at this&#33;" and i do it. they just sit there not talking... I say "what should i do now&#33;?" still no answer.
"common guys please&#33;" nothing.. then I wake up

----------


## Oneirity Rising

My first lucid dream happened maybe five or six years ago. Normally, the part of my brain that does the rationalizing goes to pretty ridiculously extreme lengths to keep me from realizing I&#39;m dreaming, but in this case it must have been busy with something else or some such. In any case, I found myself riding a school bus, and out of nowhere the thought pops into my head, "I think I might be dreaming (despite no real dreamsigns or anything of the sort). If I was dreaming, I could fly through this window and out into the sky." Which, because I was dreaming, I proceeded to do. The problem was that this only resulted in me being partially lucid for a total of about half a second, and then I got distracted by flying and sort of faded out from there. So many missed possibilities...

----------


## javan287

My first lucid dream came to me many years ago... Must be going on 4 or 5 now, I really can&#39;t remember at all.

I don&#39;t remember much of the dream, but I was walking through my father&#39;s house -- kind of a throwback to when my parents were separated -- and i was trying to avoid my parents who were arguing. I suddenly found myself walking up a staircase into the attic, which turned out to be the room I was just standing in a minute ago, as if I had two living rooms, one on top of the other. I then noticed my mother on one side of the room, ironing or folding clothes or something, looking at me. It was then that I noticed all the walls were a different shade of pink, and it suddenly struck me that I was probably dreaming. So what did I do? I tried to fly, of course, in the little apartment room, but only succeeded in jumping up and floating gently to the ground. This excited and frustrated me to the point of me waking after a minute or two of being lucid.

Weird? Yes, but it was amazing&#33; I tried many times afterwards to recreate this experience, but with no luck. Eventually, I forgot about it. More recently though, I had several LDs in a row, where I&#39;ve been trying to teach myself how to fly. One dream simply consisted of me beginning the dream lucid and flying towards a building which I was then unconsciously repelled from, one was me inside a familiar convenience store after-hours, floating around above all the shelves, and the third was me jumping off some floating islands for some reason. These all happened within the span of a few weeks, if I remember correctly.

----------


## piprichie

It started as a normal dream, with my friend Alex and I fighting off some aliens. I kept seeing these things which I can only describe as Pearlite walls. Amorphous glowing swirlying surfaces. I asked my friend and he said that if I walked through one I would become lucid. I did and it was like walking into a cold waterfall. Then I became lucid. 
I&#39;ve been trying to become lucid for awhile, so I was really excited, but scared as well. I ended up waking myself up. THat same night I had another LD, but it only lasted a few (dream) seconds longer.

At least it&#39;s progress. Hopefully I can recreate  situation tonight.  Any suggestions for dealing with the fear/ clarity would be appreciated.

----------


## ViSions

My first lucid dream occured when I was 4 or 5 I believe. I had had a scary dream that night so I went into my dads room and slept in his bed. I remember sitting on my old plastic tricycle on my deck and somehow knew I was dreaming. I wanted to swear since I obviously wasn&#39;t allowed to swear in real life, but I remembered I was sleeping in my dads bed and I thought I might sleep talk. So as quietly as I could I whispered a few swear words, and that&#39;s all I can remember.

----------


## Lunalight

My first LD must have happened when I was about seven.  I had been in jail and was being chased through corridors by some sort of killer.  I realized I was dreaming, got into a fetal position, and yelled at myself to wake up.  When I awoke in my bed, I was still yelling at myself.  SInce then, I haven&#39;t had any real nightmares.

----------


## screamation

I remember that I was in a weird pinkish room, like a kitchen, and I was eating some kind of frosted wafer. O.O
 I looked around the room and realized that I didn&#39;t know anybody and then became lucid. I was really excited and began to point at people and shout "You&#39;re a dream character&#33; Haha&#33; I&#39;m real&#33; You&#39;re my dream&#33;" to everyone and they just ignored me. I saw Bender from Futurama and I made the rock on sign with my hand and started just spazing out.  Getting all hyper I ran outside into the dark and tried running. It was incredibly hard. It felt like I was wading through water. I think I lost lucidity then. >.> Still a long dream though. 


And if you want to get technical, my first lucid dream was when I did my reality check (Breathing through nose) and I could breath. But I was like- Drat&#33; I must be doing it wrong. I&#39;m awake. *goes to talk to purple kitty*

----------


## Mrs_Mojorisin

I have been practicing lucid dreaming for almost five years.  My first lucid dream happened years ago, though, around age 8.  It was a recurring dream I had been having, a very involved recurring dream that played itself out like a television show alternating between scenes and characters. It was a dream I had on a fairly regular basis, once every two or three weeks.  I had the dream so often it got to the point where I could wake up , go to the bathroom, fall back asleep and continue with the dream as if I had pushed play.  It wasn&#39;t a frightening dream, and it didn&#39;t seem to carry a major life lesson in it.  Goofy burgulars, and leprachans.  I don&#39;t know, lol, but I finally became so comfortable with the dream that I would become lucid while having it.  I never tried to change anything in the dream. In my youth and inexperience, I wasn&#39;t aware of what lucid dreaming was nor the fact that I might be able to exercise some kind of control over the dream. I wasn&#39;t even a character in it.  I would simply lucidly watch the dream just as I would watch a movie.

----------


## Method Man 101

My first lucid dream was dumb, I was just walking down a road, I got scared, and woke up.

----------


## Goldney

Had my first lucid dream this morning. Tried WBTB then MILD and it worked&#33; It wasn&#39;t very interesting but I&#39;m pleased with myself because I&#39;ve passed the first milestone after a bit more than a month.

----------


## waving on oceans

> Post your first lucid dreaming experience&#33;&#33;&#33;
> [/b]



I guess my first were when I was very young although I didn&#39;t know what I was really doing.  Later when I was older I guess my first lucid was:  OH MY GOD IM NAKED AT SCHOOL&#33;&#33;&#33;  Haha, that was fun  :tongue2:   I was in high school at the time and it jsut clicked: no, im sure im just dreaming.  I didn&#39;t have anything super cool happen on this one.  I just woke up remembering most of what happened.  The dream was very vivid.
-J

----------


## Super_Kal

my first LD experience?...

The light was on and I was still in bed. I asked myself if I was dreaming. I hit myself on the arm and then slapped myself in the face. It didn&#39;t hurt. I smiled because I was so happy. I could barely move though... So I tried calling out "attain Lucidity&#33;"... which came out as me just saying it in a normal voice. Of course nothing happened... I then at least wanted something positive out of my first LD, so I wanted my first crush to give me a BJ. I closed my eyes and opened back up again... The action was there, but it was barely happening... and there was no person in front of me. I say to myself "this sucks". Then I lost lucidity...

----------


## bro

My first LD that I can remember was when I was runnig through venice and i was in a restaraunt and proceeded to fly over the crowd, It lasted all of 5 seconds but soon faded.

----------


## Phalangees

My first lucid dream happened when I was a child. I don&#39;t remember how but I realized I was dreaming so I ripped a library book in half and then peed on everyone I saw. When I woke up, I wet my bed.  :tongue2:   I was 5 or 6 years old.

I&#39;m still working on getting my first lucid dream now that I&#39;m older.

----------


## Lucid Warrior

Jan. 30th 2007
My mom and sister got home, ruining the attempt. I went downstairs and greeted them, then came back upstairs and turned on the TV. I laid down, and soon fell asleep. ( I don&#39;t really know how... I don&#39;t really remember that either).
Here&#39;s the dream.
It started at a movie theatre, and I had my blue blanket with me (I was sleeping under it, and no, it&#39;s not my "bankie"). I walked into the theatre with my dad and sister and realized that the rest of the theatre was empty and I was walking on a red carpet. I saw a sign, and It was for the premiere of shrek 3. some bells went off in my head, but nothing special. This dream faded, and I was at school during passing time. I walked into a room on the second floor, and my old english teacher was there. It was way off from her room. we talked about something I can&#39;t remember, then I exited the room on the bottom floor. >_> It was still passing time. Then it hit me. I already had school today, and I went home. I looked at the clocks but they were weird and I couldn&#39;t get an exact time. I was very suspicious. I pulled my finger to see if it would stretch. First try it didn&#39;t, but then the second time, it almost doubled in length.

I went lucid. I looked up at the ceiling and jumped up and flew all the way up to the balcony, then I flew down the hall (i think into a new building) and came down from a balcony into this very brown room, and saw some asian guy kinda looking at me, his eyes following me, but he never said anything. I may have hopped around and above him a bit, but I don&#39;t remember. Then I found myself back in my house (I don&#39;t know how) and went into the living room and remembered that I had read on Gnosticweb that TVs try to suck you in. I noticed a TV in the corner, so I floated over to it. I have no idea where the TV came from, and it was very small, only about the size of a small radio. When I approached it with my hand, it flared up electrically and the screen turned electric white. I saw a whole bunch of light patterns on the floor, and I felt a very strong tingle in my hand. The light show was excellent smile.gif. I then floated back onto the stairs and saw my mom and sister in the other room. like the asian man, their eyes seemed to be following me but they didn&#39;t notice me. I called out for my "divine mother" and after a few seconds, she appeared by my mom and sister. we had a short (and private tongue.gif) conversation, and she gave me some gold ring or plate with some raised text on it. one of the words I think was her name, which I&#39;m keeping to myself.

I tried to read what else was written, but everything started to go black and blurry. I tried to restore everything, but it didn&#39;t work and I woke up in my room with my physical heart pounding. as soon as I could I pulled out my dream journal and wrote as much as I could with "First Lucid Experience" underlined. The whole ordeal, according to memory, only took a few minutes, which may be my physical internal clock, because I was asleep for a very short amount of time.

----------


## Drk Pwnr

I was running around my grandparent&#39;s yard (magnified a couple thousand times bigger) with a bunch of small girl scouts, playing tag. I decided to cheat and stay in while being tagged a few times. In the distance I saw a Porygon (the pokemon...), which was supposedly a powerup in this game. I pushed the other guy out of the way and took the Porygon; then turned into it.

That&#39;s when I realized it was a dream. I shouted "HOLY **** OMG **** I&#39;M DREAMING&#33;" (literally the &#39;OMG&#39;. I spend a LOT of time online.) I started to wonder what I should do first; fly, go somewhere, anything. I decided to start small and move my arm, assuming dream movement is different than normal movement. My arm didn&#39;t move, and I woke up.

----------


## nejrock25

My first lucid dream was probably one of the scariest events in my life. (followed closely by my first hypnogogic/sleep paralysis experiences).  It happened by accident as I never thought anything of the sort was possible.  I was in my early teens/pre-teens and was taking a midday nap in my bedroom after having changed around the orientation of the furniture and bed (making it a very different atmosphere than I was used to).  I started off by having a very unpleasant, very weird dream about my room flooding and having to climb atop my stacked bunk beds so as not to drown.  I then recall seeing my mothers head talking to me while floating by on the pages of an opened book.  She seemed fine, despite having no body I remember thinking, this cant be real I know it.  Then I awoke or so I thought, lying there, right where I had fallen asleep.  But the house was empty (I knew my mother and sister were home) and things looked different, colors were off, very odd So I reached down and pinched myself on the arm and felt nothing&#33;  Several more pinches and a couple of slaps later I was fully aware of the fact that I was dreaming and had no idea of how to get out of it.  So I started yelling for help to my mother, Mom&#33; Mom&#33; Wake me up Im dreaming and cant wake up&#33;&#33;  Of course, she was not hearing me and had no idea what I was going through  And I thought for sure I was stuck and was going to be in this dream world forever.  Then I stopped and said a prayer that I would wake up, and was instantly awake.  I remember being breathless and sweaty upon awakening and immediately running to find my mother and asking her why she didnt help me when I was screaming.  My experiences since have been much less traumatic, and at some times, have actually been empowering.

----------


## Abra

My first good lucid was when I was 8. In my lucid dream, some monster called the Shapeshifter took the form of all of my friends. First I was in wal-mart, and found a twenty dollar bill, picked it up and fell through a floor tile into a lobby with all of my friends. The shapeshifter brought me and this one guy into a dark room, and I had to guess which was the shapeshifter, and which was my friend. In the end, there was a swimming pool in the gym, the shapeshifter became fed up with me and pushed me in, sitting on me and trying to make me drown. I realized that I was still breathing, and became lucid. I then flew out of the water and encouraged my friends to rise and kick monster butt. Which we did. <3 

I had a few false awakenings, three I think. The shapeshifter became my cat, my mom, my sister... I really woke up, and it took me a few minutes before I believed it was real life.

The dream had a sequel, too. Where the shapeshifter came back, and summoned the &#39;double-dreamers&#39; (people who&#39;ve had false awakenings) to a duel. We won. <3

----------


## Stream

The first one I remember happened when I was about 7 or 8.

I just started dreaming and immediately I was lucid. I was in my room, and some mad guy who wanted to kill me was coming to my house. I was frightened, and after a few minutes I saw him coming towards the house. The bed had a wooden bedstead and I tried smashing my head against it in an attempt to wake myself up, however, the wood was sort of rubbery, and my head slowed down as it approached the bed so I just gently touched it. Now I was certain that I was dreaming, and I willed myself to wake up. The man entered the house, and I found myself wishing my mum would come and wake me up exactly at that moment in the real world. Nothing happened. I was trapped in my dream, and I could hear him running up the stairs. He came to the door and just stopped. I could hear him, just on the other side of the door, and I was lying on the bed, terrified of moving in case he was looking through the keyhole. I eventually escaped from the dream by going back to sleep in the dream. Then I had a single false awakening, I got up and went to the kitchen and I didn&#39;t notice anything until I saw that the clock on the wall had all the numbers written backwards. It was creepy and I got scared again because I remembered the last dream at that moment, but I woke myself up easily this time.

I was scared of repeating the experience after that, and though I had loads of lucid dreams afterwards, I always woke myself up and even came up with a mental list of ways to wake myself in case some failed.

----------


## gguru1

I was in 5th grade, and my strategy was just to affirm countless times as I fell asleep.

Once I became lucid I screwed around transforming myself into various creatures, which was pretty much all I ever done in doing in LD i&#39;ve had since then until this year.

And still, in the 4 to 6 LDs i&#39;ve had this year, that is still I have done so far.  ::D:

----------


## Folqueraine

I was in a street at night. The street lamps gave a somewhat purple light and all around I was surrounded by darkness. I could only see bushes under the street lamps. I was so excited that I needed all my will not to wake up. I managed to cross the street, but then I&#39;ve forgotten everything. Either the dream ended here, I lost lucidity or I have just forgotten it.

----------


## ThePhobiaViewed

My first LD I was walking down the band hallway at school and looked at the one wall and realized that it was blinking and changing colors. I realized I must be dreaming so I yelled out "I&#39;m dreaming" and went over to talk to some people but I must have been too excited and it faded and I woke up. I think I had some before this but I never knew of all you can do with lucid dreaming so I never really told myself I was dreaming. This was a couple of months ago and I&#39;ve had 2 more LDs since. All have been DILDs.

----------


## mini0991

My first ever lucid dream came about two years ago...to the best of what I can remember, I was at some construction site and I put my finger through my hand and realized I was dreaming, but I told myself "don&#39;t get too excited" and I woke up.

My first REAL lucid dream was about a month after that. I tried telling myself before "I want to remember to realize i&#39;m dreaming" and then I was at some baseball game when I realized it. There were two bike reflectors on a table nearby and I changed their color.

After that, I had a few more then went through some real long dry spell...now I&#39;m interested in LDing again and recently began to try again. I came close to a LD this morning.

----------


## Entonis

This was my first Lucid since I have been here at DV. I had tried mutliple times to have a lucid dream and failed. Last night I just decided to rest, and found myself driving in the car with my brother. I thought, &#39;This seems like a Dream, but it&#39;s too real.&#39; Then I noticed half the dashboard was missing, and my heart jumped. I checked my watch once, then again and it had different times by about an hour. This LD was definantly one of the most exciting things I&#39;ve experianced in a long time. And sure enough, spinning in your dreams *does* work. =D

----------


## MarcJR

Well I had my first LD a few nights ago, i wrote about it in the lucid experiences section.

You can find it here

----------


## sammyba

Had what was "technically" my third lucid dream the other night, but it was the first one where lucidity didn&#39;t wake me up right away.  It was also the first that I was able to have any degree of control over.  Enjoy&#33;

4/4/2007

(Finally, a controlled lucid dream&#33; Not as amazing as it could be, but it was still impressive and a wonderful experience.)


I was in a Wal-Mart-type building with my mom. We were shopping for groceries and stuff, when I suddenly became aware that there were zombies around. As usual in zombie dreams, I reacted fairly calmly, taking my mom and a few other customers back to the gun section. The employee working there asked what we wanted, and I told him that zombies were trying to get into the store and he had to open up the display cases for us. At first, the employee acted dumb, so I got in his face and told him that we needed guns to kill the zombies, otherwise they would get us. Finally, he seemed to understand, and said Oh, you should have said so earlier, Ive already opened up a case over there, he said, indicating an open display case filled with racks of handguns.

I walked over to the case, and began looking for a certain type of gun. At first, I couldnt find any, and I was pretty mad. Finally, I decided just to use whatever, and started to pull pistols off the shelf. Then I noticed something strange: no matter how many guns I took, the display case always looked full. It reminded me of certain video games, where the player can take an unlimited supply of something from a supply box, etc. It occurred to me that I was dreaming.

Immediately, I was sure that I was in a dream. Despite the fact that we were trying to avoid detection by the zombies, I turned away from the gun case and yelled out as loud as I could Increase Lucidity&#33; I remembered to do this from my reading. Instantly, the world around me brightened, and I was no longer in the store. The zombies, my mom and the other customers were gone, too.

It was night, and I was outside what appeared to be my old middle school. As I tried to figure out where I was, I felt the dream beginning to fade a bit, so I yelled out Increase Lucidity&#33; again, and the world brightened. This brightening was accompanied by a rush of happiness and elation, as I realized that I was aware in my dreamstate. 

I began to run, feeling the wind in my face. Before I knew it, gravity seemed to stop applying, and I took off flying. It was amazing. The wind, the cold, the sound of the wind was just so real. I flew over my middle school, and saw that the land dropped behind it into the most beautiful snow-covered valley, surrounded by mountains. I rolled over to the side as I was flying, and looked up at the night sky. The stars were amazing, so clear and beautiful; it was one of the most awe-inspiring sights I have ever seen. I continued to fly over this valley, and eventually over a mountain.
It was now light, and behind the mountain was an even more incredible mountain/valley vista, with the sun shining and reflecting off the snow below. The scenery was amazing. I decided to land and try and find a dream character to talk to. I landed awkwardly, kind of dropping with all my momentum, so I ended up running and stumbling through the snow. The snow felt incredibly realistic; I could feel the powdery texture of the deep snow, and hear the crunch of the crust on top. It wasnt cold, however.

I finally managed to stop near two young ladies walking along. The land was more flat now, and I may have no longer been in the valley. As I approached these two girls, who had stopped walking and had turned to look at me, I began to feel my lucidity waver, and I apologized to them, and told them that what I was about to do might seem weird, but Id explain.
Increase lucidity now&#33; I yelled out as the two girls looked on in a confused way. Unfortunately, it didnt have the same effect as before. The girls looked at me strangely, and the lucidity began to waver. I tried talking to them, but I was losing the dream. Then, I began to worry about my appellate brief (which I had completed and turned in the night before). I worried that, while I was spending all of this time lucid dreaming, my brief was not yet done, and that if I didnt wake up soon, I wouldnt have time to finish it before it was due. 

Suddenly, instead of dreaming, I began to think that I was at my computer typing, and I was writing this dream down instead of finishing my brief. I began to panic, and looked at the line-count of the document, and saw that I was way over the limit. I kept thinking that my brief was due at 9:30, and I had spent all of my time dreaming instead of working on it. I looked at the clock, and saw that it was 3:00 AM. I panicked and woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

My first lucid dream I found myself in my bed and attempted to hover in the air, but fell back to the bed.  It was pretty boring, but I know I was dreaming and didn&#39;t simply wake up in the middle of the night because it was light outside when it should have been dark.

----------


## folded

I don&#39;t know what my first lucid dream was, that was long ago.  But, I remember the first lucid dream that I had when I was _trying_ to dream lucidly.

I had just walked into the lobby of a large, magnificent office building.  It had a shaft that led right up to the top of the building and a long window along one side, letting the sun in.  The floors of the building had balconies on the inside of this shaft.  Something went flying by (I never knew what it was).  Suddenly I realized I was dreaming.  

As was my practice at the time, I looked at my hands (after Casteneda).  Then I started looking around a lot.  Everything was amazingly _VIVID_.  I just started floating and bouncing off the balconies on my way up the shaft.  It was exhilarating.  I wondered what was on the different floors, made my way over to a balcony.  Then I woke up.

----------


## Ixidor_Reality_Sculptor

Mine took place in some random house I had never seen before, but I lived there apparently. I was in the kitchen talking to my mom and stepdad about some random thing, when I noticed the lights were really dim. I went to the wall to flip the switch, but the lightswitch didn&#39;t work. At that point I knew I was dreaming and proceeded to bust through the wall and into the streets with my new found Incredible Hulk strength, then I woke up.

----------


## Felidire

My first LD was yeah, about an Umbreon.
I was about 11 at the time, and if I can remember correctly, it scared the &#036;#&#33;* out of me.
Anyway, It was just playing, rolling around in the grass.. I distinctly remember the feel of that grass, and the warmth of that yellow glow.

I&#39;ll never forget that dream.
Even if I develop alzheimer&#39;s and forget everyone in my family.
never forget it..

----------


## FlyFree

had some when i was very young, i was flying in my bed  :smiley: 

but since i began to relearn it , i had one last night&#33;
My dad and me were trapped in a warehouse, people banging on the door  threatnining us, and i realised  it was a dream so i teleported out, we went to our house then i woke up  :Sad: 

But i still knew i was dreaming so i&#39;m happy enough.

----------


## FreeThinker

My first one was maybe 4-5 years ago.  I remember someone broke into my friend&#39;s jalopy of a truck during the night and stole his cd player (which was worth more than the jalopy itself).  I then had a lucid dream that night where I was in a big city at night hot on the trail of the thiefs (or so I thought) The moment of pure lucidity was amazing.  I remember thinking I couldn&#39;t wait to tell my best friend about the dream.  Nevertheless I lost control shortly and ended up at a Wal-Mart stealing Xbox Consoles by the dozens. But that experience has to rank up there with the first orgasm thats for sure.

----------


## Loopy_Lou

> Post your first lucid dreaming experience&#33;&#33;&#33;[/b]



I keep having really random dreams where I wake up really scared. How do I ld to make these dreams less disturbing? There&#39;s 2 main ones the keep recurring.

----------


## l3xicon

Yeah

----------


## Tomdub

Yes My first lucid dream&#33; this morning&#33; YEAh YEAH YEAH&#33; :yumdumdoodledum: 

So I wake up from my bed, and sit, up. I immediately look at my hands (I have made it a habit) and I have more than five fingers, and the number of fingers is constantly changing. Then I realize i am lucid. I then plug my nose and try to breath with my nose plugged, just to make sure, and I can do that to&#33; So i get out of my bed and I get to the front of my door, I grab my linen hang out pants and put them on, then I try to jump really high and try to levitate, I jump higher than normal and fall slower, but no levitation.

I than run out into the hall way (2nd floor walk way, a wall on one side and railing on the other, the stairs on on the side with he railing, and you can easily see the entrance and my front yard through a big window.) So, I am in the hall way and I hear this machine like sound. I look to my left out the big window and see that Everything is covered in snow, I also see lawn mower parts, I am a little bit frightened and tell myself to think the lawn mower with no evil maniac behind it. When it comes around it doesn&#39;t have anyone using it at all, it just goes halfway across my lawn and then like slides over taking itself apart. But the lawn mower sound is still is still going and I see this big orange tractor like thing with a guy in a jump suit mowing across everything. This frightens me and I make a mental note not to go out the front door. I guiding voice in my head is telling me to go get some snow pants, I go into my room and grab this huge pair of gray waterproof pants, I put hem o n and they go above my belly button. I then grab a black sweatshirt with no hood and put that on over them. I run down the stairs and once again try to jump up and fly, and once again I jump higher than normal and fall slower than normal.

I run downstairs and my mom is sitting on the couch, I say this is a lucid dream&#33; and she says I know, so i give her look like, thanks for the sarcasm. I say look at your hands, so she does but just gives me this weird smile. So I try to show here by flying and this time I take of. I am only 2 feet off the ground because I am inside. I fly over and take a cube chocolate from a bowl in the middle of the coffee table. I eat it and put the wrapper next to the the other wrappers. My mom nags me to pick them all up, but I say i am in a hurry and will do it later. So My house isn&#39;t the same as usual anymore but I guess I didn&#39;t realize this. I am about to go out he front door but think twice because of the lawn mower scene. So I go to a section of my house that I have never seen before and go out side.

It is really snowy. I try to rocket up in the air, but I only seem to go 30 feet while i was aiming for something more like 500 feet. I fly quickly over to the mountains near by and fly up steadily, enjoying the scenery. I am flying up higher now because I used the mountains to kinda get myself up higher. I fly over and see this huge pink cylinder floating in the sky, I fly over to it and fly through the center. I get stuck in the end of it which I think is funny and I start laughing while pulling myself out. I look down at the ground far below and it is desert. I am really high now and can see 4 structures on the ground. They look like drawings that are supposed to be seen from the sky, but they look like a 6 year old drew them. They are just strange swirls. At this point I start slowly losing the dreaming state, and can actually here my brother yelling something down stairs. I can also feel my hands grasping together fairly hard. I refuse to open my eyes but when the image totally phases I get up.

RL: I look at my alarm clock and see that it says 9:07, I am so exited I forget to take my reality check and run down stairs to record my dream.

--I also want to put in here that I used a computer for something, and I was looking at mountains, I don&#39;t know where this fitted in though. ( I also left some detail out in the end, because my mom wants me to do something.)

Yah guys so what do you think.

P.S. sorry for all the spelling and grammatical errors

----------


## der'morat'oneiro

About 8 years ago I was working on techniques to have an OBE. I  had never even heard of lucid dreaming except through the ideas in Carlos Castaneda&#39;s books, which I didn&#39;t really believe. I did believe that some people could induce OBEs, and I was set on learning how.

Eventually I succeeded. After about 25 of those experiences, I read about lucid dreaming for the first time. I didn&#39;t relate the two experiences. I read EWLD and bought a Novadreamer, and practiced the exercises.

One morning I had what for me was a typical OBE. I "left my body", and saw myself asleep in bed. I pulled back the covers, and saw I was sleeping in a tuxedo&#33; I knew at that moment that what I thought was an OBE was in reality a dream. I was lucid for the first time. I immediately took off through the ceiling and flew to a tree top. I went for a visit to the home where my children live, and to the place where I used to work. Then I shot into outer space and visited a green planet with green oceans and green aliens on the beach. I went for a swim, then walked around a nearby town. Then I woke up.

----------


## Vall3y

My first lucid dream... That was about two or three years ago when I just started. It was actually longer than the dreams ive had afterwards. Hmm how did it go... i dont really remember much. i remember i tried to fly and was able to jump really high. the sky were bright twilight colored and it was at some park like place. i dont even remember what made me lucid hmm... i think i just thought about the possibility of it being a lucid dream, without actually doing a realty check. thats why my lucidity was so poor that i eventually lost it

----------


## Dream_Resonator

I&#39;ve had Lucid Dreams for a long time but this is the first I recorded on this sight.

I was in a room packed with people and they were all talking very loud.  I was one of them but I remember becoming Lucid.  I wanted to try something so I tryed floting and I was succesful.  It was not for long because the loud people around me were so distracting.  I tryed to tell them to be quite so I could concentrat but to no avail.  I lost recolection and woke up.

It was short and sweet, I loved every minute of it.

----------


## hogs

So, i just been learning about Lucid laterly.  But, i have had them before i knew them.  I never thought of the fun you can have with them.  I heard it takes alot of trys before you have them, but i have them quite easly.  If i want them i usually get them.

----------


## BlackRevan

Well, I just had my first obtained lucid dream last night. While I have had others, usually I was just trying to wake up in a nightmare, and it had been years since I had a nightmare. 

I was in a dream very similar to one I had before. I realized this for a moment while walking through a room at the corner of a hallway, after becoming lucid the world became much more unstable. The walls wavered and lost their substance, and because it was a good dream I gave up the lucidity so I could live more of it out, I don't know if the dream would have really failed if I had kept lucidity, but it felt that way. 

I get hired for a porn studio in this dream, but most of the time was spent just setting up the job. Most of all my dreams are just spent walking through overly complex buildings; schools, hotels, office buildings, buildings that serve no purpose but to hide a porn studio.

----------


## nycheer6605

i was on a car like roller coaster like the train was a car and all my frind were in it and then i realized omg im IN A DREAM... and i told my friends in the dream and they were just like ya ya ok whatever ... and then i want to make a big drop on the roller coaster and IT REALLY HAPPENED it was so cool ... but then i woke up :/  has any one ever told someone else in their dream that they were dreaming???? :Cool:   ::banana::

----------


## Psylocibin

My first, and to my memory only, lucid dream.

I was in a restaurant, eating soup. A fat guy quickly passed me and stole my soup. I saw him running away. Then I thought to myself "Hey, I'm dreaming here. You don't exist. That's MY soup." He vanished and I had my soup back.
Then I found myself lying on the couch in my room, still eating soup. I wanted to watch a movie but didn't feel like getting up and putting the DVD in the player, so I told the DVD player to open and it did. Then I woke.

----------


## cygnus

I had my first LD when I was 8 or so. I was swimming in a jacuzzi and someone put the cover over it while I was underwater. I tried to hold my breath and get out, but I accidentally took a breath and realized that it was air I was breathing and that it was a dream. Then I started swimming and breathing underwater in this tropical ocean and it was amazing.

----------


## indescribable

My first lucid was very significant in my life though very short, so I remember it quite well. I was somewhere around 3 years old...

After dreaming about nothing in particular, whatever a 3 year old dreams about, this dream popped up out of nowhere. I was in some kind of place that seemed really light, there was lots of metal and steam shooting out of pipes. It's VERY hard to describe so I'll just get on with the dream. I was walking around and I came to this broken old brown shelving unit and it wasn't until I saw a whole bunch of little baby dinosaurs (Parasaurolophus) that I realized that [B]I[B] was a dinosaur too, and those were my brothers and sisters. All of the sudden a huge T-rex came up to us, and all the little dinos ran to hide, but I couldn't move and the T-rex picked me up and was just about to eat me, when it began to tickle me! (???)
It was at that moment that I became aware that this was a dream, and I could stop it. So after a few moments of telling the T-rex to stop tickling me and glaring as best I could in my 3 year-old way, I woke myself up because I didn't know about controlling dreams at the time. (I later taught myself to control them, etc.) What was strange was that when I woke up my side still tickled.

----------


## derb

my first lucid dream. i had been dreaming for a lng time already and loads of stuff had hapened in the dream already, but then i was in my room. i was in my room, but i cant remember what i was doing. i felt my teeth, and realized that my gums were gone. i looked into a mirror above my bed (i dont have a mirror above my bed) and saw that i had no gums, and my teeth were coming straight out of my jaw. i was freaking out, then i did a reality check to see if i was dreaming. i held my nose and i could breath, and i looked at my hands and they were all blurry and stuff. i made a fireball or something then decided to try flying. i couldnt just lift off the ground, so i imagined that when i pulled up my sleeve there would be a watch with a switch on it that made me fly. so i pulled up my sleeve and there it was, and i suddenly lifted off the ground. i flew out of my bedroom, and went downstairs, where there was a bunch of people i knew, but werent my friends. i landed on the table, and one of the people starts giving out to me that i was on the table, so i forgot that it was a dream and started apologising and getting down. i held my nose, and thought that i wasnt doing it right because i could still breathe alittle, and decide that i was awake. after that the dream continued but i wasnt lucid and cant remember what happened

----------


## luv2dream

I had my first lucid dream last night! yay! I was outside on some deserted gravel road and there was a car with it's headlights on just sitting in the road. There were some kids there and they would run up to the car and jump off of it and start flying. I tried it, and when I got really high, I started to get scared and began to fall. I was floating down to the ground and couldn't get myself to float back up again, so i hit the ground running and jumped again and started flying. I got back to my house. It was dark except for the kitchen and the laundry room. For some reason, whenever i went towards the darkness, I felt more like I was becoming less aware, and the closer I got to the light, the easier it was to control my body. So I went into the laundry room (past 2 sliding doors) and decided that there was someone I wanted to find. So I tried dream spinning and told myself that when I stopped, I would be wherever that person was. When I stopped I was still in the laundry room, but things had changed. There was a mirror. I looked in it, and I had braces on, (which I had gotten off a year ago) and I was wearing a crazy purpleish/pinkish outfit that was all sparkly and poofy and really weird. (i've always wondered what I wear in my dreams) so being in the laundry room, there was a pile of clothes. I changed into jeans and a T-shirt and walked to the door, but it was now closed. I didn't remember closing it, but maybe I did. Then I went to the other door and that was closed too. I was about to open it when something made me fall. I was laying on the ground, but when I opened my eyes, I was laying in my bed awake. It was really cool, It was my first official lucid dream. I had had a couple before but they only lasted a minute or something. Even though the others were really short, I seemed to have more control. oh well, practice makes perfect!

----------


## Flounder

Had my first two nighs ago W00T!


After a fairly long meditation and self-paralysis session that night, I had a dream about being stuck on a platform in the middle of a lake.  It was sort of like a video game, because my goal was to get off the platform (to land, I suppose).  Every time I failed, I would get a "game over" and have to start again.  Suddenly, things seemed like a game show and I heard an announcer saying:

announcer: "Are you ready to play.....ARE YOU LUCID??!?!?!" (cheers and applause). 
 "Our first question...are you in bed right now?"  

Me: Yes.

Announcer: But you're also dreaming.  What does that mean?!?!

Me: ..............I'm LUCID DREAMING?!?!?!? WOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

As soon as I "realized" it, I leapt into the air, spread my arms, and began flying stright into the air.  



...I awoke about 3 seconds later.

----------


## luv2dream

I've had other lucid dreams before, but this was my first one that lasted longer than 1 minute (but I guess 1 minute is long enough to make friends with a talking cat!)

I think that I've posted this somewhere already, but I just had my first lucid a couple nights ago!!  ::banana::   ::D:   So it started I was on a deserted gravel road in the middle of the night. and there were pine trees on both sides all along the road, so I didn't really know where I was. Then a yellow hummer drives up and just stops in the middle of the road and a bunch of people come out and leave the hummer's headlights on. The kids started running up to the hummer, and they would jump up onto it, and then off the roof and start flying. I asked one of the DC's what was going on and they said "we're learning to fly. It's reall hard, so we need to get a jump off of something." Then I said "that's really weird... if I were dreaming I would probably try to fly" that's when I realized I was dreaming. So I decided to get a jump off of the car, and as i was flying I couldn't really control myself. It was hard, because I couldn't stay up or turn or anything. it was like i was just floating back down. When I finally got high enough to coast a bit, I saw my house and tried to stay up long enough to fly/glide to my house. The whole point of me trying to lucid dream in the first place was to find someone, and in the dream I thought "oh my gosh! i can't believe I've spent this whole lucid dream and I haven't tried to find him yet!" So I tried the dream spinning technique to see if I could "teleport" to where I thought he would be. When I stopped spinning nothing had happened, I was still in the same room but some things were different. The doors were closed and I was standing in front of a mirror. I've always wondered what I wear when I'm dreaming for some reason, and I guess that just made my subconcious think up some insane outfit, cause it was like I was wearing a combination of a hippy/50's outfit all purple and poofy and sparkly, and I had braces on (which have been off for a long time) It was really weird, but I was in the laundry room for some reason and there was a pile of clothes. I changed into jeans and a T shirt and then decided to go into another room to see what was going on, i didn't want to waste my whole lucid dream in the laundry room, so I went to open the door and I can't remember what exactly happened, but something came at me as soon as I opened the door and I closed my eyes and it knocked me over. So I was laying on the floor with my eyes closed, and when I opened them i was laying in my bed awake.

----------


## luv2dream

hehe I did post this already! I thought it was in another thread! hehe  ::o:   :Eek:   oops

----------


## weefolk

My first lucid dream was: It was after a concert thing at my school (it was dark out) and I saw something that made me realize I was dreaming (i know it involved my cat somehow). I decided to see what I could do, so I flew from my house all the way to my school. Then I got excited and lost control

----------


## zobey

I tried a WILD but couldnt do it so I got up to go to the bathroom.  As I re-entered my room, something didnt look right, so I Rcd. I was dreaming! I got so excited that I woke up.  Or so I thought.  I got up and something still wasnt right so I RCd again.  Still dreaming.  This time I stayed calm.  My lucidity level was very low.  It was hard to move and I couldnt make anything appear.  I went out to the kitchen and told my mom that I was dreaming.  Then my Dad and Sister came out there and I showed my dad that I could breath through my plugged nose.  I then amused myself by telling them all to say something funny which was very rewarding because they responded Bruce Almighty style with hilarious babbling.  My lucidity was still low, so I spun around while rubbing my hands together at the same time.  Problem solved. Everything became a bit clearer and I was no longer restricted in movement or thought.  Then I turned around and levitated my sister!  It was incredible!  I spent the rest of the 10 or 15 (or however long it was, cant remember) minutes of the dream levitating things and random people to show off.  I even threw my sister into the pool with my mind! (my sister and I dont get along very well.)  Anyway, it was the most amazing experience of my life and I cant wait for my next LD!  I never did manage to make anything appear though.  I guess thats my next task.

----------


## KageMT

Hi everyone. My first lucid dream (I still dont know if it really was lucid) was : I was sitting in the library and saw my hand (i did reality checks with my hand) I imiedetly "said": I'M DREAMING! camera goes up and the dream goes on by itself. A second later I wake up. It was a dream where I said I'm dreaming rather the the lucid dream  I think  :tongue2: 

zobe: sorry if its the spam, but I want to know one thing. when you lucid dream and wake up , does it feel like a normal dream- all hard to remeber and somehow 'not real', or does it feel like, you've just levitated your sister a minute ago - like something youve done just a sec ago and it feels like a normal thing. Easy to remeber. Did you feel the ground under your feet, happines when you did all the stuff, and did you have all your sense? I'm really interested because I never had a normal LD and want to know what it feels like  :wink2:

----------


## sk8bordgeek

I was walking through town when I saw an orange fire hydrant.  I realized that fire hydrant were supposed to be red, so I became lucid.  Then I just flew off into the sky. ::banana::

----------


## Demec

I first read about lucid dreaming about six months ago. I kept a dream journal for about a week, but I didn't make much more of an effort and left it there.

Then about a month ago my alarm clock woke me up. I was only half awake and turned it off on instinct and immediately fell back to sleep. While dreaming I suddenly recalled going back to sleep when I should have gotten up, and then I realized I was dreaming. My first thought was "I have to find a way to wake myself up!", but I lost lucidity before I got the chance to do anyting about it. :p

This was the most exciting situation I've ever encountered in dreams  ::content::  (the lucidity part, not the realizing-I-overslept part).
And now I really want to experience more of such.  :smiley:

----------


## Barnsey

I can't remember when I had mine but I can remember it. I was just dreaming of reality really, going by a normal day (great dream hey :p). But then I discovered I could fly (Can't remember how it was initiated  ::?:  ) I remember flying really fast across water, but being really afraid as I was going so fast. Also, I could feel the wind hitting my face and everything. My biggest concern was flying too fast and not being able to stop before hittin a building  ::rolleyes::  I tried to go really high too but when I got very high, I think I became scared and lost my ability and began to drop down before regaing the ability and being able to continue to fly. When the dream was finishing, I began to slowly lose my ability and could only float to ground when jumping of something (like Knuckles from the Sonic series).

I've only been able to do the flying thing once more before, but I was in a storylined dream which seemed like it was in a shady New York at night.

All this was before I knew about Lucidity too, so hopefully i'll be able to re-create this again soon at will  :smiley:

----------


## Ronoh

My first lucid dream that lasted more than a few seconds...I was going up a long, skinny ladder that had objects attached to it. I don't know what the objects were or what they were for. I thought to myself, why am I on this weird ladder, and suddenly realized I was dreaming. I immediately rubbed my hands together and told myself to stay lucid, stay lucid!  I was so happy, I climbed down the ladder and started running around looking for someone to tell. I saw a few people off in the distance, but they disappeared. Finally, I saw a family of a man, woman and two girls. I shouted to them, hey, I'm dreaming, and you are dream people! They smiled and waved. Then I worried that I had offended them, so I said, I'm glad you're here! They smiled some more.  One of the girls came over to me, and started jumping around with me, sharing my joy at being lucid. I was trying to remember what it was that I wanted to do when I became lucid, but I couldn't remember (it was to fly).  I finally remembered that I had read that the sky often looks beautiful in dreams, so I decided to check it out. I zoomed upward toward the sky until I encountered a thin sheet of ice blocking my way. I broke through it and continued, and then came to another sheet of ice, and another. I heard someone say, she will never make it. The ice kept forming until I was in a tunnel of ice. I finally decided, screw it, I'm wasting my lucidity on this ice, and headed back down to earth. There, I remember crawling down a tile hallway, marveling over how real the tile felt. I was thinking that I should try closing my eyes, and thinking up a new scene, but I don't think I did. I think I started losing lucidity here, because I don't remember much else, and soon woke up. Very incredible experience and I can't wait to have another one.

----------


## Jimbo9889

Actually the first time I became interested in dreams and being lucid was the first time I actually became lucid. It was medieval times and I said I must be dreaming and said I want full control. Let me tell you I created an army with my mind to fight against another army and I was on top of a castle watching my people win. It was AMAZING... Sure I have dreams now very vivid but not as much control as what I had!

----------


## LightningBlade

My first Lucid Dream (I just found out what they were from this site) was when I was really little. After finding out about nightmares I went to sleep each day with the determination to NOT be afraid anymore. And then when my nightmare happened, I was running away from a Gargoyle / Vampire thing and I defeated it, and then I turned into a Superman-wolverine thing and started to fly around slaying monsters.

----------


## The Question

Mine was a DEILD experiance but i did not know of DEILD at the time or that what i did had a name, soo I had just woken up from a nap but didnt move or open my eyes and i just thought about lucid dreaming (which at the time was merely a cool thing my friend had spoken to me about) after a short time i entered a kitchen which i did not recognize and immediately i knew i was dreaming! I became over excited and began to fall and in the dream i was holding on to the kitchen counter with all my might trying to remain in this lucid state i had entered seconds before, well i could not and when i woke i found myself literally like jumping with a very powerful leap from my bed into a standing position, it was very odd. Since i havnt been able to become lucid and its rather depressing!  ::shock::

----------


## camera_man1231

My lucid dream was so weird, but it was the most spectacular experience i've ever witnessed.  This particular dream lasted a very long time, possibly 30 minutes or so.  The first thing that happened was that i saw this asian chick walk by and she motioned me to follow her.  Since asian chicks are my weakness, i happily followed her into a room.  I wanted to impress her so i tried to create a beautiful crown for her.  It actually worked and she loved it.  She then asked me if i wanted to have sex.  Needless to say we did, i mean if you had that opportunity in a dream you would definitely take it.  Anyways, that actually lasted a long time until a man walked in on us.  I was very mad at this man and the first thing i could think of doing is just telling the man to die, and he did.  The asian chick got scared of my powers and ran of.  Instantly i bolted after her and i explained what was going on and how i was dreaming and she was just a figment of my imagination.  Her reaction was unexpected.  What she did was let bygones be bygones and we both made up.  I asked her what her name was and she replied that her name was Jade.  I then remebered that i should try flying in a dream, so i told her to hold on tight to me and we flew over a beach.  
The strange thing about this dream though is that i think i've seen this girl in other dreams before.

----------


## blueskiesforever

I have only had 2 lucid dreams. :'(
My first one was awesome. First, there was this wolf that people were trying to catch becuase it would break down doors then go into the house and kill the whole family inside. So of course I saw it clawing at our door (I could see it because it was a glass door, the back door) and we went and hid in the back bedroom, which was my parents room. Well, it could smell us still. It got in the house and was clawing at the bedroom door, so we went into the bathroom (my parents have one attached to their bedroom). Well, I had had a very similar dream before. That was when I suddenly realized I was dreaming. So, I held out my hand, it glowed blue, and then I said random jibberish. The wolf magically dissapeared! (Not surprsingly, I was in the middle of reading Eragon at the time) I was thinking then "Omg! My first LD!!!" Anyways, I went outside onto the deck and jumped off. I could fly. I flew to my neighbors house, then I decided to try spinning. So, i teleported to this lake that is in the forest behind my house. Only, it looked different. Then, I decided to try spinning back to my house, then I wanted to make a DC and try walking into a mirror. However, I somehow did it wrong and ended up in an outdoor, 70s-themed, pizza party. I have no idea where that came from. Anyways, my friend Jenny was there. She started talking about volleyball. Then, I was like "ok, on with this," and i was about to make a DC but I woke up.  :Sad:

----------


## Tsunami

My first lucid dream kept changing dream scenario. It changed from the simp sons family house to a random forest. I attempted to improve clarity of through in my dream and attempted to fly but lost lucidity as soon as I tried to fly really.

----------


## Stryk9

I was probably 8-9 years old and i had just seen Buffy the Vampire slayer the movie, and was having a nightmare where the spectral vampires were tormenting me in my yard, then i realized that i was dreaming and they werent real, so i started punching them and man it was satsifying, all my fear went out the window.

----------


## WTGDMan1986

I was around 7 or 8 when I received my first lucid dream in 1994 involving two girls. I heard moaning in pain after the pink kaleidoscopic patterns faded out, coming from a young woman secretly named "Amanda". Now 14 years later (I'm going to be 22 in 3 months), I thought I was too young to be getting dreams like that at 7 or 8. I was even inspired by this dream to build a storybook character based from her 13 years later (just last year). She's born in 1985, April 16th.

----------


## Jdog

my first lucid lasted 35 seconds. i was falling through the sky after falling from a plane. i did a reality check and found i was dreaming. i immediatley stopped falling and was able to fly around. i became very excited and lost the dream though

----------


## pippo90

I had my first lucid dream last night! I tried WILDing last night but i just fell asleep.
I had a dream, I was walking down a road and something just told me that it was a dream. I told myself that and i stopped the scene. 

I shook my hands infront of me so I didn't get out of lucid. Then someone tried to attack me or something and I stopped them and i lifted off the ground and they freaked out. 

Then I remembered the Jan. Task of the month about asking a dream character what my new years resolution was but i decided there were better things to do. And after that the lucid dream ended and some more not lucid dreams.

Im happy I had a lucid but i  know it could have gone better. Still happy.

----------


## lonestarx

Used FILD(instant WILD). Got out of bed and the lights in my room was on. I looked in my mirror and I was bald( I have hair in RL) Went by the stairs and my dog bear came out to me from the darkness- he was the size of baby( Hes a HUGE German shepard!!). I went up stairs and out of curiosity went to my parents room and found my mom standing over my dad with a bloody knife. She chased me down the stairs into my room and When I slammed my door I woke up lol... kinda scarred me for a long while.

----------


## vivedream

I was a kid.  I had a dream that I was outside, fishing by myself in my grandmother's pond.  It was almost evening, but not quite evening enough for the brillant hues in the sky to turn shades of pink and such.  It was warm.  
Her pond was on a lot of acres, and the scene itself wasn't unusual as I went out there a lot by myself to explore and see what I could see.  I started to get bored with fishing and went to the side of the pond with all the mud to search for baby snapping turtles (also a common experience).  I felt the mud squish between my feet as I ventured out only a tiny bit into the pond.  
I peered down into the water and saw my reflection.  Closer observation I saw some sea shells in the water, then seaweed, the long type, flowing in the wind type, ghost type.  Then I saw a talking fish and mermaid type people.  I jumped in for a swim and it was a lot of fun, I dove down far, and suddenly thought, I think I am dreaming...I think I can do whatever I want to do, so I shot up out of the water flying straight in the air.  It was A LOT of fun, flying is still one of my most favorite things to do.  I flew over to my friends home over their house, I flew over the old dirt road, I flew over trees, over a barn,  I flew back into the pond and back out, that is all I remember.  Then I woke up.

----------


## reality check!

when i was a kid, i had a dream that i was in this consignment/used furniture store that my mom used to drag me to ALL THE TIME. (i hated it) i was in the store, thinking "oh man, i hate this place, i want out." then i realised "hey, wait a second, im dreaming!!! maybe i can wake my self up if i close my eyes any open them!" i do this once, and find myself still in the store. a second time, and im back in my room!

please note: i had never heared of lucid dreaming before this, the eye open/close thing was an instinct. ::banana::

----------


## Rare

long before i knew about what lucid dreaming was I had this dream in this place that was really pretty.... a lake in the woods with these like tribal people... and i woke up.... i layed there and closed my eyes and thought to myself, "i really really want to go back there it was soooo pretty"... i don't know how it happened but next thing I knew I was there and it was awesome...  i ran up to the lake and put my hands in it and it was really cold like real lake water and I said aloud, "I did it.. I really did it!"...... now I know there is a word for "it" ....

----------


## CCKid716

I had this lucid dream when I was about 9 years old. There were alligators running around with rocket launchers, shooting at me. I was hiding behind a table and rockers were exploding all around me. Then I thought to myself "Since when are there alligators that can  use rocket launchers? I must be in a dream." So I was like, "Hmmm I want a rocket launcher" and suddenly one popped up in my hand. And then I proceeded to jump/fly around and shoot alligators with my rocket launcher.

This was before I knew what lucid dreams were. I found out about lucid dreams about 6 years later.

----------


## venusflesh

*I had my first lucid dream yesterday! I'm so excited.* 

So yesterday, I took a nap around 3 pm, knowing that I didn't need to wake up any certain time, that I could just enjoy my sleep and try to have an LD. As I drifted off to sleep, I told myself that I would know I was dreaming. 

Next thing I knew, I was dreaming that I woke up. I got out of bed, and was standing over by my closet. I looked down at my hands, and they were weird looking-- I couldn't see any of the lines on my hands, and they looked kind of webbed, in a way, and they were kind of glowing white. I remember thinking that I must be dreaming.

Then, I then went outside of my bedroom, and I was trying to summon David Duchovny, because I've been telling myself the first thing I'm going to do if I ever have a lucid dream is summon him, because I've had a major crush on him for 11 years, LOL.

Anyway, so I was trying to make David Duchovny appear, but he never did, and I was frustrated. There was some other guy there, though, but I don't know who it was.

Then, in my dream, I woke up, and was telling someone (I think my mom) that I'd had a lucid dream.

During the whole thing (which didn't last very long-- maybe a minute or 2), I believe I was at a VERY LOW level of lucidity-- but I was still lucid, nonetheless.  ::D:

----------


## Steve3730

I was about 13 when I had a dream i was out on some strange street. I didn't know where I was or how i got there. So after thinking for a second I remember going to sleep and knew I was dreaming. So being 13 I started looting and breaking windows lol.

Second time again when I was 13. I was being chased after running behind my house I noticed my grammar school was there and it shouldn't have been. To prove I was dreaming I started biting my hand. it was very strange because the blood felt like sand running down my arm. very similar to how it feels when you get a tooth pulled and the blood pours out but you are numb.

I often have dreams where I fly and move stuff around like telekinesis.

----------


## Neko-san

I was in a store buying these new gameboys that were really small and looked a bit like Gameboy Advance, but somehow they didn't have color. And I was there with a childhood friend of my brother, my brother and a childhood friend, so when were ready to buy them I suddently realise "haven't I done something like this before?", then I suddently understand that I have. _10-13 years ago the same persons and I were in a store and the childhood friend of my brother bought a traditional Gameboy, I still remember it flawlessly._

Then when I was lucid I didn't do any RC, I just knew that I was dreaming. So I decide to fly. I lift of from the ground, I don't fly forwards I just lift of from the ground, then the ground looks smaller and smaller under me, suddently everything goes black, but I can still feel the feeling of flying. Then the dream fades and I go into a different dream.

This lucid dream happend over 4 weeks ago since then I've had 2 others.

----------


## OutsideTheBox

I find it quite interesting that we are able to recall our first lucid dreams very clearly, even though it might've been years since it happened. Here's mine.




Basically, I was snowboarding down a mountain, and when I got to the bottom I realized that there were no other people there, and that the sky was darker than it should've been, since I don't normally snowboard in the dark.

Once I was at the bottom, I thought to myself: "Well dang, there's no lift or anything... how the heck am I supposed to get back up?"

So me, in this dream, pondered for a few seconds... then I simply pointed my board back up the other way, and all of a sudden started snowboarding back *up* the hill!!!! At that point I was just having the time of my life realizing that I can snowboard perpetually with no real method of thrust (ie, gravity).




That's basically the end of the dream, even though it continues from there. 

Where previously before I had suffered from nightmare often enough to realize that I did suffer from nightmares, I have yet to have a single even slightly scary dream. It seems my brain is able to tell when I am dreaming the vast majority of the time, even though most of my dreams I encounter, I "see" them as basically going to a way better movie theatre and not having to pay for it.

----------


## Sesquipedalian

I see a room in Black and White, in more detail than I would have ever expected, and I woke up after 5 seconds. (sigh)

----------


## DiableroBrujo

Back in 1985 i was reading laberges book on lucid dreaming. been along time but i think section was on religious experiences in dreams. about after an hour of reading i put down book and went to sleep.

i dreamed i was walking down a city street and found it hard to walk.. like i was walking in marshmellow goo or something. i looked down to find my feet sinking with each step into the pavement of marshmellow. i began to find it harder and harder to walk and i began walking like a drunk man swaying to and fro. people were walking by lookin at me strangely and then a police car went by and i thought to self if i don't get this walking thing under control they (cops) will think i'm drunk in public and hassle me. it's at that moment i realized i was dreaming and thought what do i care this is a dream. suddenly i felt my feet become unstuck and i began floating upwards toward high voltage power lines. i thought for a second that i would be electrocuted then i passed through the wires and lightning passed through my body and i felt energized. it's at that moment i thought i can go anywhere i want to go. and so i headed straight up. 

i looked down as i flew higher and higher into the sky. the street became a city then a state as i flew higher into the sky. i looked up and could see the stars. i looked back down and now i could see the whole earth floating in the heavens. i passed the moon and accelerated even faster. i passed all the planets of the solar system and then left it behind. soon i was looking back at the milky way galaxy as i went faster and faster in the night sky. pretty soon i was passing hundreds upon hundreds of galaxies in the blink of an eye. i then noticed a faint soft golden glow at my back as i was travelling backwards through space taking in the whole cosmos of creation. the light behind me got brighter as i approached it and the universe behind me shrank to a dot (back to big bang size). then the universe disappeared and there was nothing but darkness and silence as far as i could see except for the soft golden light behind me that now had become much brighter. gently i found myself slowing rapidly but easily and then i ran into a soft barrier that stopped my advance. it was like falling into a soft feathery matress suspended behind me. i then heard a voice whisper into my right ear very softy, "if you desire to go further you cannot return". i thought for a moment that means i'd be dead and for just a milisecond i got scared. but before i could think or say anything i passed everything in reverse order back to earth. galaxies, milky way, solar system, planets, moon, earth, then i suddenly felt myself enter my body and i sat up amazed but frustrated that i had not conquered my fear to take that last step and cross fully into whatever lay beyond that barrier of light.

this dream occurred when i was 20 i'm now 43 with many years of lucid practice under my belt.
i've practiced a variety of dream induction techniques over the years and can induce dreams at will. 
generally i only induce now if i have a dream that i can't figure out through the use of the symbolic method and i'll induce a dream concerning the character setting etc i wish to understand and ask it directly what it means or if it has knowledge i require to grow.
i have used a combination wild, mild, dild, elid. as well as autohypnosis and zen meditation. i have used oneirogens as well as entheogens (primarily Datura) in my endeavors to acquire knowledge of the inner and outer worlds. i have been practicing shamanic trance induction for many years now and find that it has helped immensely. actually my shamanic trances allow waking entrance into that same realm fully conscious. 

what has helped me the most in learning the meaning of my dreams i think is my fascination and study of them as well as my intererest in world mythology that began when i read joseph cambells "Hero with a thousand faces" about the same time as the dream i described above. i have had many dreams that are found in myth. for instance i have travelled the cosmic world tree see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_tree http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trees_in_mythology http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Axis_mundi which is predominant in all religions and before that in shamanism. i have spoken with the 3 muses/norns at the trees' base http://images.google.com/imgres?imgu...%3Den%26sa%3DN and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muses http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norn i have figured out the most of my own personal dream symology as well as experienced a wide variety of cosmis archetypes http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archetypes such as the wise old man, the warrior and the wizard. i have met and conversed with interdimensional beings some nice others not so. I have died in several dreams so i can tell you that it generally means you are metaphorically dying to something whether its a way of expereincing things a habit etc. generally when u get reborn in the dream. usually this parallels waking life transitions. ie moving from puberty to adulthood, from college student to working adult, single to married, from drug addict to clean, etc... etc ... etc.. the same things the myths talk about. i view my dreams as based on the jungian idea of a leter to myself concerning my waking life and also as as the spirit realm ie that place when dead. the dream state is the half way point for me. i might also mention about ten years ago i experienced 4 minutes of flat line activity in an emergency room. ie i had a NDE http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NDE since then i've seen the world alot different.

----------


## Rachel444

I was in a mall then I saw a really hot guy and I was like I really really really want to kiss him then I said these people are not real I can do anything I want! So I went over to him and I commanded him to start kissing me and thats when I noticed I was LDing.

----------


## Darklight45

I was in sp and had 4 false awakings because I was freaked out  ::D:

----------


## Cicero

My first was like three weeks ago. I was non-lucid nearly te whole dream. I was in my old middle school and the floors were reversed... walked down the stairs with some of my friends and played kickball. After that I was automatically in my old elementary school but my middle school teachers were there. Then one of them started eating basil (it was definitely basil, not mari-j) and was acting like he was really REALLY stoned  ::D:  and then this thought struck me: "Why would Mr. Carrol have long hair?" The guy eating the basil's hair was longer than it should have been, and this is what triggered my lucidity. 

I woke up immediately after becoming lucid and had some really scary SP  ::o:  and finally shook that off... remember it like yesterday.  ::D:

----------


## 5x5wolf

_My first lucid dream that I can recall happened when I was six.  I had a bunch at the time.  Including false awakening inside false awakenings.  But that's getting off topic.  I was six years old and I was having a nightmare, except that I knew it wasn't real.  It was a dream.  The land was red, the color of blood with gently rolling hills.  The sky was the blackest black.  I was running from vampires.  Lots of them and yet only one of them.  It didn't matter how far I ran or how long I ran, I couldn't lose it/them.  Sometimes I forced myself awake thru sheer will, only to find myself utterly exhausted when I woke up and fall back asleep right back into the nightmare.  This happened about six times, now that I think about it.  But unfortunately for me, that was my introduction into the world of lucid dreaming.
~5x5wolf~_

----------


## Elucive

I remember mines ...after so much research and failed attempts ...I had decided to give up for about a week ...then 2 days later, I had my first lucid dream  ::banana:: .

I was in my room with my friend ...and he was swinging this huge bat at a baseball ...and he broke my PC. I remember thinking, "What the hell, why aren't we doing this outside?". Then I suddenly pinched my nose, and I could breath!! I got so excited and said, "I'm in a dream!!".

Then I woke up, lmfao. So yea ...you guys remember your first lucid ?? ...I want details! ...were you ecstatic ...how was the scenery ...how long did it last?? Lol.

----------


## khh

Yes, I do. Mine was two years ago, after I first heard of it. I didn't find this site, so I gave up after 2 sort ones.
I was trying a WILD technique I'd read about at lucidity.com. I was in my bed, relaxing, while I repeated "What follows is a dream" to myself. This was as I went to bed for the night, and not WBTB.Suddenly, without warning or transition, I'm in a room. I take two steps forward and think to myself "Am I really dreaming?". Then I do the pinch nose RC, and I'm amazed that I can still breathe. The room had some sort of wooden panels on the walls, but I don't think there were any doors or windows. Then I start feeling the dream ending. I just knew it was, no obvious indication. One of the walls disappaired, and got replaced by a gray rectangle, like in an old 3D game. I tried to spin, but somehow I get it confused, and decides to lay down on my back, while I'm telling myself "Det som følger er en drøm"(Which is the same mantra as before, only my mind had translated it for me. This surprised me, as I had wondered how to best translate it while awake to no avail.)The dream changed into blackness, and I awoke the next morning without remembering any other dreams.

----------


## yuriythebest

I was in my room, it was dark- my hand was all deformed like I had the scurvy- and I instantly recalled reading an article a few years back about how this is a sign of lucid dreaming! I instantly had a huge emotional rush of the feeling of freedom, like a fish being poured from a pot into a spacious pond. I then flew out of my window (through it, that is) and into a green field where I decided to 'create' some female dc's but they all turned out like ghosts or burnt photographs or somthing, but then I DELIDed and they were there clear as day! I have to say the coolest part of the dream by far was not any event but the feeling of freedom at the moment of realisation- nothing like that feeling, to realise that everything around you is but a figment of your imagination- nothing compares.
approx dream length= 2-3 mins

----------


## Elucive

I'd like to fly.  :Sad: .

Grr I'm definetly trying some WILD tonight.

----------


## Catbus

I do, it was so exciting.

I was in a supermarket with my friend Rickey. We were browsing for produce when I noticed that in the place of the bananas were actually these bad ass remote controls. I tried to push my hands through each other and they passed easily passed through. In an excited fit of wonder, I began to run around the supermarket. But then there was this really crazy looking girl in one isle, and looking at her made me wake up.

All in all it was cool for the 20-30 second it lasted.

----------


## Hollings

> ...I had decided to give up for about a week ...then 2 days later, I had my first lucid dream.



same thing happened to me lol.

:
I woke up in some hallway in a castle, and i immediately knew i was dreaming. yay.

i ended up trying to fly off one of the towers, but failed and landed in a pond

----------


## inherdreams

After a couple of false starts i.e. waking up as soon as i realised i was dreaming i finally had one. About 11 years ago! I was in my grandparents' bungalow with some people i know & as is the case in many of my dreams i didnt know which people i know they were  ::?: . Anyway, i'm in the front bedroom where my grandparents sleep & who should be in there but Rik Mayall & Ade Edmondson. Which would be cool but i immediately sense what their plan is. To be sick over everyone. Don't ask  :tongue2: . So we run out of the bungalow to get away from them. Half way down the street or cul-de-sac i suddenly start wondering if this is a dream. I dont think i had an RC just a sense of not liking the situation i was in. I made myself remember mundane things like my name, date of birth, address etc. It's really hard to recall stuff like that when you're in a dream i have to say. Hardest of all was remembering the date & as soon as i did that whoosh! It was as if there had been an eclipse & daylight was just beginning to show. I didnt want to wake up quickly like i had before so i just went with it. I studied the flowers on the hedges & marvelling at the detail. I cant remember much else apart from some work colleagues in a large greenhouse & attempting to change the grey sky to blue & failing. Just as it started to get more dreamlike & woke up. But it didnt feel like i'd woken up in the normal sense. I dunno how to describe it but the nearest i can say is it just felt like i'd opened my eyes simply after they'd been closed? I havent had a lucid dream since.

----------


## oxythemoron

I'm new to this site, but my first lucid dream was one that lasted, about a year ago.  In the dream, I opened my eyes (thinking I was waking up) and saw a room that didn't belong to me, and that I had never seen before.  At this point I didn't know what a lucid dream was, and became frustrated that I couldn't wake up.  I tried to open my eyes again, and my dream self once again woke up.  On my third time I succeeded in waking up for real.  I had learned that it was possible to realize you were dreaming!  

  My second lucid dream came shortly after this, when I still didn't know much about lucid dreaming.  I was in some kind of jail cell, being tortured and hit with spikes, when I realized that I was not injured.  Oddly enough, once I realized I was dreaming a door showed up (out of nowhere) and I stepped outside.  I could fly! It was beautiful...

After this, I knew that it was possible to manipulate dreams once I was aware that I was dreaming.  Wow... I'm still reletively new to this!

----------


## Realmofmind

I remember mine as well. My first lucid dream came unexpected or unknown, it was before I even knew what a lucid dream was. I told my father and soon I was doing research on it.  :wink2:

----------


## Xox

I've merged your thread with this one, Elucive.

- I don't think I remember my first lucid anymore, but I remember my first couple of lucids. I always had weird nightmares about snakes and such when I was really young, and at some point I realized it was just a dream.

----------


## Souperman22

The earliest one I can remember, I was about 7. I was sitting with my cat on my lap, and I was about to wake up anyway. I realized I hadn't woken up. I promptly slammed my cat into the wall, and tried to get outside to fly. I jumped really high inside the room, like 7-8 feet, but I woke up before I could make it out.

My first lucid after I found DV was about 2 seconds long. I was in the fetal position on the floor the entire time.

----------


## Robot_Butler

As a kid, I had all kinds of sleep paralysis hallucinations that evolved into lucid dreams.  I didn't know what they were, and tried out all kinds of OBE and Astral Projection meditations.  Some worked, and some didn't.  

I barely remember, but I believe the first DILD I had intentionally with Laberge style techniques was very brief.  I only remember being on a huge WWII style battlefield with tons of other soldiers.  I became lucid for some reason, and looked at my hands.  The realization gave me a dizzying sensation where I could see in all directions at once, in seemingly infinite detail.  I remember the colors were incredible, earth tones of greens and browns, and an endless sea of soldiers.  This is weird, because I've never been interested in WWII or even war movies of any kind.

If you ask me again tomorrow, I'll probably remember another lucid dream as my first.  I know this was ONE of the first, at least.

----------


## Swordz

I had my first LD when i didn't know what is a LD. but it lasted 5 seconds.

----------


## iSee_iBelieve

My first lucid dream was when I was in the 4th grade.

_I was in this place, it was just completely white. There was a single door in the middle of the area and I was in front of the door. Then out of nowhere the men with ski masks on and weapons appeared. I looked at them and said I must be dreaming, thinking I could easily control my dream then I said, "Now Spider-Man is going to come out of this door and save me!" I continued to point at the door as the men got closer to me, then I finally opened the door and it was a small closet and there was a skeleton in the corner....athen the dream faded away..._

----------


## Odd_Nonposter

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...54&postcount=2

----------


## Potatoes

I was just casually walking down a road (no houses or nothing) then in the bend, there was this thing that looked like an old woman. Completely black eyes. She was scary, so i thought that in real life, i would never meet someone scary, so i managed to open my real eyes. It was weird. Like, i had my eyes open already, but then i opened them like HARD. So i managed to wake up  :smiley:

----------


## Kotori Kimikaze

My first Lucid dream, as far as I remember included me and my Dreamsign, Kaguya, playing in our 6 yr old bodies, and it jumped from a HUGE playground to her HUGE room, then Kaguya did something wierd, I think she just randomly tackled some1 and i was like ::shock::  and i woke up...

----------


## colby98

I was Luke in Star Wars 6 and I was talking to darth Vader. I became lucid and took myself back to Leia in a gold bikini. I was 6, then so I didn't even have enough knowledge to do anything before I woke up. 

Then I thought it was a random experience that would never happen again, but lately I became interested in the idea so I searched for sites on it and found this place. I am now devoting every night to training myself to become lucid. Really wish I could go back to that first one and spend a little more time with Leia though...

----------


## Supernova

I remmeber a sort of semi-lucid when I was about 5 or 6.  I was in front of one of the houses down the street from me, and something scared me, so I wanted to wake up.  There was a little ledge in front of his house, and for some reason, I thought that I had to close my eyes and jump off it to wake up.  After the third try, I woke up.  The funny part about this one is that, being so young, I had just watched an episode of Blue's clues where the main character (Can't remmeber his name, and don't care to) enterd another character's dream, and showed him/her how to control their dream no lie XD

The first where I had that aha! moment, my only other dream I can say was even remotely lucid, I was about 10.  It's the first one that I can say I was deefinately 100% aware that I was dreaming.  I was in a house with a bunch of DC's who in the cfream were my family members, I was standing around, and at some point I had the thought, wait a minute, this might be a dream.  I then pinched my arm and felt nothing (lol) and thought to myself yep, I'm definately dreaming.  I lost lucidity shortly after that, but it was pretty cool just to have realized that I was dreaming.  I never really thought much of it untill I learned about lucid dreaming.  If only I had known...

----------


## anything_real

It was about 15 years ago, one on my brothers (let's call him Jim) had just died. So, in my dream I was in my bed and all of a sudden Jim was trying to come into my room by the window, and I said to myself, wait that's not right, Jim just died so I must be dreaming!! Simple as that.

----------


## Parakonstantius

OK, so I went to sleep. I woke up in a dream in my bed. I got up and ate Italian food. It was yummy. My mom wouldn't believe I was in a dream. I woke up ecstatic. Lots more details, but still, among the greatest moments of my life.

----------


## coolu13

i was at some house with some girl who i was having sex with, 
i looked outside and the clouds were colored, i was like wtf?
i must be dreaming, immediately i reality checked and became lucid.
i was lucid for a pretty long time in fact. i was flying and talking to my brother it was awesome

----------


## ManifestGirl

Hello everyone, Im new here. Im hoping someone can make heads or tales of my experience. My dream was so LUCID I truly believed I was awake, just with my eyes closed. This happened between 3:30-4am this morning.
I have a stuffy nose and am in the process of moving. I believe having all the boxes in my place are causing my allergies to run amuck. I had a running nose, so I went to the bathrm to blow my nose, returned to bed with a slight headache...I assumed from the blowing. Closed my eyes and too my surprise began to see a lil pinhole of light. It felt like when I closed my lids, they became a picture screen. I could still feel my bed, my body, even my eyes closed, but I was extremely curious about what I was seeing. The pinhole got larger and the room appeared to fill with light. It seemed as though I was in another room. Like an ice cave, which is the best way to describe it. There were ice crystals on the walls, and what seemed like beautiful snow on the ground. I was fascinated! I kept thinking HOW can I be seeing all of this with my eyes closed???? Then off to the distance, I saw a group of people well actually their silhoutte. They were looking at me, and I was looking at them trying to figure out who they were, but off to the side of them another bright light began to become visable. It too began as a pin hole which got larger and larger and larger.  It was EXTREMELY bright so much so I wanted to close my eyes but realized they were already closed. It felt like the sun came into the room. The crowd then went into the bright light. I tried to run closer to see where they were going but the light began to shrink. The light began to swirl like a tunnel, I was struggling to see thru the tunnel because I wanted to see where it lead to but it just got smaller and smaller and smaller then back to a pin hole, then slammed shut. I heard a pop. Then everything became black. I could see shapes and swirls behind my eyelids. I slowly opened my eyes and looked around my room. Everything was normal. Here is the kicker....when my son woke up, he came into my room and told me he did not sleep well. His dreams kept blurring with reality. At one point he felt the room spinning, then there was a bright light in his room and he could see people standing in the room, but didnt know them, so he sat up, opened his eyes, saw his sister sleep in her bed so he laid down and tried to go back to sleep. He felt the room spin again, so much it made him nauseous. He could not tell what was a dream and what was real. Im freaked out by the similarities in our dreams, that he "FELT" he couldn't tell what was REALITY and what was a dream. 
And I am telling you I truly believe I was awake! Can anyone shed some light on what may be happening here? Any input is so appreciated.

----------


## -Blakren-

Wow those are all awesome (: My first sucked. I was in this white plain that had a white sky. I somehow already knew I was dreaming and I was controling my own movements, but I couldn't do anything interesting. It truly blowed, but.. my second was much better so it's all good (:

----------


## Noogah

My first good lucid dream that I can remember well was fantastic! I flew most of the time. There were dreams before that in which I was lucid, but I wouldn't give them the honorable title of 'lucid dream'

----------


## Pegorian

It's been many years and I don't have the DJ any more, but I still remember some of it.

I was in a room with a high roof and a single hallway leading out of it.  Everything had a blueish color and I felt like the building was under water.  My cat was with me, and some sort of monsters came from the end of the hallway towards us.  I was lucid then, shooting at them or killing them somehow.  When it looked like I would be overwhelmed I opened up a menu like in a video game and tried to leave.  Then I got a rushing sound like I was being sucked up through a large tube and couldn't breathe, then I woke up.

----------


## Kanious

> It's been many years and I don't have the DJ any more, but I still remember some of it.
> 
> I was in a room with a high roof and a single hallway leading out of it.  Everything had a blueish color and I felt like the building was under water.  My cat was with me, and some sort of monsters came from the end of the hallway towards us.  I was lucid then, shooting at them or killing them somehow.  When it looked like I would be overwhelmed I opened up a menu like in a video game and tried to leave.  Then I got a rushing sound like I was being sucked up through a large tube and couldn't breathe, then I woke up.



My first lucid i was at the grand canyon...I was holding myself on a rock, i was to fall from it...

So i was falling, it was so higher...I thought "Shit, i can't die here, i must be dreaming i live in brazil"...So i just thought about the Counter Strike 1.6 menu, and imagined a mouse clicking in QUIT...

When it clicked in QUIT i was to hit the ground...So i woke up...Laughing so hard and trying to understand what had happened...

After i woke up i go to google and had discovered what is lucid dreaming

----------


## blackirises

I think I was around four and it was actually the LEAST pleasant lucid dreaming experience I've ever had.

I was in my backyard and heard a bunch of noise, so I went to the porch to look out at the street and there was a Threes Company parade passing by.  Weird...I know.  Anyway, it was one of those dreams that for unknown reasons was very stressful and anxious, like the ones you get when you have a fever or are worried about not getting up on time the next morning.  I liked Threes Company, but the parade just felt like it was driving me insane, so I tried to wake up, and couldn't.  then I started panicking because I didn't know how to wake up and I started wondering to myself if it was possible to get trapped in a dream and never wake up.  The amusing thing to remember now is that I wasn't so worried about not waking up as I was worried about being trapped in THIS dream forever.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I have been through periods in my life where almost every dream was lucid or semi-lucid.  I have had so many that I can't remember the first one.  I would often be lucid in nightmares, but I didn't know I could imbue myself with powers, or alter the dream in any way.  I would often be standing in the path of a charging bull or something screaming at myself to wake up, then I would have SP and hypnogogic hallucinations, and freak out. OR, I would have an FA and my dream body would be experiencing paralysis.  Those were horrible nightmares, because I didn't know I was still dreaming.  I used to think that demons were attacking me!

I would also become lucid in fun happy bright dreams, but then I usually woke up the instant I said, "Hey, this is a dream!"

I remember as a child I would always react in dreams, rarely thinking about anything.  As I got older and thought more in waking life, I would think more in dreams.  

I had multiple dreams as a teenager of falling off a skyscraper, hitting the pavement, and getting up, saying, "Oh! I am still alive! This must be a dream!"

----------


## JamesLD

this took place one week after i found out about lucid dreaming.

i was on a business trip with my dad, we were staying at this giant hotel, we were about to go to bed when we all of the sudden took off into the air and started flying around the hotel room having a jolly old time. i was hovering over this bed when it hit me "how can i be flying? Wait, IM DREAMING!" it was such an incredible feeling

----------


## BossBadger

The very first lucid dream that I had was when I was about 8 or 9 years old. My dad had been practicing progressive relaxation with me, and told me to 'find my hands' in my dream and control it. It worked immediately..I guess when you're a kid and believe anything your dad tells you, it's easy!
I was outside near my school and looked down at my hands and said 'Whoa, I'm dreaming!' I then proceeded to run around aimlessly for a while, until my arms and legs began to get very heavy and everything seemed to be in slow motion. I then had flashing images of myself in the bed, then back in the dream..back and forth about 5 times until I finally woke up completely.
Not a very interesting dream, but it was pretty exciting for me as a kid doing it for the first time.

----------


## Bizarre Jester

my first lucid dream that I remember and liked, was one that occurred years ago when I was in school. (8th grade). I was in the bottom of the stairway, talking to people, flying and making out with people. It made me want to have more lucid dreams.

----------


## Nicolebot

I was very young (in reality).

I was at a cat swimming contest with my brothers (or one of them?).  And our cat Sheba swam across the lake, of course we went across to look for her.  It was getting late, and we came across a cottage, we knocked and asked the family living there if they had seen Sheba.  They saaaid no, but I clearly remember seeing pictures of her WITH them all over their walls.  Anyway it was now night, and the family said we could stay with them for the night.  Very soon after we had settled down for dinner, there came a knock at the door.  THe mother said something like "oh the plumber!" and went to answer it, sort of quickly she was pulled out side and killed.  And then my dream flashed to a scene in a forest, the moonlight shone through a hole in the canopy and on the forest floor was my severed head in front of a decaying log.  Then very slowly, a clawed hand reached over the log and began pulling my head over by the hair. 
  THen i woke up.  Called for my mother, who came and comforted me and told me it was all just a dream.  I go back to sleep, dream continues, just that whenever someone was killed, the dream would flash to the same scene of my severed head.  would wake up, call my dad/mom, comfort etc etc.   eventually i went back to sleep and suddenly knew i was dreaming, killed the bad guy flew around a little.  Have lucid dreamt all the time ever since.

----------


## Sulley

I was awaken by a loud thumping noise and noticed this huge stain in my bed. At first I thought I pissed myself but when I moved the sheets over I noticed there was blood everywhere and half my body was missing. I suddenly came to the realization that I was dreaming and tried to float out of my bed, which even in dreams if you have no legs you can't move. Then my girlfriend walked in and started joking that I got my period on account of the blood stains in the bed. Next thing I know I'm on the ground. I still thought I was dreaming but it turns out I fell out of my bed and landed on my water bottle that I leave at my beside. Strange first LD

----------


## yuriythebest

> I was awaken by a loud thumping noise and noticed this huge stain in my bed. At first I thought I pissed myself but when I moved the sheets over I noticed there was blood everywhere and half my body was missing. I suddenly came to the realization that I was dreaming and tried to float out of my bed, which even in dreams if you have no legs you can't move. Then my girlfriend walked in and started joking that I got my period on account of the blood stains in the bed. Next thing I know I'm on the ground. I still thought I was dreaming but it turns out I fell out of my bed and landed on my water bottle that I leave at my beside. Strange first LD



interesting, usually when after an LD you find yourself "falling out of bed" it's an FA,  uncanny indeed that it actually occured

----------


## Conkt

In my room. All of a sudden, look at my hands. "holy shit, this is a dream!" *wake up*

----------


## AdMireD_Cru3l

My first one scared the hell outta me.
In my dream, I was in my room which was surprisingly full of people who had pig-like noses. I thought, "I must be dreaming". 
Precisely at the moment I thought that, the dream stopped, as if I had just pressed the pause button, then after 2 or 3 seconds everything blacked out.
Then I tried to move myself, and everytime I applied any sort of pressure on any part of my body, I felt intense and painful vibrations in that specific place and remained still. 
It was a horrible experience, but lasted only for a few seconds (thankfully!), and I was scared shitless.
I was so scared that the very moment I managed to woke up, I told myself, I would never try to LD again, no matter what happens. 
Ofcourse, the next morning, I was pretty excited to have experienced an LD, and wanted to do it again, but I had to wait 20 days for that.

----------


## Danielway

> Post your first lucid dreaming experience!!!



My first lucid dreams were when I was around 10. I thought I was awake but for some reason could pass through doors and windows without opening them. The further I would move away from my bed It felt as if a giant rubberband was attached to me between my shoulder blades trying to pull me back. little by little I began to learn that if I could get about 100 feet from my house I would lose the rubberband feeling. I thought I was in ghost form during these experiences. Slowly I began to realize that some of the things I was seeing were not there when I was awake. And I realized I was dreaming.

----------


## Mancon

Its fun reading all these

----------


## Fattoxthegreat

Cough cough cough  Oh sorry, I had something in my throat there...yeah, my first lucid dream sure was something!

----------


## Xegar

I've already posted it in the Newbie Zone but here it goes:
I was in a jungle/forest like place, with tall grass (probably from Far Cry 2) and i started to fly then i was like "this must be a dream" and i woke up, but not in my bed. On the exact same place, lying in the grass,i was so relaxed, so happy, like i found eternal peace there. It was night and there weren't any clouds, i could see the stars on the dark blue sky and it was amazingly beautiful. Then i stood up and started to levitate. I just fell back and i instead of hitting the ground, i stayed up in the air. I flew up like 2-3 meters. At this point i was sure i was dreaming and as soon as i got excited i fell down to the ground. The scenery changed into a bit darker forest kind of place with tall trees. I wanted to go to Hogwarts (harry potter) since that's what i wanted to achieve as soon as i found out about lucid dreaming. But i couldn't, the dream was getting weaker and when i started to spin, (ppl say that's what you should do to change the location) i woke up.
I was so happy.

----------


## LinkDead

I was about to go to sleep. I reached up to turn the lamp off that was on my wall, but something was different. The lamp was lower than usual and I said, "wait a second, I already went to sleep, and this isn't where the lamp should be." So I stepped out of my room and I stood at the end of the hall. At the opposite end, there is a guest room with a window adjacent from where I am standing. To test if it was really a dream (I had no idea about RC at the time) I ran from the hall and dove out the window and I started flying. It was such an awesome experience.

----------


## Tarsso

When I was a child I had a dream in which I was walking across my street, in that moment I looked at my balcony and I saw how a white dragon broke the wall and appeared roaring. I looked at him and I said: bah it's just a dream.

----------


## insight

*First Lucid Dream since joining DreamViews.*

___"I'm walking near a busstation in one of my neighbouring towns. I come across one commercial stand next to a big crossroad and I ask myself one question about dreaming (I can't remember which one exactly) and then I realize it's a dream and become lucid !
___I decide to fly ! I point my head upward and jump while keeping my focus on flying to the upper part of the commercial stand. Then I focus on reaching the roof of a near by building, then I do infinity patterns under a beautiful sky with lovely soft clouds.
___Then I get a feeling that If I continue just flying I lose the lucidity => I quickly think of other things that I could do while dreaming - I remember some of the goals WakingNomad has achieved (summoning) so I decided to summon an earth elemental. It doesn't come too naturally so I feel a little stress rising. It felt as if I started focusing on the appearance a lot and then I saw that from the middle of the crossroads something started to come out. The ground was smashed and I could see loads of road pieces. I couldn't see it though. All this I observed while still flying above the area
___Then I started loosing the lucidity. I really focused on the earth elemental and saw only like a TV that is not on the channel but with a lot of purple colour in it. Then I thought the dream is lost, and actually THEN I lost the lucidity. Not before
___Then a non-lucid dream followed starting in front of that same bus station (100 m from the crossroads).

----------


## Kexo

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...85&postcount=2

----------


## Ezzie_Ezz

My first LD was when I was probably 9 or 10 I think.
I had this nightmare about waking up in my livingroom in the night on the couch with a burglar in my mothers room. I could hear him running in the hallway and in the livingroom and then he would smack me in the face. The next time I had this dream I woke up on the same couch and I thought "Noo I dont want to dream this again" and I walked to the hallway so he could smack me in the face sooner xD. I was too scared to do anything else. A couple of the same dreams later I was fed up and I smacked him in the face, that was awesome

----------


## WarBenifit156

Here's my first lucid dream, it was suprisingly long. About 2-3 minutes. But I didn't have very much control over myself.

OK, I can't remember how I became lucid. But it could have been a WILD. I remember waking up somewhere around 
3:00 AM, took a piss, and lied there for only a few minutes. Very tired and not thinking very much. And fell asleep.

Also note that I was barely lucid in this one, so some things I did I could have done a lot better.

The first thing that I could remember was that I was facing a door and the first thing that was on my mind when I saw this was "hey let's summon a dream character" so I walked up to the door and I tried like three times, the first time I think I didn't even think of a reason why Toph would be there. I did it twice, then I realized that I wasn't thinking why she would be there. So I thought "Toph is on the other side of this door because she wants to know if I have some hot coco" and when I opened, she was there. It was amazing, instead of asking her to come in I followed her (that goes to show how lucid I am). 

When I followed her I saw a queen sized bed to my left and in 
front of it was a box of coco beans. And in front of the coco beans was a sleeping bag, the next time I saw Toph
her appearance changed. She had an almost bald head with a pale white face, so I closed my eyes and said 
"when I open my eyes you will look more like Toph" or something like that, so I visualized what Toph would look
like and it was a lot more easier to imagine her in the dream than it was in real life, and when I opened my eyes.
She looked more like Toph, but not completely. Her hair changed and her face looked like hers, but she wasn't 
as cartoon looking like in the show, but I didn't care. I took the coco beans and ate one and said "when I eat this 
coco bean my dick will get larger" but it didn't do anything, I didn't even have an erection. But instead of trying 
again I saw my brother and I said "Cameron I can't believe I'm dreaming" with a smile on my face. He didn't 
respond and I went back to Toph. When I looked at her she was on the sleeping bag and some guy put his foot on
her and made her shrink half of the size she was, instead of making her go back to normal size, I picked up a coco
bean and said "when I eat this coco bean, I will become smaller" and I got smaller when I ate it. But not as small,
so I got another coco bean and tried it again. This time I said "when I eat this coco bean I will become as small as 
Toph" and I did, so I went over there and I tried to take off her clothes. I was able to get her shirt off and she had 
no boobs or nipples, she was also really bony. But I didn't even care, but right after that the dream changed. I think I might have been lucid for a few seconds but not for very long.

----------


## Morard

Mine was the same except I had a recurring zombie dream. I realized it was a dream. So I got guns at my friends house and killed them off then woke up.

----------

